# MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

Moin Moin @ all!#h

Mitte Dezember ist es wieder so weit.
Wir, das Meeresangler Frühschnack Team (kurz MFT), feiern unsere alljährliche Kutterabschlußtour.
Es geht wie immer nach Dänemark, genauer Fynshav kurz hinter Flensburg.

Dort wäre dann Freitag, der 12.te Dez. Anreisetag.
Ab 12Uhr Mittag kann dort die Unterkunft, ein alter umgebauter Bauernhof, bezogen werden. Es bietet sich an, diesen Tag dann zum Brandungsfischen zu nutzen!
Also entweder die Mefoköder fliegen lassen, oder die Brandungskeule rauszuholen.
Wenn sich dann abends Alle eingefunden haben, wollen wir dann gemeinsam grillen, Bierchen schlabbern und das tun, was wir am Besten können: SCHNACKEN!!!:vik:

Samstag ist Kuttertag!
Das heißt, wir haben einen Kleinkutter gechartert. Die MS NANA. Das Schiff ist für 12 Personen ausgelegt, wird von einem Top Skipper gefahren, der echt klasse Plätze kennt!
Wieder im Hafen, kann der Fisch im Schlachthaus am Hafen oder auch im Schlachthaus der Unterkunft versorgt und direkt gefrostet werden.

Anschließend machen wir dann ein großes Krustenbratenessen und eine richtig zünftige Party dazu!

Sonntag ist leider schon wieder Abreisetag und nach einem gemeinsamen Frühstück fahren Alle wieder ihres Weges.


Wieso ich euch jetzt das Alles vorgesabbelt hab ist:

 "Wir haben noch zwei bis vier Plätze frei!!!"

Wer zum oben angebenen Datum Zeit und Lust hat, mit ner echt lustigen Truppe ein paar nette Stunden zu verbringen, der soll sich einfach melden!

Ach so, das Ganze kostet 85€/Person.

Darin enthalten: 2 x Übernachtung, 1 x Kutterausfahrt, Endreinigung

Ansonsten, bringt halt Jeder irgend etwas Leggeres mit.
Ihr kennt das ja...


 Bisher fahren fest mit:           (*fett=bezahlt)*

*1.
2.Nemles
3.Holger
4.Djoerni*
* 5.MFT-Chris*
* 6.Celler
7.Kati*
*8.Knutemann
9.Schwarzangler69
10.Brassenwürger*
*11.MFT-Liz
12.MFT-Dirk*
* 13.MFT-Ralf*
* 14.Olli
15.WickedWalley*
* 16.*
* 17.Jörg San*
* 18.MFT-Sutje*
* 19.*




Wer was mitbringt können wir später noch besabbeln!

Liz macht auf jeden Fall ein Tiramisu und ich spendier meinen legendären Krustenbraten...




Sooooo, haut in die Tasten!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Das hört sich ja echt verlockend an....

Mit Morton und seiner "NANA" war ich früher sehr oft unterwegs... 
Lust hätte ich ja, mal sehen, ob ich den Freitag frei machen kann...|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja echt verlockend an....
> 
> Mit Morton und seiner "NANA" war ich früher sehr oft unterwegs...
> Lust hätte ich ja, mal sehen, ob ich den Freitag frei machen kann...|supergri




Schau einfach mal!
Noch ist ja genügend Zeit!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich werde morgen mal auf meinen Kalender im Laden schauen, aber ich denke, zu 90% bin ich wohl dabei...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal auf meinen Kalender im Laden schauen, aber ich denke, zu 90% bin ich wohl dabei...#6



Na Feinstens!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Dirk!

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour. 
Ihr seid ne klasse Truppe und ich kann eine Tour mit Euch nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Dirk!
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.  *Danke Mann!*
> Ihr seid ne klasse Truppe und ich kann eine Tour mit Euch nur jedem empfehlen!




Sag ich doch... :q:vik:


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Moin @ all!#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde dann mal feuerfeste Handschuhe mitbringen.#6

Freue mich schon auf die Tour #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal feuerfeste Handschuhe mitbringen.#6
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die Tour #h



und ich ein brieftaschen suchgerät :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@ Andy & Tom


Ich weiß ja so gar net, was ihr mit euren Anspielungen sagen wollt! #c|rolleyes


























Ihr krummen Hunde!:q


----------



## HD4ever (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

also ich guck mal ob es bei mir passt ! #6
wenn dann aber wohl nicht mit aufm Kutter - sondern lieber meine Orkney slippen denke ich


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

So, ich bin definitiv mit dabei, den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht entgehen...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> So, ich bin definitiv mit dabei, den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht entgehen...:vik:




Na dann bekommste heut Abend PN mit Bankverbindung...:m#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Super Sache das... Wird bestimmt ´ne spaßige Aktion...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Super Sache das... Wird bestimmt ´ne spaßige Aktion...#6




Immer!!!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Somit wäre dann nur noch ein Platz frei!:q

Wer mit will sollte also schnell überlegen, ob er Zeit hat...:m


----------



## nemles (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> So, ich bin definitiv mit dabei, den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht entgehen...:vik:



Carsten, goil, das Du dabei bist. Dat wird ne Gaudi |supergri:m#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Carsten, goil, das Du dabei bist. Dat wird ne Gaudi |supergri:m#6


 
Das denke ich auch#6 Da kann man vielleicht die Saison 2008 noch mit ein paar schönen Fischen ganz gemütlich ausklingen lassen...|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na dann bekommste heut Abend PN mit Bankverbindung...:m#6


 
So, Kohle ist auf dem Weg...#6

Ach ja, Dirk, und nochwas...
Dein neues Benutzerbild ist sowas von abartig hässlich, mach das mal weg....#d
Ich hoffe nicht, dass du wirklich so aussiehst, dann bleibe ich nämlich zuhause...#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dein neues Benutzerbild ist sowas von abartig hässlich, mach das mal weg....#d
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass du wirklich so aussiehst, dann bleibe ich nämlich zuhause...#6


 
Ansonsten: Wie die Nase des Mannes,
                So sein Johannes....#6

Rätsel über Rätsel....:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Sooooo, hab mich Avatarmäßig mal wieder zart gemacht...:q

Bevor ich noch hier die Leude verschregge!|rolleyes

Ich laß auch die Dirkmaske die ganze Tour über auf.
Also, keine Angst!!!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Das sieht doch schon vieeel besser aus! Das andere Bild war ja voll übel...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon vieeel besser aus! Das andere Bild war ja voll übel...#6



Wieso???|kopfkrat

Dabei hab ich doch extra schön in die Kamera gelacht auf dem Bild!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso???|kopfkrat
> 
> Dabei hab ich doch extra schön in die Kamera gelacht auf dem Bild!:q


 
Na ja, wenn ich mir mein Bild so ansehe, sooo viel besser ist das ja auch nicht! Aber ich kann ja auch nix dafür.... (höchstens meine Eltern...)


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Aaaach Quatsch!

Irgendwo sammer doch alle scheeee....:m|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ist der eine Platz eigentlich noch frei?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ist der eine Platz eigentlich noch frei?|kopfkrat




Yo, hat sich leider Keiner mehr gemeldet! ;+#c

Na ja, ist ja auch noch bissele hin bis Dezember...|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Stimmt auch wieder... Leider...|rolleyes


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Dirk
Dann schnapp ich mir mal den letzten Platz unter Vorbehalt.#6 Ich muss erst nochmal mit djoerni bzw celler abschnacken, wie wir das mit der Fahrerei machen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hey Wolfgang!|wavey:

Das wär ja super!:q

Schnackt ihr erst mal ausgiebig und wenn's paßt, dann gib einfach Laut!:m


----------



## celler (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

wedemark?
das passt sich ja,fährst du oder soll ich fahren ;-)


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hast Post|wavey:


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Na super, dann dürfte die Truppe ja nun komplett sein.:vik:

Ist leider nur noch so lange hin :c bis Dezember#t


----------



## celler (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

naja wir haben ja noch 2 dates im vorfeld ;-)


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> naja wir haben ja noch 2 dates im vorfeld ;-)




Ja und? Vorfeld interessiert doch keinen. 

Seit Ihr nu dabei?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallo,
Schade das der letzte Platz jetzt weg ist.
Hätte vielleicht auch noch jemand gehabt
So muss ich die knapp 650 km alleine nach oben düsen.
freue mich auch schon auf die fahrt da es Meeresangeltechnisch nicht gut aus sah dieses Jahr bei mir.


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Dirk

Laut:m

Ich komm dann mit celler und Anhang hochgekachelt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Schade das der letzte Platz jetzt weg ist.
> Hätte vielleicht auch noch jemand gehabt
> So muss ich die knapp 650 km alleine nach oben düsen.
> freue mich auch schon auf die fahrt da es Meeresangeltechnisch nicht gut aus sah dieses Jahr bei mir.


 
Ab Hamburg könnte ich dich ja einsammeln...|rolleyes

Kein Thema...#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Schade das ich das hier jetzt erst lese, wäre sonst bestimmt auch dabei gewesen.

Naja viel Spaß #6

Evtl. komme ich den Brandungs/MeFotag mal vorbei.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schade das ich das hier jetzt erst lese, wäre sonst bestimmt auch dabei gewesen.
> 
> Naja viel Spaß #6
> 
> Evtl. komme ich den Brandungs/MeFotag mal vorbei.




Haaaaaalt Fynnsen & Günni!:m

Wir könnten da schon noch was drehen!
Der Kudder ist nämlich für 12 Personen ausgelegt.
Wir dachten nur, dass sich mit 10Leuden entspannter fischen läßt!
Und bei dir (Fynn) dachte ich, du hast keine Kohle dafür, weil ja Schüler und die haben numal wenig PattaPatta...

Also, laßt mal die Andern (Andy, Tom, Chris usw.) mal mit bei gucken und dann kriegen wir das doch auf die Reihe!

Den Krustenbraten kann ich vergrößern, da zweiter Backofen vorhanden!:q Zweiter Römertopf ist auch da!
Und noch zwei Schlafplätze mittels Karpfenliegen (aus dem Hause Andy-San) aufzubauen, sollte auch gar kein Dingen sein!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> Laut:m
> 
> Ich komm dann mit celler und Anhang hochgekachelt.




Haddu PN!:q


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@brassenwürger
neuwulmstorf und scheeßel passen auch ganz hervorragend. dann brauchen wir auch nicht jeder alleine hochdüsen.


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schade das ich das hier jetzt erst lese, wäre sonst bestimmt auch dabei gewesen.
> 
> Naja viel Spaß #6
> 
> Evtl. komme ich den Brandungs/MeFotag mal vorbei.



Also Fahrtechnisch stellt das kein Problem dar, ich sammel Dich gerne ein. Dann bräuchte ich nicht die ganze Strecke alleine eiern.

Wie Dirk-und Andy-San wissen, penne ich liebend gerne auch mal im Zelt. Und das habe ich eigentlich immer dabei. Dabei ist mir die Jahreszeit auch völlig egal.

Also Lüdder, gib Dir nen Schubs :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Schade das ich das hier jetzt erst lese, wäre sonst bestimmt auch dabei gewesen.


 
Wat is den hier los, sicher kommst Du mit...Schlafplätze #d wofür #c Notfalls kommst Du zu Tom ins Zimmer...


..das war bei der letzten Tour #c 
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/1117/makrelentour08004to6.jpg :vik:




nemles schrieb:


> Also Lüdder, gib Dir nen Schubs :m


 
...aber ganz genäu #6


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat is den hier los, sicher kommst Du mit...Schlafplätze #d wofür #c Notfalls kommst Du zu Tom ins Zimmer...
> 
> 
> :vik:






Uiiihhhh, und wenn wir fertig sind, vernaschen wir noch gemeinsam unseren kleinen Milchnaseweis.


 Der braucht das glaube ich mal.:k

Ich fahr vorher auch noch mal bei die Tanke vorbei.


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ihr macht mir Angst |bigeyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Dirk
nene Geldmäßig hauts hin, arbeite endlich wieder 

@Tom
dat wäre was...

Ich guck mal eben ob die Weihnachtsfeier vom Verein in das Datum fällt, ansonsten bin ich wohl dabei.


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Tom
> dat wäre was...
> 
> Ich guck mal eben ob die Weihnachtsfeier vom Verein in das Datum fällt, ansonsten bin ich wohl dabei.



SADWF, die ist jedes Jahr|bla:

MFTAST ist nur zehn mal pro Dekade:m

Also mitkommen, ich fang Dich ein. Schieb mal per PN bei Gelegenheit die genaue Addie und Notfallhandy durch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Dirk
> nene Geldmäßig hauts hin, arbeite endlich wieder
> 
> @Tom
> ...




Ja Klasse!!!#6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Angst |bigeyes


 
..keine Sorge, der Milchmann passt auf Dich auf #6 ..wenns Dir lieber ist nehm' ich Dich mit :vik:


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..keine Sorge, der Milchmann passt auf Dich auf #6 ..wenns Dir lieber ist nehm' ich Dich mit :vik:



Gerade das macht ihm Angst


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Gerade das macht ihm Angst





|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Tom, Milch ist doch nu mal das Natürlichste wo gibt!
Da muss ich Chris schon Recht geben...


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Gerade das macht ihm Angst


 

..könnte sein, Fynn kennt meinen defensiven Fahrstil ja :m aber vlt möchte er ja lieber mit so 'nem Aggro Heizer wie Tom auf der 7 gen DK flitzen :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..könnte sein, Fynn kennt meinen defensiven Fahrstil ja :m aber vlt möchte er ja lieber mit so 'nem Aggro Heizer wie Tom auf der 7 gen DK flitzen :vik:




Was für nen Fahrstil willst du haben???|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Defensiv??? Chris|wavey:, bist du es wirklich???


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was für nen Fahrstil willst du haben???|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Defensiv??? Chris|wavey:, bist du es wirklich???


 
|kopfkrat oder war das andersrum |rotwerden


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |kopfkrat oder war das andersrum |rotwerden




|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## nemles (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..könnte sein, Fynn kennt meinen defensiven Fahrstil ja :m aber vlt möchte er ja lieber mit so 'nem Aggro Heizer wie Tom auf der 7 gen DK flitzen :vik:




Hab ich eben Aggro gelesen???|uhoh:




Ich fahre mit meinem Japsen immer so, wie es in der Zulassung steht: Max speed 180kmh.




Wenn er dann mal schneller ist, kann ich auch nix dafür. Hätten die Walesser ja rein schreiben können|gr:


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> @brassenwürger
> neuwulmstorf und scheeßel passen auch ganz hervorragend. dann brauchen wir auch nicht jeder alleine hochdüsen.


 
Das ist alles kein Problem! Ich werde wohl in Heimfeld auf die 7 donnern und dann "Feuer frei". Wenn sich mir jemand anschließen möchte, kann man ja Treffpunkte ausmachen. Bis zu drei Leute würde ich noch mitnehmen, dank Dachbox und Kombi habe ich genügend Platz, vorausgesetzt, dass ich dieses Auto dann überhaupt noch besitze....:g


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Weihnachtsfeier ist, wie solls auhc anders sein, am 14. Dez |krach:
Egal, dann fahr ich halt alleine und düse entweder noch Samstag Abend/Nacht nach Hause oder Sonntag früh. Ist von mir ja nur ne  gute Std entfernt. 
Bis wann braucht ihr die Kohle? |kopfkrat So wegen Gehalt und so...

@Chris
ja dein äußerst defensiver Fahrstil gefällt mir auch sehr :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moinsen!|wavey:


@Fynn, dann mach dich doch Sonntag morgen wieder auf die Heimreise. Paßt doch!:q

Das Geld hätte ich gerne spätestens bis Ende September.
Hast also noch paar Tage Zeit!:m


----------



## celler (27. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

na das ja schön zu lesen,dann sind wir ja alle übervollzählig...


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Soeben habe ich die Idee, dass wir Mortens komplettes Haus und auch noch seinen zweiten 12 Mannkutter chartern könnten!

Da ich ja schon einige Anfragen habe, würden jetzt noch mitfahren:

Günnis Kumpel
Jonas
WickedWalley
Maok
Hamburgspook
Hamburgspook's Sweetheart

|wavey:Fehlen also nur noch sechs People und wir könnten das anleiern...|wavey:

Also, Leude, haut wieder in die Tasten!:m


Und nen zweiten Krustenbraten würde ich auch spendieren.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Idee, dass wir Mortens komplettes Haus und auch noch seinen zweiten 12 Mannkutter chartern könnten!
> 
> Da ich ja schon einige Anfragen habe, würden jetzt noch mitfahren:
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre natürlich DER Knüller! Ich ahne, das wird ein obergeiles Wochenende...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich DER Knüller! Ich ahne, das wird ein obergeiles Wochenende...#6




Dann trommelt mal ordentlich! Sollte doch noch mehr Leute interessieren.:q

Denn das wird auf jeden Fall ein goiles Festchen...:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann trommelt mal ordentlich! Sollten doch noch mehr Leute interessieren.:q
> 
> Denn das wird auf jeden Fall ein goiles Festchen...:vik:


Ist ja noch ´ne Weile hin, da sollten sich doch noch sechs finstere Gestalten finden, die die wilde Horde komplett machen. Kannst dich ja morgen auf´m Kutter mal umhören...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Also, wenn das mit dem Zweitkutter klappt, definitive Zusage von mir und Maok. #6

(und bitte diesmal uns zwei nicht wieder vergessen! SCNR, Dirk! :m)

Wir hätten da auch evtl. noch 1-2 Leute parat, Maok wird sich diesbezgl. noch mal melden!

LG, WW


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallo Dirk,

konnte noch einen Freund von mir überreden.
Also 2 definitive, 100000%%, Zusagen von Ralf und Olli.
Wagen ist somit auch belegt, mit WickedWalleye, Maok, Ralf und Olli.
Sollten noch mehr Leutchen aus dem Bremer Raum mitkommen, kann ja vielleicht jemand einen Anhänger auftreiben. Dachbox reicht dann nicht mehr aus und die 3te Sitzreihe wäre auch belegt. 
Mit Anhänger könnte ich maximal 6 Leute mitnehmen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich schieb´das mal wieder nach oben....


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

schade ... bei mir wird das leider nix |uhoh:
bestimmt ne tolle tour die ihr vorhabt - wünsch euch schon jetzt mal ne Menge fun dabei !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

gut leute unterkunft für zusätzlich max 10 leute habe ich ebend bestätigt bekommen. dirk kümmert sich morgen um den zweiten kutter ,das schaff ich  leider nich abens um 21 uhr möchte ich kim nicht belästigen#d|supergri
denn seht mal zu.
greez
andy


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

:vik::vik:

Na das ist doch schon mal was. Haddu fein macht|pftroest:

Und den Kutter kriegt Dirk bestimmt auch noch hin#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> :vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Und den Kutter kriegt Dirk bestimmt auch noch hin#h



klar doch eigendlich haben wir den zweiten kutter schon dirk brauch ihn nur buchen :vik:


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> klar doch eigendlich haben wir den zweiten kutter schon dirk brauch ihn nur buchen :vik:



Wie oberaffenturbogeil ist das denn: MFT-Kutterflottenabschlußtour:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Super Sache das.... Das wird `ne Gaudi#6

Ich freu´mich jetzt schon drauf!!


----------



## celler (16. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

ach wie krass,dass ja mal richtig geil...
wird ne super fahrt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin!:m
Es hat sich Einiges getan...

Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage haben wir nochmal nachgefragt und einen zusätzlichen Kutter in Mommark dabeigechartert.
Skipper Kim ist genau so ein Kenner der Fangplätze wie Morten und wurde auch von Diesem empfohlen.
Werde heut Abend mal mit Kim schnacken und fragen, ob wir dann vielleicht im Verband fahren können, so dass wir wenigstens Blickkontakt halten können...
Wegen der Unterkunft wird sich auch bekümmert, so dass entweder das Haus von Morten komplett von uns gemietet wird, oder eben was in der Nachbarschaft!
Krustenbraten spendier ich weiterhin. Alle werden satt!!!:m
Preis bleibt auch gleich, also reingehauen...|wavey:


Bisher fahren fest mit:           (*fett=bezahlt)*

*Andy0209
Nemles
Holger
Djoerni*
MFT-Chris
Celler
Kati
*Knutemann
Schwarzangler69
Brassenwürger*
Fynn
*MFT-Liz
MFT-Dirk*


jetzt gehts weiter mit den Neuen:


Jonas
Olli
WickedWalley
Maok
Kumpel von Schwarzangler69




Wir möchten gern die Teilnehmerzahl auf maximal 23 Personen begrenzen, obwohl auf dem zweiten Kutter noch zwei Personen mitfahren könnten, aber so lässt sich einfach besser fischen...

Es sind also noch fünf Plätze frei!
Wer zuerst kommt, der mahlt zuerst!

Deshalb schnell abgecheckt ob der Terminkalender passt und dann anmelden!

Wird definitiv ne geniale Tour.:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Oh, wie nett, ich wurde diesmal ja garnicht vergessen! |stolz:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oh, wie nett, ich wurde diesmal ja garnicht vergessen! |stolz:




Jetzt hack nicht als auf mir rum.

Ich hab auch Gefühle....:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

#hSo ein "Schwabe" würde noch gut passen auf der Tour!:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hSo ein "Schwabe" würde noch gut passen auf der Tour!:q



Der MUSS!!!


----------



## celler (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

bhuch,muss ja auch noch bezahlen,ist wohl unter gegangen.hab gedacht ich hatte es schon überwiesen...
shize..
bitte nochmal die banmkverbindung dirk.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Wer kommt dann auf welches Boot? Wie machen wir das? Lose ziehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Die zweite Gruppe wird auf die MS Rassmus (hoffentlich richtig be"s"t|uhoh verfrachtet! Ist aber baugleich zur NANA und wir treffen uns ja dann auf See!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die zweite Gruppe wird auf die MS Rassmus (hoffentlich richtig be"s"t|uhoh verfrachtet! Ist aber baugleich zur NANA und wir treffen uns ja dann auf See!:m



@Dirk
Uns erkennt man auch am größeren Tiefgang, durch die Massen an gefangenen Fischen:vik::vik::vik:

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ok, überrascht mich!:m










































Doch ich weiss jetzt schon, dass Gummifischwetter sein wird!:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Da wollte doch noch jemand mit... |kopfkrat

Der kleine Vollprofi, den wir auf der Monika getroffen haben! :q

Der zeigt uns allen dann mal, wie man Dorsche fängt!!! |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ok, überrascht mich!:m
> Doch ich weiss jetzt schon, dass Gummifischwetter sein wird!:vik:




Genau, ich fische nämlich auch nur mit Gummifisch und ein Massenhaftbefehl für Dorsche ist auch schon beantragt.
Gegen die MS Rassmus wird Eure MS Nana einen Tiefgang wie ein Luftkissenboot haben:q:q:q:q

Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da wollte doch noch jemand mit... |kopfkrat
> 
> Der kleine Vollprofi, den wir auf der Monika getroffen haben! :q
> 
> Der zeigt uns allen dann mal, wie man Dorsche fängt!!! |uhoh:



Neeeee!!!#d

Der passt leider nicht soooo ganz ins Bild...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Genau, ich fische nämlich auch nur mit Gummifisch und ein Massenhaftbefehl für Dorsche ist auch schon beantragt.
> Gegen die MS Rassmus wird Eure MS Nana einen Tiefgang wie ein Luftkissenboot haben:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h





Die Toten werden immer im Hafen gezählt!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die Toten werden immer im Hafen gezählt!!!



Wie, die Toten. 
Wollen wir ne Seeschlacht durchziehen, mit Enterhaken und so.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie, die Toten.
> Wollen wir ne Seeschlacht durchziehen, mit Enterhaken und so.
> :vik::vik::vik:






Fische Ralf, ich mein die Fische...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

So, nochmal schnell nach oben *schubs*!:q




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!:m
> Es hat sich Einiges getan...
> 
> Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage haben wir nochmal nachgefragt und einen zusätzlichen Kutter in Mommark dabeigechartert.
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Fische Ralf, ich mein die Fische...



Ehrlich:q:q:q:q


----------



## knutemann (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Dirk
Sollen wir Schlafsack od. nur Bettwäsche (so denn Bettzeug vorhanden ist) mitbringen|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Wolfgang!

Bettwäsche langt. Bettzeugs ist vorhanden...


Nur pass auf, wo du dein Portemonnaie ablegst, wenn du das Bett beziehst!

Nicht dass du das nachher noch suchst! |uhoh:


----------



## knutemann (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ist ja nüscht drin:q also alles im grünen Bereich#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Genau, ich fische nämlich auch nur mit Gummifisch und ein Massenhaftbefehl für Dorsche ist auch schon beantragt.
> Gegen die MS Rassmus wird Eure MS Nana einen Tiefgang wie ein Luftkissenboot haben:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ralf#h#h#h


 
Das ist aber ne Ansage, man hat schon Leute neben GuFiDirk :c sehen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ist ja nüscht drin:q also alles im grünen Bereich#6



Das Problem habe ich auch des Öfteren, scheint eine weit verbreitete Seuche zu sein.:q:q:q

Ralf #h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne Ansage, man hat schon Leute neben GuFiDirk :c sehen



Gottseidank bin ich auf dem anderen Kutter und kann im Oktober, auf Lolland, noch etwas üben.:vik::vik::vik:
Außerdem habe ich das Anfängerglück auf meiner Seite, da es im Dezember meine Kutterentjungferung ist.
Habe in meiner gesamten Karriere bisher auch erst 28 Dorsche gefangen:q:q:q:q

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> ...meine Kutterentjungferung...


 
..hoffentlich wird das keine schmerzhafte Erfahrung :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich wird das keine schmerzhafte Erfahrung :m



Mit Gummi kann doch nichts passieren:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Leute, büdde schreibt doch im MFT weiter!:m

Außerdem wollen wir doch noch Mitfahrer anwerben und nicht vergraulen, oder???




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!:m
> Es hat sich Einiges getan...
> 
> Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage haben wir nochmal nachgefragt und einen zusätzlichen Kutter in Mommark dabeigechartert.
> ...


----------



## Franky D (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

oha oha das ist ja schon fast wieder Ferkelverdächtig  ich muss nun leider endgültich absagen da wir an dem freitag ne Arbeit reingedrückt gekriegt haben leider schade aber iwan komm ich auch mal mit


----------



## nemles (17. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oh, wie nett, ich wurde diesmal ja garnicht vergessen! |stolz:



na so ein Ding abe auch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich dachte, Wir hätten Dich alle auf die Ignore-Liste gesetzt. Muß wohl einer gepennt haben :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hSo ein "Schwabe" würde noch gut passen auf der Tour!:q



Jah, bring den mal wieder mit. EIn netter Zeitgenosse



Franky D schrieb:


> ich muss nun leider endgültich absagen da wir an dem freitag ne Arbeit reingedrückt gekriegt haben leider schade aber iwan komm ich auch mal mit



Schade, das tut mir echt leid #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

So, nochmal ne kleine Änderung!

Wir haben das Ganze jetzt auf 19 Leute begrenzt.

Es fehlt also, wenn es bei den bisherigen Anmeldungen bleibt noch ein people!!!:q

Bis jetzt fahren mit:  (*fett = bezahlt*)


*1. Andy0209
2. Holger*   **(fährt aber nicht mit raus, geht Brandungsfischen)
*3. Djoerni
4. Nemles 
5. Knutemann
6. Schwarzangler69
7. Brassenwürger
8. MFT-Liz
9. MFT-Dirk*
10. MFT-Chris
11. 
12. Celler
13. Kati
14. Kumpel von Schwarzangler69
15. WickedWalley
16. Maok
17. Jonas
18. Olli



Wer sich also das eine Plätzchen noch sichern will, der sollte sich etwas beeilen!!!



Gruss Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wer sich also das eine Plätzchen noch sichern will, der sollte sich etwas beeilen!!!


 
..wenn ich nicht schon dabei wär, würd' ich den Platz sofort nehmen |uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Moin
Ach was soll´s,ich nehm den Platz und spiele den Lückenfüller


----------



## Liz261280 (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *
> Teilnehmerliste komplett!!!:vik:*
> 
> 
> ...



Kinners, dat wird mal so richtich guuuuuut!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nur mal so ne Frage,
wenn die Nana 12 Deppen aufnimmt,was machen dann die restlichen 7?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage,
> wenn die Nana 12 Deppen aufnimmt,was machen dann die restlichen 7?




Die restlichen (nur 6, weil Holger in die Brandung will), fahren von Mommark aus mit nem 6 Mann Kutter + Skip!
Der fährt dann in Richtung NANA, so dass wir wenigstens Sichtkontakt haben...#h|supergri#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Aha,
und welcher Kutter ist das?


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Werd heut Nachmittag mit dem Kim von Charterboot Dänische Südsee schnacken. Über den läuft das! Dann kann ich genauere Info geben...
Sollen aber sehr gute Kutter sein, die der hat!:m


----------



## Maok (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin zusammen!

Melde mich nun auch ma zu Wort. 

Werde die Kohle im Laufe der nächsten Woche überweisen.

Wird bestimmt ne coole Fahrt! Freu mich schon! :g

Grüße

Maok


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ach was soll´s,ich nehm den Platz und spiele den Lückenfüller




Feinie fein, Großer.#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die restlichen (nur 6, weil Holger in die Brandung will), fahren von Mommark aus mit nem 6 Mann Kutter + Skip!
> Der fährt dann in Richtung NANA, so dass wir wenigstens Sichtkontakt haben...#h|supergri#h



Ich bin früher, Ende der neunziger öfter von Mommark aus rausgefahren und habe dort SUPI Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann also nur gut sein, egal welcher Kutter. 

Gespannt bin ich aber trotzdem


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Dirk, könntest Du die Teilnehmerliste in Seite 1 eintackern?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

6 Mann Kutter#t#t 
muss ich da mein PortaPotty mitnehmen|supergri|supergri
oder ein 50er HT Rohr (1m lang)|rotwerden
oder Knoten|uhoh:|uhoh:

#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ach was soll´s,ich nehm den Platz und spiele den Lückenfüller



Na sauber!!! #6#6#6

Dann wird's ja lustig. :q

Ich behalte diesmal auch alle Kippenschachteln am Mann, nicht daß wieder so ein Unglück passiert.


----------



## nemles (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich behalte diesmal auch alle Kippenschachteln am Mann, nicht daß wieder so ein Unglück passiert.



Ähhhmmmm das will ich jetzt aber genau wissen

Erzähle er !!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na sauber!!! #6#6#6
> 
> Dann wird's ja lustig. :q
> 
> Ich behalte diesmal auch alle Kippenschachteln am Mann, nicht daß wieder so ein Unglück passiert.



Bin ja nicht neugierig, möchte aber alles haarklein wissen.|supergri|supergri

#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage,
> wenn die Nana 12 Deppen aufnimmt,was machen dann die restlichen 7?


 
Das sind dann die Oberdeppen, für die bringe ich ein gelbes Gummiboot mit, das habe ich noch bei Mutti im Keller liegen...#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Oberdeppen, für die bringe ich ein gelbes Gummiboot mit, das habe ich noch bei Mutti im Keller liegen...#6




Danke für das Gespräch:q:q:q

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Danke für das Gespräch:q:q:q
> 
> Ralf #h#h#h


 
Gern geschehen....#6

Ich sehe es kommen, die Tour wird oberlustig....

Mann, da freue ich mich schon drauf - und wie....:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Gern geschehen....#6
> 
> Ich sehe es kommen, die Tour wird oberlustig....
> 
> Mann, da freue ich mich schon drauf - und wie....:vik:




Eher unbeschreiblich oberaffentittengeil.:vik::vik:
Nur gut, dass ich Antialkoholiker bin:q:q:q:q

























Alkohol fängt erst ab Strohrum an.


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Alkohol fängt erst ab Strohrum an.


 
Ein Bekannter von mir ist Destilleur, seinen Vorlauf haue ich mir normalerweise immer in die Scheibenwischanlage, dann duftet die Karre so schön nach Obstler! Du kannst auch dein Bad damit desinfizieren oder das Treppenhaus mit feudeln....

Ich bin ja großzügig, also bringe ich dir mal ein Fläschchen von dem guten Tropfen mit....#6

Angeln wirst du am nächsten Tag aber definitiv nicht, versprochen....:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir ist Destilleur, seinen Vorlauf haue ich mir normalerweise immer in die Scheibenwischanlage, dann duftet die Karre so schön nach Obstler! Du kannst auch dein Bad damit desinfizieren oder das Treppenhaus mit feudeln....
> 
> Ich bin ja großzügig, also bringe ich dir mal ein Fläschchen von dem guten Tropfen mit....#6
> 
> Angeln wirst du am nächsten Tag aber definitiv nicht, versprochen....:q




Sollten wir dann vielleicht doch lieber homöopatisch anwenden,
oder aufs Handgelenk zum Schnüffeln.:q:q
Angeln muss ich auf alle Fälle, ist doch meine allererste Kuttertour.#6:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann vielleicht doch lieber homöopatisch anwenden,
> oder aufs Handgelenk zum Schnüffeln.:q:q
> Angeln muss ich auf alle Fälle, ist doch meine allererste Kuttertour.#6:m


 
Du wirst an den Tropf gehängt, dann bist du ruckizucki auf 180 und angelst wie ein junger Gott...#6

Oder du gehst in die ewigen Anglergründe ein und wir müssen dich betonbeschuht versenken....



Fällt das eigentlich auf, wenn beim Anlegen einer fehlt....|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Du wirst an den Tropf gehängt, dann bist du ruckizucki auf 180 und angelst wie ein junger Gott...#6
> 
> Oder du gehst in die ewigen Anglergründe ein und wir müssen dich betonbeschuht versenken....
> 
> Fällt das eigentlich auf, wenn beim Anlegen einer fehlt....|kopfkrat



Auf 180 bin ich ruckzuck ohne Stoff (habe 2 pubertierende Kinder, dass übt).|krach:|krach:
Betonschuhe abgelehnt, Du willst ja nur meinen Anteil an Dirks Krustenbraten.:q:q
Wäre schade, wenn Du beim Anlegen fehlen würdest:m:m

#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Wäre schade, wenn Du beim Anlegen fehlen würdest:m:m
> 
> #h#h#h


 
Wohl war....

Wenn mein Kadaver an den Strand gespült wird, tauchen sowieso erstmal die Jungs von Greenpeace auf und versuchen, den ollen Pottwal wieder in die Fluten zu schubsen...#d
Und dann könnt ihr da keine Meerforellen mehr fangen, obwohl der Platz vorgefüttert ist....
Wäre echt schade - sehr sogar!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wohl war....
> 
> Wenn mein Kadaver an den Strand gespült wird, tauchen sowieso erstmal die Jungs von Greenpeace auf und versuchen, den ollen Pottwal wieder in die Fluten zu schubsen...#d
> Und dann könnt ihr da keine Meerforellen mehr fangen, obwohl der Platz vorgefüttert ist....
> Wäre echt schade - sehr sogar!




Wenn ihr mich versenkt, steigt die Ostsee um ca. 10 cm.:m:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich versenkt, steigt die Ostsee um ca. 10 cm.:m:m


 
Ich hoffe, wir brauchen keinen Gabelstapler, um dich auf den Kahn zu bugsieren....:q

Mal sehen, wo Morton mit uns hin eiert....
Aber ich denke, egal ob wir was fangen oder nicht, gute Laune ist wohl garantiert....#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir brauchen keinen Gabelstapler, um dich auf den Kahn zu bugsieren....:q
> 
> Mal sehen, wo Morton mit uns hin eiert....
> Aber ich denke, egal ob wir was fangen oder nicht, gute Laune ist wohl garantiert....#6



Gabelstapler brauche ich nicht, bin flott wie eine Gazelle (oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel)
Das ist ja das Gute, ich glaube alle Mitfahrer haben so ziemlich die gleiche Einstellung.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> ich glaube alle Mitfahrer haben so ziemlich die gleiche Einstellung.:vik::vik::vik:


 
Das denke ich auch, ich bin da echt guter Hoffnung! Wenn wir auf der Tour nix zu lachen haben, wann dann....|kopfkrat
Das wird schon...#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Guts Nächtle#h#h#h

|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlafen|schlafen|gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wohl war....
> 
> Wenn mein Kadaver an den Strand gespült wird, tauchen sowieso erstmal die Jungs von Greenpeace auf und versuchen, den ollen Pottwal wieder in die Fluten zu schubsen...#d
> Und dann könnt ihr da keine Meerforellen mehr fangen, obwohl der Platz vorgefüttert ist....
> Wäre echt schade - sehr sogar!




Wenn dein Kadaver an den Strand gespült wird,sind da erstmal die Möwen,denn was so nach Fisch stinkt,kann nur Fisch sein.
Dann kommt der v.Hagen und macht erstmal das Exponat seines Lebens,denn so´n komischen Vogel hat noch keiner in seiner Sammlung.


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wenn dein Kadaver an den Strand gespült wird,sind da erstmal die Möwen,denn was so nach Fisch stinkt,kann nur Fisch sein.
> Dann kommt der v.Hagen und macht erstmal das Exponat seines Lebens,denn so´n komischen Vogel hat noch keiner in seiner Sammlung.


 
Hey Peter...

in Streifen geschnitten würdest du als Trockenfleisch auch ´ne gute Figur machen....#6

An dir ist ja wie bei mir auch mächtig was dran - lohnt sich...:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

so leute der kutter steht nun auch.

dazugekommen ist die MS Lykkepigen von Charterboats Rassmus in Momak

skipper kim wird wenn es die wetterlage zulässt in sichtkontakt zur nana fahren also ,wir starten zwar aus verschiedenen häfen um 8,00 uhr aber treffen uns auf see.#6 so dann seht mal zu das ihr die kohle locker macht und dirk ein fettes konto bekommt:vik: wir sehen uns im dezember.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Andy
Hals schon ordentlich gepflegt.

Geld ist schon in viele, viele Bits zerlegt und auf dem Weg zu Dirk.:m:m
Die See(Dorsch)schlacht im Kleinen Belt wird in die Geschichte eingehen.:vik::vik:


#h#h#h|laola:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus.
Scheint ja ein etwas größerer 6 Mann Kutter zu sein.
MS LYKKEPIGEN.
http://www.dk-angelurlaub.de/ahsaframeset.htm


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus.
> Scheint ja ein etwas größerer 6 Mann Kutter zu sein.
> MS LYKKEPIGEN.
> http://www.dk-angelurlaub.de/ahsaframeset.htm



Oha, das ist ja ein hübsches Boot! Ich wollte gerade in den Keller latschen und nach meinem ollen Gummiboot suchen, aber das kann ich mir ja wohl nun sparen...

Kurze Frage: Ich würde einen Abend vielleicht gern mal in die Brandung gehen, wer hätte denn Lust, sich dem an zuschließen? Watti´s könnte man ja auf dem Hinweg in Flens besorgen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Brassenwürger

Am Freitag sollte sich da schon was machen lassen. 
Samstagabend wird wohl mit Krustenbraten, Tiramisu usw. geblockt sein.|supergri|supergri
Muss noch mit WickedWalleye und MAOK sprechen, da ich eigentlich am Freitag schon gegen Mittag am Haus sein wollte.
Hoffe, das WW und MAOK am Freitag Urlaub eingereicht haben.
Wann bist Du denn am Freitag in DK.
Mefo oder Brandung war am Freitag eigentlich schon fest eingeplant.

Ralf #h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich habe ja am Freitag Urlaub, also werde ich rechtzeitig, aber nicht zu früh, hier los eiern! Ich wollte eigentlich gegen 12.00 - 13.00 auf Als sein! Und dann mal sehen, was der Tag noch so bringt...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

mensch jonas hab vorhin noch im netz nach dem kutter gesucht aber nich gefunden .jetzt konnte ich wenigstens den namen korrigieren kim spricht leider nicht so gut deutsch daher warscheinlich auch das falsche buchstabieren #6

hey brassenwürger na klar gehts inne brandung freitag gegen mittag haben wir auch vor aufzuschlagen .dann klamotten ins haus und ab an strand platten jagen :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus.
> Scheint ja ein etwas größerer 6 Mann Kutter zu sein.
> MS LYKKEPIGEN.
> http://www.dk-angelurlaub.de/ahsaframeset.htm




der kutter ist für 8 mann zugelassen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe ja am Freitag Urlaub, also werde ich rechtzeitig, aber nicht zu früh, hier los eiern! Ich wollte eigentlich gegen 12.00 - 13.00 auf Als sein! Und dann mal sehen, was der Tag noch so bringt...




Na wunderbar, können wir dann ja kurzfristig vor Ort betakeln.
Befürchte nur, dass es bereits am Freitag ein gemütlicher Abend wird#g#g
Ist natürlich dann immer ein Problem, jemanden zu finden, der noch fahren möchte.
Bin zwar kein Kampftrinker, fahre aber kein Auto mehr, wenn ich mehr als 1 Bier trinke (die Verlockung #g#gwird sehr groß sein).
Ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Event und wir werden eine Lösung finden.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> der kutter ist für 8 mann zugelassen



:q:q wir brauchen ja reichlich Platz für die Dorschis:q:q
Auf der Homepage steht halt max. 6 Personen. Hat aber wahrscheinlich was mit der Belegung der zugehörigen Wohnung zu tun.

@Andy
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, sind wir ja alle in Mortens Haus. Ist das Haus weit vom Strand entfernt.

#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

die 6 mann beziehen sich tatsächlich auf mehrtagestouren wo dann an board geschlafen wird.

naja zum strand eigendlich quer über die wiese c.a.500m aber zum brandungs hotspot c.a. 15 min mit automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen nach gammelpoel #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Das mit den Bierchen und dem Autofahren war auch nur auf abends bezogen.
Kann ich nach dem Brandungsangeln nachholen#g#g

|supergri#h|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Das mit den Bierchen und dem Autofahren war auch nur auf abends bezogen.
> Kann ich nach dem Brandungsangeln nachholen#g#g
> 
> |supergri#h|supergri



Kriegen wir alles hin, kein Thema, ich stelle mich gern als Fahrer zur Verfügung! Außerdem fahre ich mit ´ner Kiste Astra im Kopp wie ein junger Gott, da hänge ich die dänischen Gesetzeshüter locker ab...#6



Ok, das war nur Spaß...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kriegen wir alles hin, kein Thema, ich stelle mich gern als Fahrer zur Verfügung! Außerdem fahre ich mit ´ner Kiste Astra im Kopp wie ein junger Gott, da hänge ich die dänischen Gesetzeshüter locker ab...#6
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, das war nur Spaß...








   enten jagen macht besoffen doppelt so viel spaß


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ok, das war nur Spaß...




Wie jetzt, dass mit der Kiste oder mit den Polizisten|supergri|supergri

Ein 9mm Geschoss aus der Polizistenwaffe erreicht eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 1200 Km/h. 
Da solltest Du schon in den 28ten Gang schalten.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, dass mit der Kiste oder mit den Polizisten|supergri|supergri
> 
> Ein 9mm Geschoss aus der Polizistenwaffe erreicht eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 1200 Km/h.
> Da solltest Du schon in den 28ten Gang schalten.
> ...



moment was sind das in m/s |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moment was sind das in m/s |uhoh:



333,333333333333333333333333333333m/s


#h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> 333,333333333333333333333333333333m/s
> 
> 
> #h#h



jupp so in etwa die macht 320m/s +/-:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp so in etwa die macht 320m/s +/-:q



Dein Ergebniss war mit Gegenwind:q:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die 6 mann beziehen sich tatsächlich auf mehrtagestouren wo dann an board geschlafen wird.
> 
> naja zum strand eigendlich quer über die wiese c.a.500m aber zum brandungs hotspot c.a. 15 min mit automobilkraftfahrzeugwagen nach gammelpoel #6




Wer lücht denn jetzt, der Angelführer von der Rapsbande sacht in GammelPoel gibt es nur selten Plattfische


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Dein Ergebniss war mit Gegenwind:q:q:q
> 
> #h#h#h



wusste doch das da was nich stimmen kann |bigeyes:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Wer lücht denn jetzt, der Angelführer von der Rapsbande sacht in GammelPoel gibt es nur selten Plattfische



gammelpoel und dann etwas nach rechts zu den mühlen #6direkt gammelpoel isses ganzschön steinig


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gammelpoel und dann etwas nach rechts zu den mühlen #6direkt gammelpoel isses ganzschön steinig



Na dann sollen sich die Platten(oder Mefos) mal warm anziehen#6#6

Die Tour wird bestimmt oberaffentittengeil.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

das sollten sie wirklich denn das wasser iss zu dieser zeit auch ganz schön kalt.:q:q:q und noch kälter wirds wenn ihnen der kalte wind um die ohren pfeift in dem moment wenn ich sie vom haken löse :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das sollten sie wirklich denn das wasser iss zu dieser zeit auch ganz schön kalt.:q:q:q und noch kälter wirds wenn ihnen der kalte wind um die ohren pfeift in dem moment wenn ich sie vom haken löse :vik:




Finde ich aber nett, dass Du bei mir die Fische abhaken willst.

Danke im Voraus.:vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

N'Abend gesacht!|wavey:

Find ich klasse, dass du das mit dem 2ten Kutter gemanagt hast @ Andy!#6

Bei mir isses momentan etwas stressig.
Bin viel unterwegs und komm erst spät heim...

Muss auch gleich leider schon wieder on Tour!
Aber Liz kommt bissel schreiben.

Morgen Abend bin ich aber endlich fertig und kann wieder zum texten kommen.

Bis denne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> N'Abend gesacht!|wavey:
> 
> Find ich klasse, dass du das mit dem 2ten Kutter gemanagt hast @ Andy!#6
> 
> ...



kein ding hatte es ja auch nur dir abgegeben weil ich keine zeit hatte und heut früh war es dann soweit ein anruf und die sache war erledigt#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Finde ich aber nett, dass Du bei mir die Fische abhaken willst.
> 
> Danke im Voraus.:vik::vik:



gerne doch. pro fisch nen kurzen und du fährst :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gerne doch. pro fisch nen kurzen und du fährst :q:q:q




Is gebonkt. Ich hoffe, Du bist auf der Rückfahrt hackendicht.
:vik::#2::#2:#g|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Is gebonkt. Ich hoffe, Du bist auf der Rückfahrt hackendicht.
> :vik::#2::#2:#g|laola:



verlass dich drauf man(n) kennt mich nich anders :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Dirk,

da haste uns ja nen schönen Kutter vermittelt.
Hatte mir unter einem 6 Mann Kutter etwas erheblich kleineres  vorgestellt.
Auf das es schnell morgen Abend wird.

Ralf #h#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> da haste uns ja nen schönen Kutter vermittelt.
> Hatte mir unter einem 6 Mann Kutter etwas erheblich kleineres  vorgestellt.
> ...



seit wann heiße ich dirk |kopfkrat:q
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

moin 

und ein platz ist wieder abzugeben.

@ dirk streiche fynn bitte aus der liste.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin!:m
> Es hat sich Einiges getan...
> 
> Auf Grund der starken Nachfrage haben wir nochmal nachgefragt und einen zusätzlichen Kutter in Mommark dabeigechartert.
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin ANDY,
da haste uns ja nen schönen Kutter vermittelt.
Hatte mir unter einem 6 Mann Kutter etwas erheblich kleineres  vorgestellt.

Ralf:vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

*Aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal unsere Teilnehmerliste:*


Bisher fahren fest mit:           (*fett=bezahlt)*

*1.Andy0209
2.Nemles
3.Holger
4.Djoerni*
5.MFT-Chris
6.Celler
7.Kati
*8.Knutemann
9.Schwarzangler69
10.Brassenwürger*
*11.MFT-Liz
12.MFT-Dirk*
13.Jonas
14.Olli
15.WickedWalley
16.Maok
17.Kumpel von Schwarzangler69
18.RotzPotz


*Wir haben wieder einen Platz frei!!!

Wer also gerne noch mitfahren und mit dieser genialen Truppe ein unvergessliches Wochenende verbringen möchte, der soll sich schnell melden...
*


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Also, wenn es physikalisch gehen würde, wär ich gerne zweimal dabei.:m


Geht aber nicht, also wer noch Lust und Laune hat...|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Jungs,
ich hoffe das der Trip mindestens halb so geil wie die 24Std. Tour ist und mindestens so erfolgreich wie mein Tag gestern auf See.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jungs,
> ich hoffe das der Trip mindestens halb so geil wie die 24Std. Tour ist und mindestens so erfolgreich wie mein Tag gestern auf See.




Nu aber raus damit, wie erfolgreich

#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20092008004b7y.jpg]
	
[/URL]

So erfolgreich.

War mit Martin(Fishing Seaman) von Grömitz draußen.
Bis um 13°° nur ein Dorsch und dann gings ab.


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ach Du Scheixxe, das artet ja in Arbeit aus.|bigeyes

Dickes und Fettes Petri|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Jetzt bin ich aber beinahe vom Sofa gefallen #6#6
Da mußte ich doch glatt mein W-LAN neu starten, gingen nicht alle Fische auf einmal durch:m:m

Dickes Petri 

Ralf#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

wow nicht schlecht peter fettes petri was war denn da der größte von denen?


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Danke für das Lob,aber die hab ich nicht alle alleine gefangen.Martin und ich haben sehr ausgeglichen gefangen.

Mal ein paar Zahlen:

Heringe 3Stk.

Makrelen 5Stk.

Dorsche 7Stk. (40cm-65/67cm)

Wittling 62Stk.


Also solche Anzeigen wie ich gestern auf´m Echolot hatte,habe ich noch nicht in der Ostsee gehabt.
Das war das krankeste was ich je sehen hab,und wir haben Fisch auf Kommando gefangen.

Das krankeste was ich je hatte,echt.

Schade das wir nicht unsere Pol Brillen aufhatten,denn jeder von uns hatte nen Fetten Nachläufer bis an die Oberfläche,über 20-18m Tiefen Wasser.Ich bin mir zu 80% sicher das ich etwas Silbernes gesehen hab,als der Fisch abdrehte.

by the way

Es sah wirklich nach mehr Arbeit aus,als es war. Einer hat die Fische aufgebrochen,der andere sie geputzt und dann hat Martins Freundin sie ausgewaschen.Ich glaub ne Stunde und wir waren durch.


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ach ja,
das haben wir in vier Stunden gefangen.


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Es sah wirklich nach mehr Arbeit aus,als es war. Einer hat die Fische aufgebrochen,der andere sie geputzt und dann hat Martins Freundin sie ausgewaschen.Ich glaub ne Stunde und wir waren durch.



Damit wäre die Arbeitsteilung für Dezember also auch geklärt.:m



P.S. ich mache wieder den Master of Grill.


(Wenn es keine Widersprüche gibt)|gr:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> P.S. ich mache wieder den Master of Grill.
> 
> (Wenn es keine Widersprüche gibt)|gr:



Natürlich nicht(von mir jedenfalls nicht), ich vertrete Dich aber gern, falls Du mal ne kleine Pipi oder Knutschpause brauchst

#h#h


----------



## nemles (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, ich vertrete aber Dich gern, falls Du mal ne kleine
> Pipi oder Knutschpause brauchst
> 
> #h#h



Du bist so gut zu mir... Ich könnte Dich glatt :l


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu mir... Ich könnte Dich glatt :l



Schade, aber mit meiner offenen TBC wird das wohl nichts|uhoh:
Und wenn doch, mein Alzheimer verzeiht mir alles

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/20092008004b7y.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boah, digges feddes *P!!!#6*

Das ja mal ein richtig geiler Fang.|bigeyes#v

Da habt ihr euch ja ordentlich besackt!
Wenn das im Dezember auch so abgeht, dann liegen die Kähne nachher wirklich einen Meter tiefer...:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Peter & Martin

Was habt ihr denn da veranstaltet, seid Ihr des Wahnsinns? Was sollen wir denn nun im Dezember noch fangen, da kann ja nicht mehr viel übrig sein...

Von mir denn auch mal ein dickes Waidmanns Heil!!!#6#6

Die Wittlinge sehen ja recht anständig aus, da sind ja ordentliche Brummer dabei...:g#r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

iss ja goil rotzpotz da haste ja glatt meine letzte tour getoppt da hatten wir mit 6 mann 164 fische (Dorsche)
es gibt sie also doch die fangreichen tage es müssen halt nur die richtigen angler draußen sein |supergri










duck und wech


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

*Aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal unsere Teilnehmerliste:*


Bisher fahren fest mit:           (*fett=bezahlt)*

*1.Andy0209
2.Nemles
3.Holger
4.Djoerni*
5.MFT-Chris
6.Celler
7.Kati
*8.Knutemann
9.Schwarzangler69
10.Brassenwürger*
*11.MFT-Liz
12.MFT-Dirk*
* 13.Jonas*
14.Olli
15.WickedWalley
16.Maok
17.Kumpel von Schwarzangler69
18.RotzPotz
19.Fishing Seaman



*Damit wären wir wieder vollzählig!!!:vik:*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal unsere Teilnehmerliste:*
> 
> 
> Bisher fahren fest mit:           (*fett=bezahlt)*
> ...



na super geht doch .willkommen im boot fishing seaman #6
greez
andy


----------



## fishing seaman (22. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Danke das weiß ich echt zu schätzen!!!

Ihr braucht doch auch echte seeleute!!!

Nachdem was Rotz Potz und ich Samstag abgezogen haben gillt es weiteren fischbestand in der ostsee zu beweisen!!!!

außerdem muss das noch lodernde feuer unserer 24 stunden tour nochmals mit öl begossen werden alle die mit waren wissen was ich meine.......

Fische sind futter keine freunde


WIR GLÜHEN NICHT VOR WIR FACKELN UNS AB


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> Danke das weiß ich echt zu schätzen!!!
> 
> Ihr braucht doch auch echte seeleute!!!
> 
> Nachdem was Rotz Potz und ich Samstag abgezogen haben gillt es weiteren fischbestand in der ostsee zu beweisen!!!!


 
Moin fishing_seaman
Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir und ein fettes Petri Dir und auch RotzProtz :m echt ne geile Sache, habs (wahrscheinlich) an gleicher Stelle vor 2 Jahren ähnlich erlebt, wir waren zw. Pelzerhaken und Brodau gestartet, einfach geil Hering, Wittel darunter schöne Dorsche :l beim Ablassen die ersten Bisse und wenn man mal unten ankam sofort Dorsch 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

So, das Geld von Ralf ist wohlbehalten auf meinem Island Konto angekommen...#6


----------



## Maok (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hab die Kohle auch grad überwiesen. :vik:

Grüße

Jano


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



maok schrieb:


> hab die kohle auch grad überwiesen. :vik:
> 
> Grüße
> 
> jano




#6#6#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, das Geld von Ralf ist wohlbehalten auf meinem Island Konto angekommen...#6




Echt geil.|supergri|supergri
Das muss Intuition gewesen sein, habe mir gerade eine Blinker DVD über Island angesehen.#6#6 Ich tropf wie ein Kieslaster.
Wann planen wir ne Island Tour:vik::vik:


Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Echt geil.|supergri|supergri
> Das muss Intuition gewesen sein, habe mir gerade eine Blinker DVD über Island angesehen.#6#6 Ich tropf wie ein Kieslaster.
> Wann planen wir ne Island Tour:vik::vik:
> 
> ...




Äääähmmm!#t

Hab ich etwa "mein Island Konto" geschrieben???|bigeyes

Ich meinte doch "unser Dänemark Konto"...|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Aber ich denke mal, 2010 könnte eine MFT Island Tour vielleicht drinn sein...:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Äääähmmm!#t
> 
> Hab ich etwa "mein Island Konto" geschrieben???|bigeyes
> 
> Ich meinte doch "unser Dänemark Konto"...|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden




Nööö, wie kommst Du denn auf sowas:q:q:q
Und schon wieder die nächsten Planungen verraten
Auch wenn Du dich verschrieben hast, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei#6#6:vik:

|laola:


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Island?

Ich komm mit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Island?
> 
> Ich komm mit.



Und schon sind alle ganz wuschig...:q

Ich selbst am meisten!:k


----------



## knutemann (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Wie jetzt Island 2010|kopfkrat Hab ich was verpasst aber ich meld schon mal Bedarf an:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nee mal im Ernst.

So etwas plane ich schon lange,auch für das Jahr 2010 und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab,plant Carsten auch was in der Richtung.
Ich stelle seit gut einem Jahr die Ausrüstung zusammen,so das ich für das Jahr 2010 nur noch die Reise zu bezahlen hab.Aber so etwas ist mal was,was auf der Tour in aller Ruhe besprochen werden kann.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nee mal im Ernst.
> 
> So etwas plane ich schon lange,auch für das Jahr 2010 und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab,plant Carsten auch was in der Richtung.
> Ich stelle seit gut einem Jahr die Ausrüstung zusammen,so das ich für das Jahr 2010 nur noch die Reise zu bezahlen hab.Aber so etwas ist mal was,was auf der Tour in aller Ruhe besprochen werden kann.




Hab gerade mal bei Andrees geguckt, schon ab um die 1000 Euro für 1 Woche. Incl. Flug, Haus und Boot. In einem Ort ist sogar schon ein Mietwagen für eine Woche dabei.
Preise bei 6 Personen Anreise.(Alles ohne Schiesserät).
Scheixxe, jetzt hab ich auch noch meine neueste K&K gefunden.
Extra Bericht über Island. Nu bin ich im Fieber.


#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ja, das ist ein nettes Thema für abends in Dänemark!!!:q

Liz und ich haben das für 2010 auch schon ins Auge gefasst.

Und wenn wir ab nächstem Jahr so nen Topf machen, wo jeder 50Euro reinzahlt, dann ist im Mai 2010 pro Person ne Summe von 850Euro zusammen...

So als kleiner Denkanstoss!#h:m

Wie gesagt, lasst uns mal bei nem Tässchen Glenmorangie drüber schnacken!|bla:#g|bla:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein nettes Thema für abends in Dänemark!!!:q
> 
> Liz und ich haben das für 2010 auch schon ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> ...




Sind wir evtl. seelenverwandt#y
Die leiche Idee kam mir eben auch in den Kopf, tut monatlich nicht so weh und es gibt eigentlich keinen Ärger.|krach:
Dauerauftrag und schon kommt Island in Reichweite.:m

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Mach ich schon länger und hab jedes Jahr meinen Norgeurlaub raus#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Mir fehlt dazu die Seele!|rolleyes

Aber genau das war auch mein Gedankengang...:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir fehlt dazu die Seele!|rolleyes
> 
> Aber genau das war auch mein Gedankengang...:m




Ich hab zwar eine, ist aber pechschwarz:q:q:q
Hamse jetzt beim CT festgestellt:m:m

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein nettes Thema für abends in Dänemark!!!:q
> Wie gesagt, lasst uns mal bei nem Tässchen Glenmorangie drüber schnacken!|bla:#g|bla:




Sach mal, die angie über die Du da immer redest, ist die mild oder rauchig.
Ich weiß, es gibt noch viele, viele andere Kriterien. Bin aber leider kein Freund von zu starkem rauchigem Aroma.
Soll einem aber ja einen dezenten Abgang bescheren (Google).
Werde mir ansonsten mal ein Probefläschen bestellen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Das Eine schliesst das Andere ja nicht unbedingt aus...

Mein Lieblingsflaschenwhisky ist der sechzehnjährige in Burgunderfässern gereifte Glenmorangie.

Riecht leicht nach Burgunder und ist relativ mild (Liz findet den auch lecker).

Schmeckt anfangs intensiv malzig mit bissel Raucharoma.
Im Abgang dann nach Karamell, reifen Trauben und irgendwie nussig eichig...

So kommt er jedenfalls meinem Geschmacksknospen vor!

Das krasse Gegenteil aber zu einem Bowmore!:q

Obwohl ich da auch einen habe, allerdings Faßabfüllung...
Der ist der Vater des Rauchgeschmacks, aber einfach superlecker in Verbindung mit nem Stück dunkler Schokolade!:k



Mist, jetzt hab ich schon wieder auf die Tastatur gesabbert!#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Für alle Freunde des Schottischen Malzgetränks:

Geht mal auf www.whisky-corner.de


Da gibts alles, was lecker ist!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das Eine schliesst das Andere ja nicht unbedingt aus...
> 
> Mein Lieblingsflaschenwhisky ist der sechzehnjährige in Burgunderfässern gereifte Glenmorangie.
> 
> ...



Bowmore und Bruichladdich sind zum Probieren/Unterschiede erforschen.
Habe bisher ansonsten den 20 jährigen Glenfiddich und den Glenfiddich Whiskylikör bevorzugt.
Werde mir dann mal den Glenmorangie bestellen.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Soll einem aber ja einen dezenten Abgang bescheren
> 
> 
> #h#h#h



Möönsch Ralf, sei vorsichtig mit solchen Bemerkungen. Naja, seit ich vierzig bin, bevorzuge ich es auch dezent.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Glenfiddich ist mir persönlich immer etwas viel torfig...

Hab auch noch ne geschenkte Flasche rumgammeln.
Davon geb ich nem Kumpel immer. Aber nur, weil ich nicht will dass er ne "gute" Sorte mit Cola vergewaltigt!

Auch mag ich diesen scheusslichen Schraubverschluss nicht.#d


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Island 2010????? Gerne doch |wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Glenfiddich ist mir persönlich immer etwas viel torfig...
> 
> Auch mag ich diesen scheusslichen Schraubverschluss nicht.#d



Welchen Geschmack hat der Verschluss denn..
Den schmeiß ich doch immer gleich wech......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Meine Flasche hat nen Korken und keinen Schraubverschluss.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Meine Flasche hat nen Korken und keinen Schraubverschluss.





*|director:Rrrrrrrrrrrischtischhhhhhhhhh!!!*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

moin moin leutz
was iss hier eigendlich los sind jetzt alle im whiskey wahn

dirk 2010 lass uns  das ins auge fassen da bin ich auch dabei das steht ja wohl fest :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Für alle Freunde des Schottischen Malzgetränks:
> 
> Geht mal auf www.whisky-corner.de
> 
> ...



das iss ja mal nerichtig goile seite nunmuß ich nichmehr warten das ich wieder nach flense komme :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> das iss ja mal nerichtig goile seite nunmuß ich nichmehr warten das ich wieder nach flense komme :vik:



Hab ich dir doch schonmal gesagt die Seite!

Ich bestell da seit Jahren...:q


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab ich dir doch schonmal gesagt die Seite!
> 
> Ich bestell da seit Jahren...:q



Papa Andy auch, bloß nach der Leerung jeder Lieferung hat er die Adresse der Seite wieder vergessen...:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Papa Andy auch, bloß nach der Leerung jeder Lieferung hat er die Adresse der Seite wieder vergessen...:m


vergiss es liegt jetzt unter lesezeichen und sonntag werde ich mir mal ein wenig zeit nehmen für die schönste sache der welt.





nein nicht meine frau :q


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> vergiss es liegt jetzt unter lesezeichen und sonntag werde ich mir mal ein wenig zeit nehmen für die schönste sache der welt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, selbst ist der Mann#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Dirk,
danke für den Tip dieser Seite,habe nun nach bestimmt 2 Jahren suchen meinen Whisky wiedergefunden. Nur leider sind die Preise auch mit gewachsen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, selbst ist der Mann#6


a....made #q hätte ichs mir doch denken können


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Dirk,
> danke für den Tip dieser Seite,habe nun nach bestimmt 2 Jahren suchen meinen Whisky wiedergefunden. Nur leider sind die Preise auch mit gewachsen.




nu komm man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Dirk,
> danke für den Tip dieser Seite,habe nun nach bestimmt 2 Jahren suchen meinen Whisky wiedergefunden. Nur leider sind die Preise auch mit gewachsen.




Yo, die Preise sind teilweise ganz schön heftig!|rolleyes

Aber manchmal muss man sich halt auch mal was gönnen...

Musst ja nicht den Bow aus der Raritätenabteilung wegschlürfen.|uhoh:

Obwohl der Tropfen bestimmt nen geilen Geschmack hat!|kopfkrat



Liz würde mich glaube häuten!!!|splat2:


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, die Preise sind teilweise ganz schön heftig!|rolleyes
> 
> Aber manchmal muss man sich halt auch mal was gönnen...
> 
> ...



So einen guten Tropfen zu mißbrauchen ist ja auch zum aus der Haut fahren |krach:


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Der is es,so was von mild,da braucht man wirklich kein Eis.

http://www.whisky-corner.de/bilder/bestand/2166.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Der is es,so was von mild,da braucht man wirklich kein Eis.
> 
> http://www.whisky-corner.de/bilder/bestand/2166.jpg



eis gibbet sowieso nich dat verdünnt nur :m
obwohl mein 56 % iger mußte verdünnt werden war übrigens ein tip vom dirk .da kamen erst alle geschmacksnerven in gange


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Jo,der Bow ist heftig

Nicht das ich den schon mal getrunken habe,aber ich habe vor ein paar Jahren an einem Whisky Tasting im Freundeskreis Teilgenommen.Bei mir im Freundeskreis sind zwei Schotten und letztes Jahr gab es ne Deutsch-Schottische Hochzeit,junge was gab es da für Whisky.
Wir haben den ganzen Tag Whisky getrunken und hatten nicht den Eindruck das wir Betrunken waren,echt nur sauber Destiliertes Zeug auf´m Tisch.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Genau,
man sollte dem Whisky den man trink nicht verdünnen oder in sonst einer Form veredeln.Das kommt bei manchem Trinkpartner gar nicht gut an,besonders wenn er Schotte aus den Highlands von Orkney ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> So einen guten Tropfen zu mißbrauchen ist ja auch zum aus der Haut fahren |krach:




Missbrauchen würd ich den doch niemals nicht!|rolleyes



Aber genießen!!!


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich glaube, ich muß meine Irischen Kontakte mal wieder aktivieren. Ist ein relativ unbekannter Privatbrenner, aber vielleicht bekomme ich vor der Abschlußtour noch ein Literchen an Land gezogen:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Wieso fahren wir nochmal nach DK?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> eis gibbet sowieso nich dat verdünnt nur :m
> obwohl mein 56 % iger mußte verdünnt werden war übrigens ein tip vom dirk .da kamen erst alle geschmacksnerven in gange




Ja, die in Fassstärke sollten immer bissel verdünnt werden.
Entweder nen kleinen Schluck stilles Wasser oder ein bis zwei Eiswürfel...#6

Aber an eisigen Tagen kann man sich den auch mal pur genehmigen!
















Im Westerwald ist's im Winter oft ganz schön eisig.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Jo,der Bow ist heftig
> 
> Nicht das ich den schon mal getrunken habe,aber ich habe vor ein paar Jahren an einem Whisky Tasting im Freundeskreis Teilgenommen.Bei mir im Freundeskreis sind zwei Schotten und letztes Jahr gab es ne Deutsch-Schottische Hochzeit,junge was gab es da für Whisky.
> Wir haben den ganzen Tag Whisky getrunken und hatten nicht den Eindruck das wir Betrunken waren,echt nur sauber Destiliertes Zeug auf´m Tisch.




Ich hab mir auch schon ein paar Mal ein paar richtig gute Tropfen gegönnt!
In so ner Kleinstadt bei uns in der Nähe gibts so nen netten kleinen Laden, wo du in die eigenen Flaschen abfüllen kannst.

Der hat da supergute und alte Malts!


Gibt schon schöne Dinge auf der Welt!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja, die in Fassstärke sollten immer bissel verdünnt werden.
> Entweder nen kleinen Schluck stilles Wasser oder ein bis zwei Eiswürfel...#6
> 
> Aber an eisigen Tagen kann man sich den auch mal pur genehmigen!
> .:q



Eisig beginnt doch ab 15 Grad plus oooooddderrrrr hab ich da was falsch verstanden #h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Mal sehen was ich uns morgen für nen Kutter organisiere.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mal sehen was ich uns morgen für nen Kutter organisiere.





Du hast ein Leben!|rolleyes


Ich will auch...:c


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nee Nee,
nicht Kuttern sondern Messe in Hamburg

http://www.hamburg-messe.de/smm/smm_en/start_main.php


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nee Nee,
> nicht Kuttern sondern Messe in Hamburg
> 
> http://www.hamburg-messe.de/smm/smm_en/start_main.php




OK!

|kopfkrat

















*Ich will auch!!!*:c:c:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Ich will auch!!!*:c:c:c


 
Du willst in HH doch nur wieder saufen bis zum Umfallen #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du willst in HH doch nur wieder saufen bis zum Umfallen #6



wie in hh kann man(n) saufen bis zum umfallen |kopfkrat:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie in hh kann man(n) saufen bis zum umfallen |kopfkrat:m


 
naja als Dirk und ich die Testrunde fürs grosse MFT-Zander-Aal-Treffen-HH-'09 gelaufen sind, haben sich einige Gaststätten besonders hervor getan :m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> wie in hh kann man(n) saufen bis zum umfallen |kopfkrat:m



In HH kann man(n) auch umfallen, ohne zu Saufen:m


----------



## nemles (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nee Nee,
> nicht Kuttern sondern Messe in Hamburg
> 
> http://www.hamburg-messe.de/smm/smm_en/start_main.php



Peter? Neuen Kutter zulegen???


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du willst in HH doch nur wieder saufen bis zum Umfallen #6





Äääääähhhhhmmmmm!|rolleyes


|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Äääääähhhhhmmmmm!|rolleyes
> 
> 
> |sagnix


 
..besser is das


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Peter? Neuen Kutter zulegen???



Nicht kaufen,die Preise sind mir dann doch zu hoch#q

Mal sehen ob sich da ne Werft befindet die nen Zimmermann oder Tischler braucht und dann mal das ganze drum herum genießen.
Hanseboot ist ja schon der Hammer,aber ich glaub das wird der Oberhammer.
Es wird auch diese neu Technik vorgestellt,wo die Frachter mit ner Art Kite ausgestattet werden.
Mal sehen was es dort so an Bordelektronik befindet,da werde ich immer schwach,denn Technik dieser Ast zieht mich magisch an.

Aber das hat mir alles Martin ermöglicht,denn er ist an der Seeschifffahrtschule Cuxhafen und hat mir eine Karte über die Schule organisiert.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> In HH kann man(n) auch umfallen, ohne zu Saufen:m



Das kann man im Alten Land auch,aber da merkt das einer erst 2 Tage später.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Nicht kaufen,die Preise sind mir dann doch zu hoch#q
> 
> Mal sehen ob sich da ne Werft befindet die nen Zimmermann oder Tischler braucht und dann mal das ganze drum herum genießen.
> Hanseboot ist ja schon der Hammer,aber ich glaub das wird der Oberhammer.
> ...



mööönsch geh nach danske da werden gute zimmermänner gesucht


----------



## fishing seaman (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

So Männers 

Rotz Potz und ich haben dann heute mal dass Schiff bestellt für die MFT ATLANTIK TOUR in 2010 oder 2011 

8 m Tiefgang
198m lang 30 meter breit 
10 Kräne für die Landung der Fänge und 25000 PS Hauptmaschine
40 Kojen und 20000 Kubikmeter Stauraum und Kühlraum!!!!

wir brauchen nur noch 40 Millionen Euro 
und n Captain der so bekloppt is mit uns los zu fahren!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> So Männers
> 
> Rotz Potz und ich haben dann heute mal dass Schiff bestellt für die MFT ATLANTIK TOUR in 2010 oder 2011
> 
> ...




Mit der Anzahl der Kojen könnte es bis dahin etwas eng werden.

#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> So Männers
> 
> Rotz Potz und ich haben dann heute mal dass Schiff bestellt für die MFT ATLANTIK TOUR in 2010 oder 2011



#6#6#6 Die Kontonummer von Dirk habt Ihr ja. Laßt die 40Mille von dort abbuchen. Gerne auch in Raten.


----------



## fishing seaman (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@ jonas

 ich denke bei der schiffsgröße ist das mit den zusätzlichen kammern nich das problem


für die 40 mille nehmen wir einfach die LEERGUTRÜCKZAHLUNG von der Tour im Dezember:g:g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> @ jonas
> 
> ich denke bei der schiffsgröße ist das mit den zusätzlichen kammern nich das problem
> 
> ...




Denne bleibt ja noch was übrig auf'n Konto.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auch mag ich diesen scheusslichen Schraubverschluss nicht.#d



@ DIRK
Du hast mich ja ganz schön reingelegt und ich fall auch noch drauf rein. War im ersten Moment doch verunsichert.;+;+
Hier aber der Gegenbeweis#6#6
Hab doch das leichte Plopp Geräusch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



fishing seaman schrieb:


> und n Captain der so bekloppt is mit uns los zu fahren!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Frag mal Torsk_NI, der war sogar so bekloppt, mit mir nach Norge zu fahren:q 
Aber schööö wars#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich würde auch fahren,hab da aber was anderes gefunden.

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=24092008001mmt.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Die Kanone ist manchmal auch ganz praktisch,vor allem wenn wir das wie im Dez. machen mit den zwei Kuttern.

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=24092008xl4.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Und das müsste die Maschine sein.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Na, super!!! Und meinen neuen Bus nehmen wir dann als Fischkiste oder was....#d

Ihr seid ja größenwahnsinnig...:q


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, super!!! Und meinen neuen Bus nehmen wir dann als Fischkiste oder was....#d


Haste für das Ding auch noch nenn Dachgepäckträger und einen 24t Hänger#cDann funzt das:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, super!!! Und meinen neuen Bus nehmen wir dann als Fischkiste oder was....#d
> 
> Ihr seid ja größenwahnsinnig...:q



den bus wirste wohl oder übel verkaufen müssen denn die erste tankfüllung zahlst du :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> @ DIRK
> Du hast mich ja ganz schön reingelegt und ich fall auch noch drauf rein. War im ersten Moment doch verunsichert.;+;+
> Hier aber der Gegenbeweis#6#6
> Hab doch das leichte Plopp Geräusch im Hinterkopf.




Jahh, bei den etwas älteren Sorten ist das so... die haben nen Korken!
Ich hab hier nen 12 jährigen Glenfiddich rumstehen, den ich geschenkt bekommen hab. Irgendwie geht der nicht an mich!

Wie gesagt, der ist mir eben bissel zu torfig im Geschmack!

Ich stehe eher auf die cremig blumig fruchtigen Malts.:q

Der hier ist mein Favorit:


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, super!!! Und meinen neuen Bus nehmen wir dann als Fischkiste oder was....#d
> 
> Ihr seid ja größenwahnsinnig...:q



Ich hab da ne ganz schlechte Erinnerung an eine Fischkiste,das war Samstag.
|uhoh:
Und ja,nach Samstag kann man auch mal ne wirklich volle Fischkiste erwarten.


Gratulation zum High Ace #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, super!!! Und meinen neuen Bus nehmen wir dann als Fischkiste oder was....#d
> 
> Ihr seid ja größenwahnsinnig...:q



Glückwunsch zum Bus#h#h#h
Nix mit größenwahnsinnig, sondern völlig bekloppt.
War aber glaubich Vorbedingung für das MFT.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahh, bei den etwas älteren Sorten ist das so... die haben nen Korken!
> Ich hab hier nen 12 jährigen Glenfiddich rumstehen, den ich geschenkt bekommen hab. Irgendwie geht der nicht an mich!
> 
> Wie gesagt, der ist mir eben bissel zu torfig im Geschmack!
> ...


 
Hmmm, also ich steh´da ja mehr auf Meckstedter Doppelkorn vom ALDI, kostet 4,99 und macht die Rübe auch schön dicht...


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nettes Schiffchen Peter!#6

Ich geh grad mal essen, dann Kinder ins Bett bringen und danach komm ich schreiben...#h


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahh, bei den etwas älteren Sorten ist das so... die haben nen Korken!
> Ich hab hier nen 12 jährigen Glenfiddich rumstehen, den ich geschenkt bekommen hab. Irgendwie geht der nicht an mich!
> 
> Wie gesagt, der ist mir eben bissel zu torfig im Geschmack!
> ...


Schon sehr nett aber was haltet ihr von einem Islay?
 Lagavulin od. Laphroaig#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahh, bei den etwas älteren Sorten ist das so... die haben nen Korken!
> Ich hab hier nen 12 jährigen Glenfiddich rumstehen, den ich geschenkt bekommen hab. Irgendwie geht der nicht an mich!
> 
> Wie gesagt, der ist mir eben bissel zu torfig im Geschmack!
> ...



War ein 18jähriger.
Werde mir jetzt aber mal den Glenmorangie bestellen und heimlich im stillen Kämmerlein probieren.

#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> Schon sehr nett aber was haltet ihr von einem Islay?
> Lagavulin od. Laphroaig#c



Hatte mir einen Bowmore und Bruichladdich bestellt. Kann man zwar war gut genießen, ich hab aber ein kleines Problem mit dem Rauch.
Kann Dir nur einen Fliegenfischer/Fliegenbindekurs bei Goeddoek
empfehlen.
Die Fliegen werden schöner mit jedem Islay.


----------



## knutemann (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



jonas schrieb:


> Hatte mir einen Bowmore und Bruichladdich bestellt. Kann man zwar war gut genießen, ich hab aber ein kleines Problem mit dem Rauch.
> Kann Dir nur einen Fliegenfischer/Fliegenbindekurs bei Goeddoek
> empfehlen.
> Die Fliegen werden schöner mit jedem Islay.



Hatte ich schon als Zwischdurchkurzurlaubmitfamily mal eingeplant#6
Jetzt gefunden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86006&highlight=whisky+angeln

Sehr schade, dass bis jetzt nüscht daraus geworden ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> Schon sehr nett aber was haltet ihr von einem Islay?
> Lagavulin od. Laphroaig#c




Laphroaig find ich auch sehr lecker!
Ähnlich vom Geschmack wie ein Dun Bheagan.

Man schmeckt schön die Küste...





Verdammt, für Außenstehende hört sich das bestimmt nach Alkigesprächen an, was wir hier machen!|uhoh:


Also Kinners:

Wir genießen den Stoff nur und besaufen uns damit nicht!!!











Ok, manchmal trinkt man auch mal ein Glässchen mehr.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

hey leute nich das das hier ins vergessen gerät also mal schups .
ich meine jetzt nich die whisky vernichtungen sondern das eigendliche thema mft abschlußtour!
und seht langsam mal zu das ihr die überweisungen in griff bekommt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. September 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Moin @ all!#h
> 
> Mitte Dezember ist es wieder so weit.
> Wir, das Meeresangler Frühschnack Team (kurz MFT), feiern unsere alljährliche Kutterabschlußtour.
> ...







Andy hat Recht!

Ist schon recht im Monat und dafür sind doch noch recht Viele dabei, die nicht überwiesen haben...


Will Keinem auf den Schlips treten, nur nochmal erinnern!#h


----------



## celler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

ich hoffe du frischt die liste auch auf .meine kohle ist gestern schon bei dir gewesen laut meiner bank ;-)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> ich hoffe du frischt die liste auch auf .meine kohle ist gestern schon bei dir gewesen laut meiner bank ;-)



nu mal nich so wild mit den jungen pferden,lass ihn doch erstmal zur bank


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Und wieder sind ein paar Zahlungen eingegangen...#6

Bald simmer komplett!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wieder sind ein paar Zahlungen eingegangen...#6
> 
> Bald simmer komplett!!!:vik:



und schups


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallo Meeresgeile Boardies!#h

Wir haben mal wieder ein Plätzchen frei...|rolleyes


Wer also gern noch mitwill, schnell "Laut" geben.:m


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

wer ist denn abgesprungen?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> wer ist denn abgesprungen?



Mein "Kumpel" erst wollen sie alle mit und wenn es dann zum Zahlen oder so geht#d.

Also muss ich mich alleine auf den Weg machen:vik:


----------



## celler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

hmm,wo fährst denn genau lang?
findet sich doch bestimmt noch wer der mitkommt.
sind doch noch nicht alle autos voll...
wir sind zu dritt und fahren aus der nähe von celle los


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

so leute nu lasst mal hier kein streß aufkommen :m
tausch mal die namen dirksan ich bringe den jörgsen wieder mit .der hat vorige wocher erst bei mir angerufen ob wir wieder nach danske fahren.und er hat eben sofort zugesagt :m
geld haste denn nächste woche auffen konto 
greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> so leute nu lasst mal hier kein streß aufkommen :m
> tausch mal die namen dirksan ich bringe den jörgsen wieder mit .der hat vorige wocher erst bei mir angerufen ob wir wieder nach danske fahren.und er hat eben sofort zugesagt :m
> geld haste denn nächste woche auffen konto
> greez
> andy





Einwandfrei!!!#6

Schönen Gruss an den Jörg!:m

Dann werd ich mal die Namen tauschen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

und schups :m

nu seht mal langsam zu das wir inne schwarzen zahlen kommen :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  
Chris

edit: Geld ist da :vik: Überweisung geht gleich raus


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> da ich leider nicht weiß, wann ich zahlen kann, meld ich mich hiermit wieder ab, danke
> 
> Chris




hmm,es wäre richtig schade wenn du nicht mitkommst aber besser so als garnichts zu sagen.
hoffe du entscheidest dich noch um bzw kriegst kohle an laden...


ansonsten,wieviel pülätze sind denn jetzt frei?
nur der eiune von chris?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Chris
> 
> edit: Geld ist da :vik: Überweisung geht gleich raus



super chris ansonsten hätten wir das schon hinbekommen .du wärst sowieso dabei.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT PAPA andy0209 schrieb:


> super chris ansonsten hätten wir das schon hinbekommen .du wärst sowieso dabei.
> greez
> andy


 
na das hört man doch gern, auf Dich ist verlaß


----------



## celler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

na siehste woll....
dann ist ja alles gerettet ;-)


----------



## fishing seaman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin moin an alle Verrückten

war nich so ganz einfach mitten im Monat als Student aber...

DIE KOHLE IS UNTERWEGS

alles geritzt

mfG Martin


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Sehr schön!!!#6#6#6

Dann ist ja jetzt alles in trockenen Tüchern...:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, ist mein Geld noch nicht angekommen? Ich seh da garkein *MFT-Chris*, oder hast Du das etwa noch nicht eingetragen 

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, ist mein Geld noch nicht angekommen? Ich seh da garkein *MFT-Chris*, oder hast Du das etwa noch nicht eingetragen
> 
> Chris




*Done!!!*


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Danke, nu kann ich beruhigt weiterpacken


----------



## celler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

ist die kohle jetzt eigentlich schon von allen da?
einsendeschluss war doch der 30.09 ???


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Wollte das Ding mal wieder hoch schubsen!

Ist jetzt eigentlich von Allen die Kohle da?|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Mit schubs...|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit schubs...|kopfkrat



Ich auch Schubbs.......

|wavey:#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Meine ist überwiesen,die von Martin wohl auch.
Dirk war wohl lange nicht mehr bei der Bank.
Der muß ein recht dicken Geldbeutel haben.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Der muß ein recht dicken Geldbeutel haben.


 
Ich möchte wetten, der ist auf Malle....


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich möchte wetten, der ist auf Malle....




Hey ho,#h

melde mich zurück von Malle!:q
War aber gar net so schön da.
Gibt keinen einzigen Kudder!#d
Und immer nur Sangria süffeln ist auf Dauer auch eklig!|uhoh:|rolleyes


Nee Jungens, lasst mal. Ich fahr lieber mit euch nach Dänemark!
Da weiss man was man(n) hat.:q

Das Geld ist nu komplett da und wir können loslegen mit Planung, wer was mitbringt!
Nicht dass 19 Leute nur Brötchen und Wasser mitnehmen...

Nur noch 1 1/2 Monate!!!|jump:


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nicht dass 19 Leute nur Brötchen mitnehmen...
> 
> Nur noch 1 1/2 Monate!!!|jump:



Hai Dirksan,

Egal wie viel Brötchen wir mithaben... Der Bäckersfrau wird eh das WE vergoldet:q:q:q

Kannst ja mal Matzes Vorschlag in die Tat umsetzen und im ersten Beitrag festtackern, wer a: was mitbringt und b: was noch fehlt.

Also fang ich mal an.

Ich bringe mit:
mich
diverse Steaks und Würstchen;
diverse Grillsoßen;
Salz, Pfeffer, und anderen Gewürzkrempel
Holzkohle für mind. einen Abend bei voller Mann/Frau-Stärke
einen Grill (damit ich nicht wieder auf dem Schrottding hantieren muß) sowie Grillbesteck;
obligatorische Kiste Bier;
Single Malt;
ein Stück Butter und ein Stück Magarine;
keine Marmelade;
Gaskocher+ Geschirr für Kaffee/Tee/Bier/Grog-warmmachen am Strand;
zwei Pakete Eier (frische natürlich);
diverse Brotauflagen/aufstriche;
einmal Toastbrot und einmal Mischbrot;
Donnerkrepp;
Kleenexrollen;
Tausend Tempotaschentücher;
gute Laune;
Reservefeuerzeuge;
nochmal mich;
Großkampfpackung Linsensuppe mit Wuärst;

erst mal sehen, was sonst noch so kommt...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Dirksan,
> 
> Egal wie viel Brötchen wir mithaben... Der Bäckersfrau wird eh das WE vergoldet:q:q:q
> 
> ...





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Schatzebobbes!

Lass uns doch auch noch was mitbringen...


Ja, die Idee von Matze ist gut!
Doch erstmal soll Jeder mal hier reintackern, was er so mitbringen will. Sonst bin ich ja als am aktualisieren!|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Schatzebobbes!
> 
> ...



Ist ja nicht für zwanzig Leute, und auch mehr spaßig gedacht.#6
Ne, das sind so die grundlegenden Dinge. Da wir ein ganzer Haufen Leute sind, sollten nur Sachen aufgeschrieben werden, die eh gerne mal vergessen werden.
Grill, Grillkohle, Glopapier, Glühweinwärmer, Gemahlin, Getränke, Gewürze.... Fängt irgendwie alles mit G an..


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallo,
was soll das denn,machst mir grad nen Strich durch die Rechnung.


Ich werde noch versuchen ein Paar Pilker zu gießen.
Also wenn einer noch nen Spitzlopf in 30-140gr. mit einer vom Ihm(auch Dorsch) bevorzugten Farbe,lasst es mich wissen.

Zum grillen werde ich wohl noch Lammkronen von 3-4 Lämmern mitbringen.Die lege ich dann noch schön ein und werden dannauf dem Grill mit Honigsenf bestrichen.
Dann kommen noch Schrimps,ebenfalls mariniert,aber etwas schärfer.
Champignons 
Ebenfalls Kohle

Wenn wir den Freitag Abend auf Mefo fischen und erfolgreich sein sollten,kann ich auch noch meinen Räucherofen mitbringen.Soll ich?

Auf jeden Fall mich.!!!!!!!

Mefoklamotten

Pilkklamotten

Naturködersachen

Pilksachen

noch drei G´s mehr als Tom

und das ein oder andere was man noch so braucht


----------



## nemles (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Lammkronen hört sich ja mal schon legga an.
Und Räucherofen ist auch ne goile Idee.#6
Pilker? Gerne doch.


Und immer zwei mal mehr G`s wie Du #h


Wie jetzt, Angelsachen brauchen wir auch noch???:q

Dirk sammelt mal die Highlights zusammen und dann machen wir weiter.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
läuft ja schon alles wie geschmiert.
Hatte mit Dirk zusammen überlegt, ob man evtl. eine grobe Bedarfsliste einstellt (ähnlich wie bei Hochzeitsgeschenken).
Denn wenn 19 Einzellieferanten in Aktion treten, könnte es sein, dass Dirk sich 1-2 Tage freinehmen muss, um alles einzunorden.
Bei diversen Fressalien/Frühstückssachen/ Bier, alkfreie Getränke usw. wäre vielleicht ein Großeinkauf von Vorteil und wir machen dann ne Umlage.
Dirk wäre evtl. hierzu bereit (hat ne Art Metro in seiner Nähe).
Damit geht man auch eventuellen Vergesslichkeiten aus dem Weg.
Denn bei 19 Leuts kommt garantiert der "ach du Schexxe, hab ich ganz vergessen" Effekt. #q#q#q
Als erstes brauchen wir erstmal die Zusage, wer einen vernünftigen Grill mitbringt. Minimum sind wohl 3-4 ordentliche Grillgeräte (incl. Wendezangen).

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Da ich momentan noch flachliege, habe ich reichlich Zeit zum evtl. vorausplanen.


----------



## knutemann (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Wenn Dirk das machen würde:vik:ich seh das auch als sinnvoller an, wenn ein Sammeleinkauf getätigt wird und dann eben Umlage#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hallöle!#h

Schön, dass ihr schon so fleißig wart!#6

Das mit dem Sammeleinkauf mach ich auf jeden Fall.
So haben wir schonmal grundlegende Dinge dabei wie: Cola&Limo, Bier, Brot, Grillkohle usw.

Haben hier, wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat, so ne Art Metro in der Nähe. Da kann ich das Zeug relativ günstig holen und mittels unserm fahrbaren Untersatz auch gut transportieren...:vik:

So kann dann Jeder noch sein spezielles Leckerchen mitbringen und gut ist!

@Peter,

eingelegte Lammkronen hört sich schonmal verdammt gut an!
Nur den Senf auf dem Grill lass büdde bei mir weg!

Nen Grill bringen wir übrigens auch mit!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Na super, läuft ja wie geschmiert.
Ich stelle im Laufe des Tages mal eine Bedarfsliste, bezogen auf den Großeinkauf, ein.
Hier kann dann jeder überprüfen, ob wir elementare Dinge/Mengen übersehen/unterschätzt haben.
Grillgut besorgt jeder für sich, denn die Geschmäcker und der Appetitt sind ja bekanntlich sehr verschieden. 
Vielleicht kriegen wir ja noch einige Salatspender zusammen.
Ich würde je eine Schüssel Kartoffel- und Nudelsalat mitbringen.
Ketchup und Senf wird wohl beim Großeinkauf mitbesorgt. Alle weiteren Spezialsaucen kann wahrscheinlich jeder im eigenen Kühlschrank abgreifen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na super, läuft ja wie geschmiert.
> Ich stelle im Laufe des Tages mal eine Bedarfsliste, bezogen auf den Großeinkauf, ein.
> Hier kann dann jeder überprüfen, ob wir elementare Dinge/Mengen übersehen/unterschätzt haben.
> Grillgut besorgt jeder für sich, denn die Geschmäcker und der Appetitt sind ja bekanntlich sehr verschieden.
> ...




Liz und ich sind ja Freitag schon sehr früh da...:q
Wenn ich dann bis Mittag Blinkerwerfend im Wasser gestanden hab, dann brauch ich eh ne Aufwärmung.
Also mach ich dann nen gaaanz frischen Kartoffelsalat aus unsern eigenen Kartoffeln, Gurken und Zwiebeln!

Der passt perfekt zu Grillgut und auch wunderbar zu Krustenbraten...

Leute, ihr seht, mein Bauch kommt nicht von ungefähr!|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Liz und ich sind ja Freitag schon sehr früh da...:q
> Wenn ich dann bis Mittag Blinkerwerfend im Wasser gestanden hab, dann brauch ich eh ne Aufwärmung.
> Also mach ich dann nen gaaanz frischen Kartoffelsalat aus unsern eigenen Kartoffeln, Gurken und Zwiebeln!
> 
> ...



Dann bring ich die fertigen Zutaten für den Nudelsalat mit und wir basteln ihn dann frisch zusammen.

@Dirk 
aber bitte nicht die unterkühlten Teile im noch warmen Kartoffelsalat aufwärmen


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dann bring ich die fertigen Zutaten für den Nudelsalat mit und wir basteln ihn dann frisch zusammen.
> 
> #6
> 
> ...




Die unterkühlten Teile (auch Finger genannt) werden beim Schälen der Erdäpfel wieder aufgewärmt...
Alles Andere wird bei mir eigentlich nicht kalt, bin heissblütig!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> hab hier mal ne Word Datei angehängt. Ist ne erste Bedarfsliste.
> In die Kästchen könnt Ihr Eure Meinung über die Anzahl eingeben.
> Am Ende ist ne Tabelle für noch vergessene Sachen.
> ...





Feinsten Ralf!#v
Werd die Liste heut Abend mal bearbeiten...



Nur, wer bei meinen Braten Senf dabei isst, der muss sich anschließend umbenennen, in *MFT-Banause*!!!|gr:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Feinsten Ralf!#v
> Werd die Liste heut Abend mal bearbeiten...
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommste denn auf sowas, ich find da nichts mit Bezug auf Deinen Braten.
schnell geändert.....und wech

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn auf sowas, Senf ist für den Krautsalat und die Brötchen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h




Pfui Deibel!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Mal ne Frage an alle Mitfahrer: *Hat vielleicht Einer von euch nen großen Römertopf?*

Sonst hol ich mir nämlich noch nen Zweiten!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@ Dirk,
kannste mal spaßeshalber irgendwo was in ein Kästchen eintragen.
Mich würde interessieren, ob, wo und wie die Änderung gespeichert wird,

#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle Mitfahrer: *Hat vielleicht Einer von euch nen großen Römertopf?*
> 
> Sonst hol ich mir nämlich noch nen Zweiten!



Nur in normaler Größe.

Wie sieht es denn mit Bratfolie aus, darin wird es auch sehr zart, aber gleichzeitig auch kross (ansonsten letzte halbe Stunde in aufgeschnittener Folie.
Gibt es ja auch in Übergröße.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nur in normaler Größe.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Bratfolie aus, darin wird es auch sehr zart, aber gleichzeitig auch kross (ansonsten letzte halbe Stunde in aufgeschnittener Folie.
> Gibt es ja auch in Übergröße.
> ...




Nee, ich hasse die shize Folie!
Darin kannst du es abhaken, wenn du mit 80°C garen willst.#d


Hab mir eben noch nen großen Topf bestellt!:q
Vergess also mein Geschwätz von vorhin.


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

also ich würde nudel und kartoffel salat machen wenn dann noch irgend was fehlt sagt einfach bescheid....


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> also ich würde nudel und kartoffel salat machen wenn dann noch irgend was fehlt sagt einfach bescheid....



Selbst machen, oder nen fertig Eimer kaufen???

Weil die Fertigpampe ist :v!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> also ich würde nudel und kartoffel salat machen wenn dann noch irgend was fehlt sagt einfach bescheid....




Hallo Matze,

geh mal ein paar Postings zurück. Da ist ein Beitrag von mir, mit einer Word Datei als Anhang.
Da ist ein grober Ablauf der ganzen Kauf und Mitbringgeschichte.
Erstmal rauskriegen was wir alles brauchen, dann wird gekauft und gesponsort.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, ich hasse die shize Folie!
> Darin kannst du es abhaken, wenn du mit 80°C garen willst.#d
> 
> 
> ...




Sach doch gleich, dass Du Niedrigtemperaturgaren zelebrieren willst.
Mit mir kann man doch schwätze......
Geht natürlich mit Folie überhaupt nicht....#6#6#6

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Sach doch gleich, dass Du Niedrigtemperaturgaren zelebrieren willst.
> Mit mir kann man doch schwätze......
> Geht natürlich mit Folie überhaupt nicht....#6#6#6
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h





Zum Einen das, zum Anderen ist's mit der Folie immer schnell ne furchtbare Sauerei. Wegen dem Bratensaft!

Meine Mom war auch lange von "ihrer" Folie überzeugt, während ich eigentlich schon immer den Römer bevorzugt habe.
Da kannst du nämlich noch wunderbar Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln neben bzw. unter das Fleisch packen.

Na ja, wirste ja in Danske sehen!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Zum Einen das, zum Anderen ist's mit der Folie immer schnell ne furchtbare Sauerei. Wegen dem Bratensaft!
> 
> Meine Mom war auch lange von "ihrer" Folie überzeugt, während ich eigentlich schon immer den Römer bevorzugt habe.
> Da kannst du nämlich noch wunderbar Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln neben bzw. unter das Fleisch packen.
> ...



Ich benutze dafür meistens gußeiserne Töpfe und mache auch solche Sachen mit Geflügel, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln und Pilzen.
Mit Niedrigtemperatur und Bratenstücken hab ich es noch nicht versucht.
Folie hab ich des öfteren für Gänse und Entenkeulen benutzt.

#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich benutze dafür meistens gußeiserne Töpfe und mache auch solche Sachen mit Geflügel, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln und Pilzen.
> Mit Niedrigtemperatur und Bratenstücken hab ich es noch nicht versucht.
> Folie hab ich des öfteren für Gänse und Entenkeulen benutzt.
> 
> #h#h#h





Bei Bratenstücken (Wild bzw. Rind) nehm ich auch immer einen Edelstahlbräter. Weil hier das Fleisch ja vor dem Garprozess scharf angebraten wird.

Bei Allem, was nachher ne Knusperkruste (Haut) haben soll, nehm ich nur noch den Römer. Erst mit Deckel garen [pro Kilo gut eine bis 1 1/2 Stunde(n)], dann Deckel ab und mit Grill und 180-200°C nochmal solange bis knusprig!:q

Wenn's nicht so ätzende Arbeitszeiten wären, dann hätte ich Koch gelernt!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bei Bratenstücken (Wild bzw. Rind) nehm ich auch immer einen Edelstahlbräter. Weil hier das Fleisch ja vor dem Garprozess scharf angebraten wird.
> 
> Bei Allem, was nachher ne Knusperkruste (Haut) haben soll, nehm ich nur noch den Römer. Erst mit Deckel garen [pro Kilo gut eine bis 1 1/2 Stunde(n)], dann Deckel ab und mit Grill und 180-200°C nochmal solange bis knusprig!:q
> 
> Wenn's nicht so ätzende Arbeitszeiten wären, dann hätte ich Koch gelernt!



Der Verdienst dürfte in Deinem jetzigen Job auch attraktiver sein...

#h#h#h#h

Haste mal ein Kreuzchen in der Liste gemacht und versucht abzuspeichern...


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Der Verdienst dürfte in Deinem jetzigen Job auch attraktiver sein...
> 
> _* Etwas!!!*_
> 
> ...




Nee, mach ich nachher zu Hause.
Aber sollte doch eigentlich funzen... Word is Word!|supergri


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

hmm,na toll,ist ja schon vergeben.
kann selber der liste nichts mehr beifügen,warten wir mal auf andere antworten und dann würd ich sagen,freiwillige vor...
liste auf seite eins setzten,jeder der sich freiwillig für irgend etwas entsche4idet schreibt dem dirk oder ralf(mir ganz egal)das was er mitbringen würde und einer von euch beiden aktualisiert die liste dann immer...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,na toll,ist ja schon vergeben.
> kann selber der liste nichts mehr beifügen,warten wir mal auf andere antworten und dann würd ich sagen,freiwillige vor...
> liste auf seite eins setzten,jeder der sich freiwillig für irgend etwas entsche4idet schreibt dem dirk oder ralf(mir ganz egal)das was er mitbringen würde und einer von euch beiden aktualisiert die liste dann immer...




Matze, bei der Liste geht es noch garnicht darum, wer was mitbringt.
Erstmal wollen wir feststellen was überhaupt gebraucht wird.
Dann wird es einen Großeinkauf (Dirk) geben und die restlichen Sachen werden aufgeteilt...
Jeder Mitfahrer kann in den Kästchen seine Vorstellung über die Menge eintragen und anschließend ziehen wir den Mittelwert und kaufen ein.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nabend erst mal #h#h#h

Mensch, das wird ja hier generalstabsmäßig durchgeplant.Ihr macht das super #6
Mit dem Großeinkauf und anschließender Umlage ist eine gute Idee. Bin begeistert.

In die Liste kann ich eintragen, aber nur lokal abspeichern.
Da muß ne andere Lösung her.


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

erste zaghafte Anerkungen zur Liste:

10 Fl Mineralwasser 1,5L ist eindeutig zu wenig, ist ja nicht mal eine für jeden. Also Freitag bis Sonntag brauche ich alleine ein Sixpack.

MALT FEHLT!!!:r


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Nabend erst mal #h#h#h
> 
> Mensch, das wird ja hier generalstabsmäßig durchgeplant.Ihr macht das super #6
> Mit dem Großeinkauf und anschließender Umlage ist eine gute Idee. Bin begeistert.
> ...




Moin Tom#h#h#h#h

Bleibt die Änderung denn in der Originalliste stehen......
Dann müsste ich häufiger mal abspeichern, bin ja oft online.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

#h





nemles schrieb:


> erste zaghafte Anerkungen zur Liste:
> 
> 10 Fl Mineralwasser 1,5L ist eindeutig zu wenig, ist ja nicht mal eine für jeden. Also Freitag bis Sonntag brauche ich alleine ein Sixpack.
> 
> MALT FEHLT!!!:r



Wer lesen kann ist unheimlich im Vorteil..
Schnappes sollte jeder seinem individuellen Geschmack angepasst mitbringen.
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tom#h#h#h#h
> 
> Bleibt die Änderung denn in der Originalliste stehen......
> Dann müsste ich häufiger mal abspeichern, bin ja oft online.



Nein. Beim Klicken auf das Dokument wird ein Download gestartet und eine Kopie lokal abgelegt.
Müßte man mal Honey oder einen Mod fragen, wie man so etwas lösen kann, das alle da was reinschreiben können.



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist unheimlich im Vorteil..
> Schnappes sollte jeder seinem individuellen Geschmack angepasst mitbringen.
> #h#h#h#h#h



Malt ist kein Schaps!!!:q


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

jo,alles klar...
hab zwar kein plan wie das jetzt funzt aber irgend wann habt ihr es schon raus ;-)
dann werd ich meine werte angeben...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Nein. Beim Klicken auf das Dokument wird ein Download gestartet und eine Kopie lokal abgelegt.
> Müßte man mal Honey oder einen Mod fragen, wie man so etwas lösen kann, das alle da was reinschreiben können.
> 
> 
> ...



Wert gleich mal ne Mail an Honey schreiben....
Entschuldigung für die Malt Beleidigung....#q#q

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

er oder anregungen


----------



## nemles (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> er oder anregungen



Das möchte ich lieber nicht sehen, wie Du Erregungen verschickst.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Das möchte ich lieber nicht sehen, wie Du Erregungen verschickst.:q



Ich für Deine Anregungen,...... Kati für Deine Erregungen.....

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich für Deine Anregungen,...... Kati für Deine Erregungen.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 

ne das ja langweilig,kenn ich doch schon alles.
ich schick dir mal erregung und kati die anregung das ich dir die erregung schick|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Euer Einsatz in allen Ehren, aber ich bring die Sachen die ich brauche selber mit #6 

Meiner Meinung nach, macht zuviel Planung den Spaß zunichte, ich wollt' mit euch feiern und vor allem Angeln und keinen Familienurlaub machen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Euer Einsatz in allen Ehren, aber ich bring die Sachen die ich brauche selber mit #6
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, macht zuviel Planung den Spaß zunichte, ich wollt' mit euch feiern und vor allem Angeln und keinen Familienurlaub machen
> 
> Gruß Chris



Genau aus den Gründen wollen wir es ja machen, damit nicht jeder für sich alles mitschleppen muss.
Fleisch und Schnaps ist zu individuell, daher in Eigenregie.
Es werden doch wahrscheinlich auch Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet. Das ganze Angel-Gerödel muss dann auch noch mit. Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nicht viel Platz für Getränkekisten, Kühltaschen, Holzkohle usw.
Frühstückssachen von 19 verschiedenen Leuten auf 1(oder 2) Kühlschränke verteilt. Da musste schon mit Aufklebern arbeiten..
Könnte man zur Not natürlich auch im Auto lassen.

Wat is denn der Unterschied zwischen einer 19 köpfigen Familie und dem MFT mit 19 Personen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wat is denn der Unterschied zwischen einer 19 köpfigen Familie und dem MFT mit 19 Personen.


 
:::war ja klar, das ich wieder falsch verstanden werde:::: also edit

Ich Teil auch gerne was ich mitbringe, aber darauf hab ich keine Lust, meine Meinung.


----------



## Liz261280 (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Jetzt mal keinen Zoff hier, Chris bringt sich sein Zeugs selbst mit und der Rest der Truppe machts so wie geplant :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keinen Zoff hier, Chris bringt sich sein Zeugs selbst mit und der Rest der Truppe machts so wie geplant :m


 
ganz genau und Entschuldigung nochmal wenn ich meine Meinung äußere, kommt nicht mehr vor |rolleyes Versprochen


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin! 

Ist doch ganz einfach, wer den Gemeinschaftseinkauf nicht will, der soll das hier sagen und gut ist. Dann soll(en) derjenige bzw. diejenigen sich halt ihren Kram selbst mitbringen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Sorry wenn man sich von meinem Ton auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, ich wollt nur meine Meinung äußern, ich wollte auch nichts schlecht machen oder jmd. angreifen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ganz genau und Entschuldigung nochmal wenn ich meine Meinung äußere, kommt nicht mehr vor |rolleyes Versprochen



Wäre auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man seine Meinung nicht äußern würde.
Mal ganz locker bleiben. 
Ich kenne bisher keine/n persönlich, glaube aber zu wissen, dass eine nicht geringe Menge an Getränkekisten und Verpflegung mitgenommen werden sollte (nicht nur Alkohol).
Die Liste ist übrigens von mir entworfen und dann von Dirk begutachtet worden und der kennt ja wohl alle aus dem Team.

Übrigens:
Spätestens am 28.Nov kenne ich aber 4 Leutchen persönlich, unter anderem auch Dich......
Freu mich schon drauf.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Sorry wenn man sich von meinem Ton auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, ich wollt nur meine Meinung äußern, ich wollte auch nichts schlecht machen oder jmd. angreifen



Ist ja nu per Telefonjoker geklärt!
Hast ja irgendwo auch Recht.

Nur war's halt das Dingen, wie Ralf schon gesagt hat, gings um Grundsatzdinge wie : Bier, Cola, Grillkohle, Butter etc.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist ja nu per Telefonjoker geklärt!
> Hast ja irgendwo auch Recht.
> 
> Nur war's halt das Dingen, wie Ralf schon gesagt hat, gings um Grundsatzdinge wie : Bier, Cola, Grillkohle, Butter etc.




Jedes Dingen hat zwei Seiten und es geht ja nicht darum dass man jemandem sein Recht abspricht.
Deshalb ist ja auch noch genügend Zeit, um das alles zu klären.
MFT könnte ja auch MEINUNGS-FREIHEIT-TEAM heißen..
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Und so wollen wir es ja auch halten.......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wäre auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn man seine Meinung nicht äußern würde.
> Mal ganz locker bleiben.
> 
> ganz genau, locker bleiben, ist nun mal meine Art meine Meinung so zu sagen wie und wann es mir passt
> ...


 
Wat meinst Du wie es mir geht, aber bitte nicht :c wenn ich sag was ich denk', wir sind doch eigentlich alle Erwachsen genug 



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> MFT könnte ja auch MEINUNGS-FREIHEIT-TEAM heißen..
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Und so wollen wir es ja auch halten.......


 
Hast Du was gegen meinen Namensvorschlag  *MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam* bleibt *MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam :vik: :vik: :vik:*

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wat meinst Du wie es mir geht, aber bitte nicht :c wenn ich sag was ich denk', wir sind doch eigentlich alle Erwachsen genug
> So soll es sein, solange Du mich nicht auf mein Gewicht, mein Essverhhalten, meinen Körpergeruch, mein Trinkverhhalten, meine Intelligenz und meine Fangerfolge ansprichst..
> 
> Hast Du was gegen meinen Namensvorschlag  *MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam* bleibt *MeeresanglerFrühschnackTeam :vik: :vik: :vik:*
> ...


Na gut, will mal nicht so sein heute.....#6#6#6
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

und schnitt.
es ist doch jetzt geklärt,finde es in ordnung das er seine meinung gesagt hatte,sollte es noch andere geben die es genauso hand haben wollen,bitte einfach n ur äussern und gut.
man muss ja planen können,deswegen sollten die anderen die das genauso wie chris hand haben wollen sich jetzt hier melden...
euch reisst keiner den kopf ab,besser aber so als ob wenn es dann in dansk streit ums essen gibt.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin,

wie lautet eigentlich die Adresse der Häuser/Haus?
Ich frag das,da ich wahrscheinlich erst am Freitag Nachmittag kommen kann,da ich nicht den Freitag frei machen kann.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie lautet eigentlich die Adresse der Häuser/Haus?
> Ich frag das,da ich wahrscheinlich erst am Freitag Nachmittag kommen kann,da ich nicht den Freitag frei machen kann.



Moin Peter,

hat Andy in's MFT-Forum, Theme danske gestellt.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (8. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Dann auch mal für mich, gern auch per PN, da ich in das MFT-Forum nicht reinkomme:cIch muss ja schließlich Kati und Matze nicht irgendwo nach Danske kutschieren, sondern wir wollen schon am rechten Fleck ankommen:q


----------



## knutemann (8. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@Ralf
Danke gesagt#6


----------



## celler (9. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> Dann auch mal für mich, gern auch per PN, da ich in das MFT-Forum nicht reinkomme:cIch muss ja schließlich Kati und Matze nicht irgendwo nach Danske kutschieren, sondern wir wollen schon am rechten Fleck ankommen:q


 

richtig.
du hast noch vergessen zu schreiben das wir auch fische fangen wollen an dem richtigen fleck ;-)


----------



## nemles (9. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> richtig.
> du hast noch vergessen zu schreiben das wir auch fische fangen wollen an dem richtigen fleck ;-)



Das sind ja drei Wünsche in einem.



Na für Euch gibst doch....Kinderüberraschungseier.#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich schubs mal, ist ja nicht mehr lange hin...*freu*#6


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort. werde für die tour wattis besorgen. wer also welche haben möchte, bitte melden!

mft chris: 100 stück
djoerni: 100 stück


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Moin!

Ich hätt gern 50 Stck!


----------



## nemles (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Würde auch gerne hundert abgreifen wollen|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nabend Andy, Nabend Tom,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

nabend ralf...

also ich hätt gern 50 stk


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> nabend ralf...
> 
> also ich hätt gern 50 stk




Nabend Matze......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend Matze......
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



sag mal ralf,ist olli hier auch unterwegs im board?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal ralf,ist olli hier auch unterwegs im board?



Ne, der weiß garnicht wie man ins Internet kommt. 
Macht alles seine Frau.
Als Selbständiger ist er meistens bis spät abends unterwegs.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Nabend zusammen,

so, nu muss es langsam mit der Versorgungsplanung losgehen.

Olli und Ich machen mal den Anfang und werden mitbringen:

-1 Schüssel selbstgemachter Nudelsalat
-selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter
-5 Fladenbrote
-5 Sesamringe
-100 Aufbackbrötchen
-3 Baguette
===============================================
Jeder kann mitbringen, was ihm noch so einfällt um den Grillabend und 2x Frühstück zu gestalten(Grillgut bringt jeder individuell mit).

Tom und Dirk bringen noch je einen Grill mit.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob wir einen dritten Grill brauchen.
Dirk macht einen Kartoffelsalat vor Ort....

Hier noch ein paar AnregungenSind nur Vorschläge)
Ketchup, Senf, Grillsaucen, Honig, 40 Eier, Milch, Glühwein (15 Liter)oder mehr?, Glühweingewürz, Kerzen, Tomaten, Paprika, Streukäse (Grillsachen überbacken), selbstgemachte Salate, Krautsalat, Nutella, Schinken, Toastbrot, gek.Schinken, Fleischsalat oder ähnliches, Butter, Handwaschseife (Spender flüssig), Knabbersachen und Sachen die Euch noch einfallen.

Bitte per PN an mich, werde versuchen, die Liste immer schnellstmöglich zu aktualisieren. Also bitte noch nicht einkaufen, sondern bitte warten bis die Liste komplettiert ist.
Ansonsten haben wir alles doppelt und dreifach.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

PN ist raus#6

Nur zur Info: Sollte jemand Interesse an gefrorenen Tobi´s haben, bitte PN an mich, ich würde dann welche besorgen... Kurs wäre €2,- je 10er Dose! Ich denke mal, ich werde mich auf´m Kutter wohl überwiegend mit Naturködern beschäftigen...

Verdammt, ich muss noch Vorfächer basteln...


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Brassenerdrossler,

Hab Interesse, PN bekommst Du morgen, ist mir heute zu spät #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moinsen!

Da wir ja schon am 12ten Dezember um spätestens 00.30Uhr losturnen, gegen 06.00Uhr den ollen Chris einladen, können wir auch wunderbar zu Geschäftsbeginn in Flensburg die Watties holen!

Gebt mir also bitte mal eure gewünschte Menge durch.
Ich hol die dann für euch ab!
Kosten glaube 20 Cent das Stück. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch noch Mengenrabatt?:q


----------



## celler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

würdest trotz unserer  ignor phase auch mir wattis mitbringen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> würdest trotz unserer  ignor phase auch mir wattis mitbringen?




Schon!

Du musst halt nur sagen, wieviele!!!


----------



## celler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

na dann hätt ich gern 50 stück...
wenn die alle sind muss ich mich um meine freundin kümmern ;-)

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Da wir ja schon am 12ten Dezember um spätestens 00.30Uhr losturnen, gegen 06.00Uhr den ollen Chris einladen, können wir auch wunderbar zu Geschäftsbeginn in Flensburg die Watties holen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

ich hätte gerne 100 Wattis.

Ralf
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nemles (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> na dann hätt ich gern 50 stück...
> wenn die alle sind muss ich mich um meine freundin kümmern ;-)



Und von der kriegste dann neue Wattis???|kopfkrat

Sind ja rauhe Sitten bei Euch.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Hier mal die Liste der ersten Rückmeldungen.
=================================
Ralf und Olli
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter
-100 Aufbackbrötchen
-3 Baguette
-5 Fladenbrote
-5 Sesamringe

knutemann
-Seranoschinken
-Haushaltspapier
-Klopapier
-Teelichter

Carsten/Brassenwürger 1 Schwenkgrill
-40 Eier
-Knabbersachen
-Aufschnitt (Käse und Wurst)

Celler
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-3x Butter
-3x Käseaufscnitt
-3x Salamiaufschnitt
-4 Kräuterbaguettes

Nemles Grill, Kohle, Gabeln und Zangen.
-Ketchup
-Senf
-Grillsaucen verschiedene/ausreichende Sorten
-Mozzarella Salat
-Kräuterbutter mit und ohne Knobi
-Kerzen für drinnen und draußen
-diverse Knabbersachen

djoerni
-12 Liter Glühwein
-gemischter Salat


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

könnte auch anstatt dem nudel ein kartoffelsalat mitbringen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



celler schrieb:


> könnte auch anstatt dem nudel ein kartoffelsalat mitbringen...



Hallo Matze,

ist schon in Ordnung so. Dirk wollte noch nen Kartoffelsalat machen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

juti...
dann haben wir das ja auch geklärt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Moin Ralf!

Ich wenn Du eigentlich keine Zeit hast, ab morgen 1600 sind wir in Bremen unterwegs.
Nur für den Fall der Fälle und die spontane Bauernbratwurst zwischendurch


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Ralf!
> 
> Ich wenn Du eigentlich keine Zeit hast, ab morgen 1600 sind wir in Bremen unterwegs.
> Nur für den Fall der Fälle und die spontane Bauernbratwurst zwischendurch




Hallo Kai,

würde gern die Bauernbratwurst genießen, aber ich arbeite bis 16:00 Uhr und muss dann fix nach Hause, weil eine Goldene Hochzeit, vom Nachbarn, ansteht.
Sonntag muss ich um 07:00 Uhr schon wieder loslegen.|uhoh:|uhoh:

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

bringe dann glühwein und nen gemischten salat mit. werde aber wohl erst gegen 22.00 uhr freitag aufschlagen.
@dirk
kannst du mir montag die komplette menge der wattis rübersimsen? bestelle die dann und versuche noch ein bißchen zu handeln. vielleicht lässt er sich ja noch auf was ein. habe da so nen hintergedanken... komme vor mittwoch wohl nicht mehr ins board.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> bringe dann glühwein und nen gemischten salat mit. werde aber wohl erst gegen 22.00 uhr freitag aufschlagen.
> @dirk
> kannst du mir montag die komplette menge der wattis rübersimsen? bestelle die dann und versuche noch ein bißchen zu handeln. vielleicht lässt er sich ja noch auf was ein. habe da so nen hintergedanken... komme vor mittwoch wohl nicht mehr ins board.




Hallo djoerni,

kurze Frage zur weiteren Planung: wieviel Glühwein möchtest Du mitbringen...

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

dachte so an einen karton.


----------



## knutemann (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Bringt schon einer Geschirrhandtücher mit|kopfkrat
Ansonsten: Auf mein Kappe#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

*Hallo Leute,

wir haben mal wieder noch einen Platz frei...:q

Unser oller Andy kann leider aus Motorplatzergründen nicht mitfahren.

Wer hat kurzentschlossen Zeit und Lust auf ein Meeresanglerwochenende in Dänemark?

Es fahren ein ganzen Haufen meeresverrückte Boardies mit, Essen und Trinken gibt es vom Feinsten und Fisch kommt höchstwahrscheinlich auch bissel was raus.

Bei Interesse bitte erste Seite lesen und dann bei mir per PN melden!:m*


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dirk
> kannst du mir montag die komplette menge der wattis rübersimsen? bestelle die dann und versuche noch ein bißchen zu handeln. vielleicht lässt er sich ja noch auf was ein. habe da so nen hintergedanken... komme vor mittwoch wohl nicht mehr ins board.




Hej!#h

Gib mir doch mal büdde die Nr. vom dem guten Mann!

Ich denke mal, dass wir schon so auf 600 Würmchen kommen...


----------



## djoerni (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

bringe zwei kisten mit


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> dachte so an einen karton.





djoerni schrieb:


> bringe zwei kisten mit



Wenn Du so weiter steigerst...Ohauahauaha...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



knutemann schrieb:


> Bringt schon einer Geschirrhandtücher mit|kopfkrat
> Ansonsten: Auf mein Kappe#6




Moinsen Wolfgang#h,

ich hab Mist gesabbelt!

Meine Frau sagt grad, dass wir doch Bettwäsche und Handtücher selbst mitbringen müssen...#t#t#t

Jetzt wo sie's sagt, da war nämlich letztes Jahr irgendwas mit Einem, der sein Portemonnaie beim Bettenbeziehen da mit drunter geschafft hat!

|sagnix|peinlich|sagnix


Also: Bettwäsche und Handtücher bitte selbst mitbringen!!!

Und Geschirrtücher sind natürlich gern gesehen!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> dachte so an einen karton.




Hallo djoerni,

bring mich bitte nicht zum Wahnsinn...........,

aber es gibt viele Kartongrößen. 1 Karton kann 1 Liter, aber auch eine ganze Palette, mit 10 Litern sein...
Darauf erstmal ein Weizen.........

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> bringe zwei kisten mit




Wie jetzt, Wattis oder Glühwein........

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

zwei kisten glühwein a 6 flaschen. macht 12 liter. wattis holen dirk, liz und chris morgens ab. muss die nur noch bestellen. geschirrhandtücher hab ich nicht.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



djoerni schrieb:


> zwei kisten glühwein a 6 flaschen. macht 12 liter. wattis holen dirk, liz und chris morgens ab. muss die nur noch bestellen. geschirrhandtücher hab ich nicht.




Supi djoerni,

dann ist alles Klaro.
Geschirrhandtücher bring ich noch mit......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir haben mal wieder noch einen Platz frei...:q
> 
> ...




Schubs...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

@ Dirk

ist ein Geschirrspüler im Haus.........

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> ist ein Geschirrspüler im Haus.........
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Und heißt Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Und heißt Ralf




Jahhh, ich glaube der hiess wirklich Ralf!



|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir haben mal wieder noch einen Platz frei...:q
> 
> ...




Nochmal schubs....


----------



## nemles (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir haben mal wieder noch einen Platz frei...:q
> 
> ...



So, mal kurz zum Verständnis:

Letztes Jahr bin ich auch als "Späteinsteiger" zwei Tage vorm Termin mit eingestiegen. Ich kannte keinen dieser Herrschaften. Und ich muß sagen #6

Ich hatte keine Ahnung, was mich erwartet, aber ich habe es nicht bereut.

Mit den meißten dieser Truppe bin ich seid dem verfeind...ähm befreundet und wir hatten schon echt goile Veranstaltungen  seit dem miteinander.

Also... gebt Euch einen Schups#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahhh, ich glaube der hiess wirklich Ralf!
> 
> 
> 
> |muahah:



|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

und wohin mit dem Tab......

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*

Ich hab da ne Idee


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jahhh, ich glaube der hiess wirklich Ralf!
> 
> 
> 
> |muahah:




und war nebenbei noch einer der größten Krustenbratenkritiker..


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Idee




Den kriegen wir schon irgendwie rein...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Hab den Threadnamen geändert und oben festgenagelt, 
so als kleine Stütze Eures Lieblings Mods


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und war nebenbei noch einer der größten Krustenbratenkritiker..





Na, da bin ich ja mal auf das Urteil gespannt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab den Threadnamen geändert und oben festgenagelt,
> so als kleine Stütze Eures Lieblings Mods




Hey, das "Lieblings" war eben noch nicht da...|rolleyes


Danke Lieblingsmod!!!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Idee




Na, dann mach dir mal Gedanken woher der Klarspüler kommen soll.....

#c#c#c#c#c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Ralf, Du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na, dann mach dir mal Gedanken woher der Klarspüler kommen soll.....
> 
> #c#c#c#c#c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Oh oh!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab den Threadnamen geändert und oben festgenagelt,
> so als kleine Stütze Eures Lieblings Mods



Warum ist vorm Mod-Zimmer ein Zebrastreifen.....

...damit die Schleimer nicht von den Fahrradfahrern überfahren werden.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Beliebt sind ja auch die Zehenatmer......


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Buhuhu Du bist ja so gemein, jetzt war die Woche mit der Supernanny völlig umsonst...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Buhuhu Du bist ja so gemein, jetzt war die Woche mit der Supernanny völlig umsonst...




macht nichts, komm mit nach Danske und Du brauchst nie wieder ne Super Nanny......


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Nö ich fahr zu Mutti nach Hamburg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö ich fahr zu Mutti nach Hamburg



Als Mod haste doch ne Fürsorge und Aufsichtspflicht......
Kannste vielleicht als Dienstaufsichtsreise verbuchen..
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

HH ist doch ne Dienstreise! Muss doch mal nachsehen ob 
sich der Boardeigene Zanderbestand gut entwickelt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö ich fahr zu Mutti nach Hamburg




Bring sie doch einfach mit............

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Die Zander?!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Zander?!



Ja Logo, was hast Du denn gedacht,,,,,

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Mal eben in den Vordergrund....

Hier mal die Liste der ersten Rückmeldungen.
=================================
Ralf und Olli
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter
-100 Aufbackbrötchen
-3 Baguette
-5 Fladenbrote
-5 Sesamringe

knutemann
-Seranoschinken
-Haushaltspapier
-Klopapier
-Teelichter

Carsten/Brassenwürger 1 Schwenkgrill
-40 Eier
-Knabbersachen
-Aufschnitt (Käse und Wurst)

Celler
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-3x Butter
-3x Käseaufscnitt
-3x Salamiaufschnitt
-4 Kräuterbaguettes

Nemles Grill, Kohle, Gabeln und Zangen.
-Ketchup
-Senf
-Grillsaucen verschiedene/ausreichende Sorten
-Mozzarella Salat
-Kräuterbutter mit und ohne Knobi
-Kerzen für drinnen und draußen
-diverse Knabbersachen

djoerni
-12 Liter Glühwein
-gemischter Salat

MFT-Sutje
-Lammkrone
-Champignons
-Honigsenf
-Räucherofen
-Zitronen
-weißer Pfeffer
-Salz
-Zucker
-große rote Fischkisten

Schwarzangler69
-Tzatziki
-Krautsalat
-diverse Kleinigkeiten


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

werde mir auch noch ein paar kleinigkeiten einfallen lassen. saucen etc...


----------



## nemles (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Mhmmmm Ich fahr bei Djörni vorbei, staub den Glühwein ab, dann geht es weiter zu Sutje, dort fresse ich mich voll. Danach gehts weiter nach Danske:m


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

dat kannste aber ganz gepflegt vergessen! es sei denn du nimmst mich wenn du schon bei mir bist, mit. dann brauch ich nicht fahren:g


----------



## nemles (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Ähm...|kopfkrat nö, das wäre ja ne Tour durch halb Deutschland|uhoh:

Dann hole ich mir den Glührum doch lieber erst in DK ab|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Komm vorbei,hab noch bis 16°° Zeit,dann kommt meine Lüdde wieder.
Bring die Zanderpeitsche mit.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Und nochmals...

!!!!!! Bettwäsche und Handtücher mitbrngen!!!!!!!


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Ähmm... mal was anderes...:q

Braucht jemand noch eine Styroporbox? Hätte noch die oder andere #h


----------



## djoerni (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

bringe noch ein kilo hackepeter mit.


----------



## nemles (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



djoerni schrieb:


> bringe noch ein kilo hackepeter mit.



Und ich pack noch nen Sack Zwiebeln mit dazu.


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmm... mal was anderes...:q
> 
> Braucht jemand noch eine Styroporbox? Hätte noch die oder andere #h




wie gross sind die???


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.ten - 14.ten Dezember 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir haben mal wieder noch einen Platz frei...:q
> 
> ...




Moinsen!!!#h

Es sind noch vier Tage bis Freitag.

Findet sich denn hier echt Keiner, der noch mit will???|rolleyes


----------



## Maok (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähmm... mal was anderes...:q
> 
> Braucht jemand noch eine Styroporbox? Hätte noch die oder andere #h



Würde mich auch interessieren, so ne Box!

Auffem Kutter gibt es doch aber Kisten/Boxen oder etwa nich???

Grüße

Maok


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

hier auch nochmal der kutter und die unterkunft...
http://www.msnana.dk/msnana.html


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Mal eben in den Vordergrund....

Hier mal die Liste der ersten Rückmeldungen.
=================================
Ralf und Olli
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter
-Kaffee
-Kaffeesahne
-100 Aufbackbrötchen
-3 Baguette
-5 Fladenbrote
-5 Sesamringe

knutemann
-Seranoschinken
-Haushaltspapier
-Klopapier
-Teelichter

Carsten/Brassenwürger 1 Schwenkgrill
-40 Eier
-Knabbersachen
-Aufschnitt (Käse und Wurst)

Celler
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-3x Butter
-3x Käseaufscnitt
-3x Salamiaufschnitt
-4 Kräuterbaguettes

Nemles Grill, Kohle, Gabeln und Zangen.
-Ketchup
-Senf
-Zwiebeln
-Grillsaucen verschiedene/ausreichende Sorten
-Mozzarella Salat
-Kräuterbutter mit und ohne Knobi
-Kerzen für drinnen und draußen
-diverse Knabbersachen

djoerni
-12 Liter Glühwein
-gemischter Salat
-1 Kilo Hackepeter

MFT-Sutje
-Lammkrone
-Champignons
-Honigsenf
-Räucherofen
-Zitronen
-weißer Pfeffer
-Salz
-Zucker
-große rote Fischkisten

Schwarzangler69
-Tzatziki
-Krautsalat
-diverse Kleinigkeiten

Maok und WickedWalleye
-2xNutella
-2xHonig
-6xgek. Schinken
-5L Milch
-2x Seifenspender
-4x Toastbrot

Chris
-5L Glühwein
-Tomaten
-Paprika
-Streukäse
-Glühweingewürz


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Hier noch paar restliche Anregungen
selbstgemachte Salate, Fleischsalat oder ähnliches, Knabbersachen und Sachen die Euch noch einfallen.[/COLOR]
Bitte per PN an mich, werde versuchen, die Liste immer schnellstmöglich zu aktualisieren. Also bitte noch nicht einkaufen, sondern bitte warten bis die Liste komplettiert ist.
Ansonsten haben wir alles doppelt und dreifach.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h# hier nochmal die Bedarfsliste.


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

Ralf, mein Hase!

So langsam können wir schon anfangen einzukaufen!:q


Boah, bin ich schon rattig!!!


Nur schade, dass sich mal gar keiner meldet um Andy's Platz einzunehmen...


----------



## djoerni (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

bekomme morgen abend ne definitive zu bzw. absage für andys platz. der gute mann muss noch klären ob er auf irgend nem dach rumlaufen muss oder mit darf zum angeln. er meint aber das müsste klappen!


----------



## djoerni (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*

wattis sind geordert. dirk und co bringen die dann mit. im moment sieht das wetter laut wetter.com ja nicht soooooo klasse aus.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlußtour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ralf, mein Hase!
> 
> So langsam können wir schon anfangen einzukaufen!:q
> 
> ...




Jaaaaaaaaa, endlich ist das stressige Wochenende rum und es kann losgehen.
Mit den Sachen zum Mitbringen klappt es ja ganz gut.




Gruß Ralf


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Moin und Grüße nach Bremen |wavey:

Seid ihr denn nun vollständig ? Wäre gern mit dabei, aber das lässt sich wirklich nicht arrangieren 

Wünsche aber viel Spaß, Petri Heil und zieht mal richtig was raus |wavey::m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Hallo Georg,

bislang sind wir noch nicht vollzählig, aber es gibt evtl. noch 2 Interessenten.
Entscheidung fällt im Laufe des Tages.

Auch viele Grüße nach Lummerland...........#6#6#6#6#6
Hatte die letzten 10 Tage ziemlich viel Stress und musste das Wochenende durcharbeiten.
Heute ist erstmal Büro angesagt. Dann noch 2x arbeiten und Dänemark hat mich wieder....:q:q:q:q:q:q

Liebe Grüße aus Bremen 

Ralf

PS: Gut das Du geschrieben hast, da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch nen Witzky besorgen will, falls wir einschneien.....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin und Grüße nach Bremen |wavey:
> 
> 
> Wünsche aber viel Spaß, Petri Heil und zieht mal richtig was raus |wavey::m




Na klar, die Flaschen aus der Kiste..................:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na klar, die Flaschen aus der Kiste..................:m:m:m:m:m




Ralf |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

So kenn ich Dich ja gar nicht  :q :q :q

Na, ja - wenn ich so die Einkaufsliste lese, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass das ein kulinarisches Wochenende mit ein wenig Bewegung an der frische Luft wird 

Wie heißt das auf neudeutsch - Wellness-Wochenende ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Lass mal mit dem schottischen Malztrunk!

Ich bringe ne gute Flasche mit...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ralf |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> So kenn ich Dich ja gar nicht  :q :q :q
> 
> ...




Na ja, Fische gefangen haben wir schnell!:q

Wir müssen ja auch alle satt werden...:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lass mal mit dem schottischen Malztrunk!
> 
> Ich bringe ne gute Flasche mit...:m




Hört sich aber sehr gut an, sollten wir aber vielleicht in ne Mineralwasserflasche umfüllen, damit dat nicht alle mitkriegen...
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
und schnell Deckel drauf, damit nich soviel verdunstet....


#6#6#6#6:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hört sich aber sehr gut an, sollten wir aber vielleicht in ne Mineralwasserflasche umfüllen, damit dat nicht alle mitkriegen...
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> und schnell Deckel drauf, damit nich soviel verdunstet....
> 
> ...




Banause (wegen der Mineralwasserflasche) und Gierschlund (wegen alleine saufen wollens)!!!|krach:

Von dem Stöffchen darf Jeder mal probieren...

Sogar Matze kriegt nen Fingerhut voll!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hört sich aber sehr gut an, sollten wir aber vielleicht in ne Mineralwasserflasche umfüllen, damit dat nicht alle mitkriegen...



Whisky sieht ja auch aus wie Mineralwasser... |rolleyes:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Whisky sieht ja auch aus wie Mineralwasser... |rolleyes:q




Streiche Mineralwasserflasche, setze Apfelsaftschorlenflasche..

|krach:|krach:

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik:

--und haste schon was in Erfahrung gebracht, betreffend des letzten Platzes der Tour..........

#h#h#h#h#


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Banause (wegen der Mineralwasserflasche) und Gierschlund (wegen alleine saufen wollens)!!!|krach:
> 
> Von dem Stöffchen darf Jeder mal probieren...
> 
> Sogar Matze kriegt nen Fingerhut voll!



Im Adlon in Berlin gibt es Mineralwasserflaschen für mehrere hundert Euronen.....

Halb Besoffen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld............

Spaß beiseite, freu mich schon auf den edlen Tropfen und werde zur Würdigung des Tropfens ein Malt Glas mitbringen..


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Und wieder in den Vordergrund....

Hier die Liste der Mitbringsel.......
=================================
Ralf und Olli
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter
-100 Aufbackbrötchen
-3 Baguette
-5 Fladenbrote
-5 Sesamringe

knutemann
-Seranoschinken
-Haushaltspapier
-Klopapier
-Teelichter

Carsten/Brassenwürger 1 Schwenkgrill
-40 Eier
-Knabbersachen
-Aufschnitt (Käse und Wurst)

Celler
-1 Schüssel Nudelsalat
-3x Butter
-3x Käseaufscnitt
-3x Salamiaufschnitt
-4 Kräuterbaguettes

Nemles Grill, Kohle, Gabeln und Zangen.
-Ketchup
-Senf
-Zwiebeln
-Grillsaucen verschiedene/ausreichende Sorten
-Mozzarella Salat
-Kräuterbutter mit und ohne Knobi
-Kerzen für drinnen und draußen
-diverse Knabbersachen

djoerni
-12 Liter Glühwein
-gemischter Salat
-1 Kilo Hackepeter

MFT-Sutje
-Lammkrone
-Champignons
-Honigsenf
-Räucherofen
-Zitronen
-weißer Pfeffer
-Salz
-Zucker
-große rote Fischkisten

Schwarzangler69
-Tzatziki
-Krautsalat
-diverse Kleinigkeiten

Maok und WickedWalleye
-2xNutella
-2xHonig
-6xgek. Schinken
-5L Milch
-2x Seifenspender
-4x Toastbrot

Chris
-5L Glühwein
-Tomaten
-Paprika
-Streukäse
-Glühweingewürz


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

So, nu dürft Ihr die Geschäfte stürmen.
Ich warte zwar noch auf eine Rückmeldung, aber eigentlich ist alles aufgeteilt. 
Viel Spaß beim Einkauf und dann geht's auch bald los.
Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Banause (wegen der Mineralwasserflasche) und Gierschlund (wegen alleine saufen wollens)!!!|krach:
> 
> Von dem Stöffchen darf Jeder mal probieren...
> 
> Sogar Matze kriegt nen Fingerhut voll!




Im Adlon gibt es Mineralwasserflaschen, die kosten mehrere hundert Euronen.......:q:q:q:q

Halb besoffen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld........:q:q:q:q:q

Spaß beiseite, freu mich schon auf den edlen Tropfen.
Werd extra ein Malt Glas mitbringen, zwecks Würdigung....

Ralf

#v#v|laola:#g#g|clown:#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit den Wattis? Wer holt die und hat der mich auch auf der Liste?

Also nochmal: ich hätte gern 50 Stck für mich und Maok. Wäre klasse, wenn jemand der welche besorgen geht welche für uns mitbringen könnte!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit den Wattis? Wer holt die und hat der mich auch auf der Liste?
> 
> Also nochmal: ich hätte gern 50 Stck für mich und Maok. Wäre klasse, wenn jemand der welche besorgen geht welche für uns mitbringen könnte!



Du stehst mit 50 Wattis auf der Liste(im MFT Forum).
Dirk und Liz holen erst Chris und dann die Wattis, auf'm Weg nach Dänemark ab und liefern exclusiv.

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Maok (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Aufgrund eines Todesfalls in der Familie werde ich nicht mit auf die Tour fahren können. 

Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spass und holt nen paar Fische raus.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Maok schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Aufgrund eines Todesfalls in der Familie werde ich nicht mit auf die Tour fahren können.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Beileid! Das ist natürlich Schade, aber Familie geht vor! Damit lichtet sich das Feld...|kopfkrat

An alle, die Tobis bei mir bestellt haben:
*ES GIBT KEINE!!*
Aus zeitlichen Gründen ist es leider nicht machbar, die bei Hansa abzuholen! Ich werde aber gleich noch mal bei Sennholz anfragen, was der dafür nimmt, wir fahren da eh vorbei!


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

na dann auch mal von mir mein beileid...
hoffentlich gibt es nicht noch mehr absagen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Leider klappt das auch mit David als Ersatzmann nicht. Sorry Leute, es ist wie verhext. #c


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Tobis bei Sennholz: 200-250 Gramm gefroren €3,95! Laut Aussage "eingefroren wie Pommes inne Tüte", also einzeln entnehmbar!
Das ist ja noch deutlich günstiger, wer welche haben möchte: BESCHEID!
Ich bringe die dann mit!
Eine Tüte sollte wohl für einiges reichen!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Tobis bei Sennholz: 200-250 Gramm gefroren €3,95! Laut Aussage "eingefroren wie Pommes inne Tüte", also einzeln entnehmbar!
> Das ist ja noch deutlich günstiger, wer welche haben möchte: BESCHEID!
> Ich bringe die dann mit!
> Eine Tüte sollte wohl für einiges reichen!



Moin Carsten,

ich hätte gern ein Tütchen(aber nicht das zum Rauchen)|supergri:m|supergri

Gruß Ralf


----------



## djoerni (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

@maok
mein aufrichtiges beileid!


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Carsten,
> 
> ich hätte gern ein Tütchen(aber nicht das zum Rauchen)|supergri:m|supergri
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Kannst ja die Tobis rauchen, die machen bestimmt richtig high....#6

OK, bringe ich mit! Kein Thema!


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Maok schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Aufgrund eines Todesfalls in der Familie werde ich nicht mit auf die Tour fahren können.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Beileid Maok, schade das Du nicht mitkommst, aber Familie geht definitiv vor


----------



## djoerni (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

sag mal chris, erreiche ich dich irgendwie auf tele?


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Maok, auch von mir tiefes Beileid.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Tobis bei Sennholz: 200-250 Gramm gefroren €3,95! Laut Aussage "eingefroren wie Pommes inne Tüte", also einzeln entnehmbar!
> Das ist ja noch deutlich günstiger, wer welche haben möchte: BESCHEID!
> Ich bringe die dann mit!
> Eine Tüte sollte wohl für einiges reichen!



Dann hätte ich auch gern son Tütchen #h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



djoerni schrieb:


> sag mal chris, erreiche ich dich irgendwie auf tele?



|kopfkrat An seines von vor zwei Wochen kommt er schlecht ran |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> dann hätte ich auch gern son tütchen #h


 
notiert!!!#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat An seines von vor zwei Wochen kommt er schlecht ran |rolleyes




|muahah:|good:|sagnix|smash:|jump:


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> |kopfkrat An seines von vor zwei Wochen kommt er schlecht ran |rolleyes


 
na ihr müsst auch immer inner wunde rum wühlen |rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Die Tobis: Können die denn was?

Ach egal, wenn man's auch rauchen kann, dann nehm ich auch ne Tüte |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr müsst auch immer inner wunde rum wühlen |rolleyes



Na logisch  Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.:m

Dirk muß sich seine Danske Brieftaschennummer demnächst auch wieder anhören.|bla:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Hallo,
Sehe gerade das ich für Danske ja den Schein brauche#q

Wo bekomm ich den jetzt her? Außer Online da geht es nicht mit meiner Karte#c.

So nun noch 1 Mal arbeiten.#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr müsst auch immer inner wunde rum wühlen |rolleyes



Hallo Matze,

hier wird nicht in Wunden rumgewühlt, hier werden nur noch Tobis geraucht.....

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Tobis: Können die denn was?
> 
> Ach egal, wenn man's auch rauchen kann, dann nehm ich auch ne Tüte |kopfkrat |supergri


 
Alles klar, bringe ich mit!#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sehe gerade das ich für Danske ja den Schein brauche#q
> 
> Wo bekomm ich den jetzt her? Außer Online da geht es nicht mit meiner Karte#c.
> ...


 
Sennholz in Flensburg hat die vorrätig, kannst du dir auf dem Weg dahin dort abholen! Ich brauche auch noch den ollen Zettel...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Sennholz in Flensburg hat die vorrätig, kannst du dir auf dem Weg dahin dort abholen! Ich brauche auch noch den ollen Zettel...


Ist das ein Angelgeschäft? An Flensburg muss ich ja auf jeden  fall vorbei.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Sennholz in Flensburg hat die vorrätig, kannst du dir auf dem Weg dahin dort abholen! Ich brauche auch noch den ollen Zettel...



Siehste,|kopfkrat da muß ich ja auch noch ran. Hab gerade mal mit dem teleniert, Scheine brauchen nicht bestellt werden, er hat genug.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Siehste,|kopfkrat da muß ich ja auch noch ran. Hab gerade mal mit dem teleniert, Scheine brauchen nicht bestellt werden, er hat genug.


Und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der noch keinen hat|kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Angelgeschäft? An Flensburg muss ich ja auf jeden fall vorbei.


Jepp! Einfach mal nach "Dirk Sennholz" googeln, ansonsten findest du den im Ochsenweg 72, 24941 Flensburg - Weiche!


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jepp! Einfach mal nach "Dirk Sennholz" googeln, ansonsten findest du den im Ochsenweg 72, 24941 Flensburg - Weiche!



Ähm |kopfkrat Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die Frage schon mal gestellt/beantwortet wurde: Wo treffen wir uns eigendlich? Hafen? Strand? Quartier (adresse für Navi-Tussi wäre gut)?
Und wann?


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm |kopfkrat Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die Frage schon mal gestellt/beantwortet wurde: Wo treffen wir uns eigendlich? Hafen? Strand? Quartier (adresse für Navi-Tussi wäre gut)?
> Und wann?


 
Soweit ich informiert bin, am Quartier! Ab 12.00 Uhr können wir die Hütte stürmen, war das nicht so...?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, am Quartier! Ab 12.00 Uhr können wir die Hütte stürmen, war das nicht so...?



Genauso isses.
Liz,Dirk und Chris werden dann wohl schon am Peitschenschwingen sein.
Die 3 sind schon gegen 10:00 Uhr auf Als. Wollten Chris morgens gegen 06:30 Uhr abholen.
Werde mit WW und Olli gegen 13:00 im Quartier aufschlagen.

Ralf 
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, am Quartier! Ab 12.00 Uhr können wir die Hütte stürmen, war das nicht so...?



Dann werde ich auch mal versuchen, so um die Zeit da zu sein. Mal sehen, ab wann ich das Auto kriegen kann.


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm |kopfkrat Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die Frage schon mal gestellt/beantwortet wurde: Wo treffen wir uns eigendlich? Hafen? Strand? Quartier (adresse für Navi-Tussi wäre gut)?
> Und wann?


 
Also mich findet man Freitag ab mittag am Strand :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Also mich findet man Freitag ab mittag am Strand :vik:


 
Schlafend, volltrunken und nur mit ´ner Watbüx bekleidet....#c


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schlafend, volltrunken und nur mit ´ner Watbüx bekleidet....#c


|muahah:


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schlafend, volltrunken und nur mit ´ner Watbüx bekleidet....#c



Das werde ich wohl am Freitag Abend sein,denn wie der Dirk mir eben gesteckt hat,kein der kein Astra in der 30/28er Kisten.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Ich werde hier Am Freitag Morgen gegen 9 uhr abhauen können. Nachdem ich den kleinen in der Kika abgegeben habe.
Nach dem der Spritpreis ja wieder auf Rasser Niveau angelangt ist werde ich die 600 km unter Volldampf abspulen.:vik:
Mal sehen wie es Wettertechnisch möglich ist#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schlafend, volltrunken und nur mit ´ner Watbüx bekleidet....#c


 
..ne besoffen in Wathose gibts bei mir nicht mehr |rolleyes:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl am Freitag Abend sein,denn wie der Dirk mir eben gesteckt hat,kein der kein Astra in der 30/28er Kisten.



|bigeyes|bigeyes Du schreibst ja jetzt schon wirr |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl am Freitag Abend sein,denn wie der Dirk mir eben gesteckt hat,kein der kein Astra in der 30/28er Kisten.


 
Bis Freitag Abend versteh ich's noch, aber wat is mit Astra???


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

|muahah:





nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes Du schreibst ja jetzt schon wirr |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl am Freitag Abend sein,denn wie der Dirk mir eben gesteckt hat,kein der kein Astra in der 30/28er Kisten.


 
Auweia...mir schwant Übles! Aber erst wird geblinkert, dann kümmern wir uns ums Astra!


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ne besoffen in Wathose gibts bei mir nicht mehr |rolleyes:q




Wie, etwa ohne???


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie, etwa ohne???


 
..das kommt später, Du scharfer Priester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q:q:q

..ich pack mein Dreibein auf'm Strand aus


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie, etwa ohne???


 
Wenn er einer von den ganz harten ist, bringt er das fertig! Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen wird sich wohl ein bestimmtes Anhängsel von ihm schleunigst verkrümeln....
Wann läuft eigentlich Samstag der Kutter aus, um 10.00 oder um 11.00 Uhr...|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

N'Abend!

Morten ruft mich in zwanzig Minuten zurück...

Stelle dann auch nochmal die genaue Adresse vom Haus hier und ins Miniforum rein.

Scheine werden wir auch bei meinem Namensvetter Sennholz holen!

Sollte noch irgendwer mitwollen, dann bitte melden.
Futter und Trinken ist reichlich vorhanden!
Außerdem werden ein paar ordentliche Leo's hochkommen!!!:q

Und Astra kenn ich schon, nur nicht diese neckischen 30 Flaschenkisten!

Habt ihr eigentlich alle meine Handynummer?#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wann läuft eigentlich Samstag der Kutter aus, um 10.00 oder um 11.00 Uhr...|supergri




Nix 10 oder 11 Uhr!!!#d

Pünklich um acht will ich auf die Ostsee raus...:q:q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle meine Handynummer?#h


 
Hatte ich mal, nur leider hat sich mein Handy vernichtet! Gib mal per PN!


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nix 10 oder 11 Uhr!!!#d
> 
> Pünklich um acht will ich auf die Ostsee raus...:q:q:q


 
Was, soooo früh? Och neee....
Ist ja grausam....


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Voll daneben getippt.

Ich meinte,der Dirk,der kennt keine Astraknolle!!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle meine Handynummer?#h


 
neien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N73


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Ist schon wieder anders


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Voll daneben getippt.
> 
> Ich meinte,der Dirk,der kennt keine Astraknolle!!!!!


 
Ich pack´mal so´n Teil mit ein, dann kann er sich das mal angucken! Am besten "Rotlicht"!:q Das kennt er sicher nicht!


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Aber vom Rotlicht nur den "FRACHTER"


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle meine Handynummer?#h








Ja, hab ich.:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

@Dirk

hab Deine Nummer noch nicht......

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Aber vom Rotlicht nur den "FRACHTER"


 
Bitte?#c
`Nen ganzen Tankwagen voll von der Brühe oder was....|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Kennst du den Frachter von Astra nicht? Wie bitte!!
Das ist ein achter Träger Bier,kein SIXPACK sondern achter Träger.


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Bitte?#c
> `Nen ganzen Tankwagen voll von der Brühe oder was....|kopfkrat



Astralavista Baby :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Kennst du den Frachter von Astra nicht? Wie bitte!!
> Das ist ein achter Träger Bier,kein SIXPACK sondern achter Träger.


 
Aaaach soooo|bigeyes Wieder was dazu gelernt!

Obwohl, alles unter einer Kiste ist Kindergeburtstag...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Ich merk schon, muß mir wohl Bex mitbringen... :q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, muß mir wohl Bex mitbringen... :q:q:q


 
..habt ihr gesehen wie aggressiv der Bex gesagt hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..habt ihr gesehen wie aggressiv der Bex gesagt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://de.sevenload.com/videos/RKUeSND-Astra-goes-Dittsche


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..habt ihr gesehen wie aggressiv der Bex gesagt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BEX BEX BEX!!! |jump:


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

wo ist eigentilich der gute knutemann???


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

So, hab eben mit Morten geschnackt...

Alles Bestens!
Er will sogar managen, dass wir schon um 10Uhr ins Haus können.

Adresse ist: 

* Stensgaardvej 11
6470 Sydals (wenn das ein Navi nicht findet dann: 6400 Sonderburg)*

Meine Handynummer gibbet gleich nochmal per RundPN:m

Ach und Morten hat gesagt, dass Watties im Moment echt gut laufen und dass ein paar gute Fische die letzten Tage hoch gekommen sind...

Also Männers, besser kann's nicht laufen!:q:q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Das hört sich doch gut an! Nur, wo sind meine Naturködervorfächer? Wer sucht, der findet....|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> BEX BEX BEX!!! |jump:




Gut, ich könnte statt drei Kisten Bit auch eine davon gegen BEX tauschen...:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, hab eben mit Morten geschnackt...
> 
> Alles Bestens!
> Er will sogar managen, dass wir schon um 10Uhr ins Haus können.
> ...




Super, darauf ein Bex,Bex,Bex

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an! Nur, wo sind meine Naturködervorfächer? Wer sucht, der findet....|kopfkrat




Ich verlass mich da auf Chris und Peter!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also Männers, besser kann's nicht laufen!:q:q:q


 
bestens #6 ..aber wollen wir nochmal eben den Strand absprechen, ich hab mir das auf google earth mal angeguckt, wat haltet ihr von Gammel pol da kann man sowohl schön in die Brandung, wie auch MeFoangeln #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich verlass mich da auf Chris und Peter!!!:vik::vik::vik:


 
..die sind schnell gebastelt #6 werd' mich da gleich mal ranmachen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> bestens #6 ..aber wollen wir nochmal eben den Strand absprechen, ich hab mir das auf google earth mal angeguckt, wat haltet ihr von Gammel pol da kann man sowohl schön in die Brandung, wie auch MeFoangeln #c




Ich hab gedacht, wir drei Erstankömmlinge checken das Freitag morgen ab...:q

Aber Gammel Pol soll wirklich gut sein!
Den Strand gucken wir uns zuerst an!


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

na wann seit ihr 3 denn dort?
achso,dirk,hast du wegen den erlaubnisskarten gefragt???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> na wann seit ihr 3 denn dort?
> achso,dirk,hast du wegen den erlaubnisskarten gefragt???




Hallo Matze,

Post 492........

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht, wir drei Erstankömmlinge checken das Freitag morgen ab...:q
> 
> Aber Gammel Pol soll wirklich gut sein!
> Den Strand gucken wir uns zuerst an!


 
|laola: 

macker sagt der Hafen von Fynshavn ist auch gut zu beangeln und das Gebiet um Mommark sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gut, ich könnte statt drei Kisten Bit auch eine davon gegen BEX tauschen...:m



Bit? Wat is dat denn???

Als nächstes kommt noch einer mit Hxxsten oder anderem Gift! |bigeyes

Aber egal, nach Dreien trink ich auch Scheibenreiniger (evtl. auch ne Alternative... |kopfkrat)

Nein, im ernst, das wär klasse.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

@WW

aus einem traurigen Anlass haben wir ja nu etwas mehr Platz im Auto.
Vielleicht können wir ja ne kleine Notration BEX einpacken....

Ralf

Holsten knallt am dollsten. Holsten Edel sprengt den Schädel.
BEX macht das alles wieder weg.......


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

hmm,ralf im post 492 steht nichts darüber...
kannst du mir evt die karte ordern?
geb dir die kohle dann in dansk...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ralf im post 492 steht nichts darüber...
> kannst du mir evt die karte ordern?
> geb dir die kohle dann in dansk...



Fahren doch alle in Flensburg vorbei. Unter der Adresse holen sich Tom, Schwarzangler69 und andere die Karte.
Kann Dir eine online bestellen.
Was willste denn, Tages 30 DKK, Wochen 90DKK oder Jahreskarte 125 DKK. Bei ner Jahreskarte ist es natürlich am günstigsten, wenn Du mindestens 2x im Jahr nach DK fährst.
Weil, wenn Du Freitag auch angeln willst, brauchst Du ja ne Wochenkarte.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jepp! Einfach mal nach "Dirk Sennholz" googeln, ansonsten findest du den im Ochsenweg 72, 24941 Flensburg - Weiche!



MATZE, das Schwarze ist die Schrift. Einfach die komischen Symbole gedanklich aneinander reihen und schon ergibt das Ganze einen Sinn.:vik:
Das ist da, wo man solche Karten erwerben kann|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Fahren doch alle in Flensburg vorbei. Unter der Adresse holen sich Tom, Schwarzangler69 und andere die Karte.
> Kann Dir eine online bestellen.
> Was willste denn, Tages 30 DKK, Wochen 90DKK oder Jahreskarte 125 DKK. Bei ner Jahreskarte ist es natürlich am günstigsten, wenn Du mindestens 2x im Jahr nach DK fährst.
> Weil, wenn Du Freitag auch angeln willst, brauchst Du ja ne Wochenkarte.
> ...


 

wie ist der umrechnugskurs???
dkk in euro?
gilt die jahreskarte von dem tag an wo man sie kauft oder immer von januar - januar?


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> MATZE, das Schwarze ist die Schrift. Einfach die komischen Symbole gedanklich aneinander reihen und schon ergibt das Ganze einen Sinn.:vik:
> Das ist da, wo man solche Karten erwerben kann|supergri|supergri


 

wenn ich dich nicht hätte
hab immer nur brassenwürger gelesen....weil das so zum vorschein kam mit der fetten schrift.den rest hab ich für sinnlos aufgefasst #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Wetter soll auch einigermaßen werden....:vik:

Boah, ick freu mir riiiehiiiesig!

Gleich werd ich erst mal das wichtigste zusammenstellen.

Das Angelgerödel!!!:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> MATZE, das Schwarze ist die Schrift. Einfach die komischen Symbole gedanklich aneinander reihen und schon ergibt das Ganze einen Sinn.:vik:
> Das ist da, wo man solche Karten erwerben kann|supergri|supergri




Tom, das ist bei unserm Jüngsten halt so...

Hat eben ne leichte Leseschwäche, der Gute!:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> wenn ich dich nicht hätte
> hab immer nur brassenwürger gelesen....weil das so zum vorschein kam mit der fetten schrift.den rest hab ich für sinnlos aufgefasst #q



Carsten, da ist jetzt schon einer hin-, her- und weggeblendet von Dir.
Na das kann ja was werden, wenn Ihr Euch fleischlich gegenüber steht:k:q


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

nene...
dirk,du hattest doch geschrieben das du morten fragen wolltest ob er die karten vor ort verkauft..
ihr wisst doch wie dat ist wenn man in ein angelgeschäft geht ;-)


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Carsten, da ist jetzt schon einer hin-, her- und weggeblendet von Dir.
> Na das kann ja was werden, wenn Ihr Euch fleischlich gegenüber steht:k:q


 

ohoh |bigeyes jetzt hab ich ja wieder wat geschrieben |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> wie ist der umrechnugskurs???
> dkk in euro?
> gilt die jahreskarte von dem tag an wo man sie kauft oder immer von januar - januar?


 
70 Dkk sind ca 10 Euro, Jahreskarte läuft ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum #6



celler schrieb:


> wenn ich dich nicht hätte
> hab immer nur brassenwürger gelesen....weil das so zum vorschein kam mit der fetten schrift.*den rest hab ich für sinnlos aufgefasst* #q


 
..das passiert Dir öfter mal, wa? Ab und zu lesen bringt einen ungemein weiter


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Carsten, da ist jetzt schon einer hin-, her- und weggeblendet von Dir.
> Na das kann ja was werden, wenn Ihr Euch fleischlich gegenüber steht:k:q



Damit steht dann die nächste Zimmerbelegung fest...:q:k:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> wie ist der umrechnugskurs???
> dkk in euro?
> gilt die jahreskarte von dem tag an wo man sie kauft oder immer von januar - januar?



30 DKK = 4 Euro
90 DKK = 12 Euro
125DKK = 17 Euro

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> 70 Dkk sind ca 10 Euro, Jahreskarte läuft ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum #6
> 
> 
> 
> ..das passiert Dir öfter mal, wa? Ab und zu lesen bringt einen ungemein weiter


 

 zum ersten danke dir...
und zum zweiten,wie ihr seht hab ich die rechtsschreibung(groß und kleinschreibung )nicht drauf..
sprich wie soll ich lesen können wenn ich noch nicht mal schreiben kann#d


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Damit steht dann die nächste Zimmerbelegung fest...:q:k:q


 
und meine freundin kommt dann inne midde


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> 30 DKK = 4 Euro
> 90 DKK = 12 Euro
> 125DKK = 17 Euro
> 
> #h#h#h#h


 

na dann werd ich mir wohl auch die jahreskarte holen...
ralf ist ja der auslandsspezi,können dann ja später nochmal ne tour nach dansk planen...ansonsten kommt die nächste MFT-Abschlussfahrt ja auch...


meine das wegen den 2 aml in dansk angeln gehen müssen damit sich die jahreskarte lohnt..


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> zum ersten danke dir...
> und zum zweiten,wie ihr seht hab ich die rechtsschreibung(groß und kleinschreibung )nicht drauf..
> sprich wie soll ich lesen können wenn ich noch nicht mal schreiben kann#d
> 
> ...




Hey Carsten, das ist doch mal ne Ansage, oder???


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Carsten, das ist doch mal ne Ansage, oder???


 

er muss nur noch zustimmen und seinen bart ordentlich rasieren,meine freundin steht nicht auf haare :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> er muss nur noch zustimmen und seinen bart ordentlich rasieren,meine freundin steht nicht auf haare :vik:






#hObwohl, Kati kann auch zu mir und Liz kommen....:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> er muss nur noch zustimmen und seinen bart ordentlich rasieren,meine freundin steht nicht auf haare :vik:



Dann kommst Du halt in die Mitte #h|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hObwohl, Kati kann auch zu mir und Liz kommen....:q:q:q


 
nix da  die ist bei djoerni und mir eingeplant :vik: ..passt auf matze ist heute etwas dünnhäutig bei dem Thema :q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> sprich wie soll ich lesen können wenn ich noch nicht mal schreiben kann#d



Kannst Du eigendlich fliegen? |supergri


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hObwohl, Kati kann auch zu mir und Liz kommen....:q:q:q



Nimmersatt :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Kannst Du eigendlich fliegen? |supergri




Hat dat was mit morgens verpiepmatzen zu tun..:q:q:q

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Nimmersatt :q




Mehr als das!!!:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nix da  die ist bei djoerni und mir eingeplant :vik: ..passt auf matze ist heute etwas dünnhäutig bei dem Thema :q



Hauptsache, in Danske benehmen wir uns verbal anständig#6


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hObwohl, Kati kann auch zu mir und Liz kommen....:q:q:q


 
nene,lieber nicht...



nemles schrieb:


> Dann kommst Du halt in die Mitte #h|muahah:


 
nene,ich mag auch keine bärte



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> nix da  die ist bei djoerni und mir eingeplant :vik: ..passt auf matze ist heute etwas dünnhäutig bei dem Thema :q


hmm,kann ich eigentlich nicht drüber lachen,ihr wisst wie mich dat belastet...



nemles schrieb:


> Kannst Du eigendlich fliegen? |supergri


 
nene,erst lesen und schreiben üben und dann fliegen


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Hauptsache, in Danske benehmen wir uns verbal anständig#6


 

da wäre ich euch echt dankbar drüber #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,kann ich eigentlich nicht drüber lachen,ihr wisst wie mich dat belastet...


 
..versteh garnicht was Du dauernd willst, ich hatte Dir gesagt was Sache ist...so isses und nich anders.


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..versteh garnicht was Du dauernd willst, ich hatte Dir gesagt was Sache ist...so isses und nich anders.


 

ja ist doch auch in ordnug.
nur man verdrängt alles und wird dann wieder dran erinnert,deswegen dieser satz....
ist jetzt aber auch egal...
kati schläft zwischen mir und carsten....:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

 Ich hab ein Schweigegelübte abgelegt, und hoffe/weiß alle anderen auch, also ruhig durch die Hose atmen #6


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> kati schläft zwischen mir und carsten....:q:q:q



:c:c:c


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Schweigegelübte abgelegt, und hoffe/weiß alle anderen auch, also ruhig durch die Hose atmen #6


 

jo,haben die anderen auch....

ac´hso,wie sieht das denn jetzt aus mit der kutterbelegung???
soll ich damit das aufgeteilt ist evt beim ralf mitfahren?

@tom
wie sieht das mit der styro kiste aus?
hast eine für mich übrig???


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> da wäre ich euch echt dankbar drüber #6




Matze, mein Hase!
Du weisst hoffentlich, dass wir dich nur bissele ärgern, oder???

Und du weisst hoffentlich auch, dass Liz und ich schon drauf achten, dass alles anständig zugeht!!!:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> ja ist doch auch in ordnug.
> nur man verdrängt alles und wird dann wieder dran erinnert,deswegen dieser satz....
> ist jetzt aber auch egal...
> kati schläft zwischen mir und carsten....:q:q:q




Nix da, da ich der Stammesälteste bin, werde ich Kati vor Euch beschützen......,
Siehe meine Signatur, bin nur an Baustellen interessiert... 

#h#h#h#h#h

Hab übrigens an mir gezweifelt, mein LapTop hat nur die Smilies ohne den Text dazwischen angezeigt. Konnte ich nur über zitieren sichtbar machen.


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> :c:c:c


 wir stellen einfach paar betten aneinander...
dann geht dat schon..



















man,wenn die wüsste wat ich hier so schreibe...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> wir stellen einfach paar betten aneinander...
> dann geht dat schon..
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würdest Du ab sofort Matzine heißen........

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



			
				celler;2290003
 ach so schrieb:
			
		

> #h
> Das machen wir da oben dann kurzfristig aus!


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Matze, mein Hase!
> Du weisst hoffentlich, dass wir dich nur bissele ärgern, oder???
> 
> Und du weisst hoffentlich auch, dass Liz und ich schon drauf achten, dass alles anständig zugeht!!!:q


 
mach mir da jetzt auch weiter kein kopf mehr.
weiß das es nur spaß ist...




MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nix da, da ich der Stammesälteste bin, werde ich Kati vor Euch beschützen......,
> Siehe meine Signatur, bin nur an Baustellen interessiert...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h
> ...


 

kannst auch alles makieren dann siehst auch wat dazwischen steht ;-)


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dann würdest Du ab sofort Matzine heißen........
> 
> #h#h#h#h


 

dat gleub ich auch.....


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> wir stellen einfach paar betten aneinander...
> dann geht dat schon..



Wie jetzt? |kopfkrat Von links nach rechts? Oder umgekehrt?

Celler, Kati, Brasse....und dann? Oder Brasse an Wand, dann Kati, dann Celler....und dann...|bigeyes

Einer hat immer die Arscxkarte gezogen...:q


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

achso,nochwas.........

























es sind nur noch
fast genau 1 tag und 15 stunden

man wird dat ne sause!!!!!!


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? |kopfkrat Von links nach rechts? Oder umgekehrt?
> 
> Celler, Kati, Brasse....und dann? Oder Brasse an Wand, dann Kati, dann Celler....und dann...|bigeyes
> 
> Einer hat immer die Arscxkarte gezogen...:q


 

jo kann man so übernehmen,es sei den die kati schläft aufm rücken oder bauch.....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> jo,haben die anderen auch....
> 
> ac´hso,wie sieht das denn jetzt aus mit der kutterbelegung???
> soll ich damit das aufgeteilt ist evt beim ralf mitfahren?



Du willst doch nur an meine schwulen Gummifische...........
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? |kopfkrat Von links nach rechts? Oder umgekehrt?
> 
> Celler, Kati, *Brasse*....und dann? Oder Brasse an Wand, dann Kati, dann Celler....und dann...|bigeyes
> 
> Einer hat immer die Arscxkarte gezogen...:q


 
Bin ich gemeint, muss mein Bart nun auch ab? Muss ich mich nun sonstwo rasieren oder was geht hier ab...

Fragen über Fragen....#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> achso,nochwas.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und das alles ohne Alk für unseren Matzinger.......
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und das alles ohne Alk für unseren Matzinger.......
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


Ich hoffe, er übersteht das schon auf der Fahrt, wenn ich ihn kutschiere|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Bin ich gemeint, muss mein Bart nun auch ab? Muss ich mich nun sonstwo rasieren oder was geht hier ab...
> 
> Fragen über Fragen....#c


 
ich denke mal das du gemeint bist |supergri
rasieren?
überall wo haare sind,ausser am po und auf der brust :vik:



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> und das alles ohne Alk für unseren Matzinger.......
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 

naja ganz ohne nicht,aber dieses mal hält es sich in grenzen...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, er übersteht das schon auf der Fahrt, wenn ich ihn kutschiere|uhoh:|supergri



Klar, solange ihr in Flensburg den dänischen Schein für Matze besorgt.......

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, er übersteht das schon auf der Fahrt, wenn ich ihn kutschiere|uhoh:|supergri


 

ohoh,ich ahne böses....
wir haben eine frau dabei,du kannst nicht so rasen....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> naja ganz ohne nicht,aber dieses mal hält es sich in Katis grenzen...



Dat hab ich vor 1 oder 2 Tagen aber ganz anders gelesen

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dat hab ich vor 1 oder 2 Tagen aber ganz anders gelesen
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h


 

hmm,naja gut.
hast recht.
mal schauen,wenn es die situation zu lässt trink ich auch 1,2 bier....
werd mich aber nicht wieder weg (ab )schiessen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,naja gut.
> hast recht.
> mal schauen,wenn es RALF zu lässt trink ich auch 1,2 bier....
> werd mich aber nicht wieder weg (ab )schiessen




|supergri|supergri#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,naja gut.
> hast recht.
> mal schauen,wenn es die situation zu lässt trink ich auch 1,2 bier....
> werd mich aber nicht wieder weg (ab )schiessen



Ausserdem dauert die Fahrt dann viel länger, wenn Du dauernd dat Bier wieder weg bringen mußt :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Also mein Bart ist zum Teil weg,also übernehm ich Carstens Platz und der ist letzter


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Ich tu mich auch rasieren, Kati :k


----------



## MFT-Ralf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich tu mich auch rasieren, Kati :k



Aua ha, dat wird aber ne Jahreskarte Serengeti......
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*

Ich mach Dir auch den Springbock


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Platz zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Also mein Bart ist zum Teil weg,also übernehm ich Carstens Platz und der ist letzter


 
Das hättest du wohl gerne!? Mal sehen, wer von uns den längsten hat!

(Bart, meine ich...)


----------



## celler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Also mein Bart ist zum Teil weg,also übernehm ich Carstens Platz und der ist letzter





nemles schrieb:


> Ich tu mich auch rasieren, Kati :k





Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gerne!? Mal sehen, wer von uns den längsten hat!




na hier ist ja wat los...
alle wollen sie an meine kati.
vielleicht sollt ich sie doch mal vor warnen.
wenn wir dann nämlich in dansk ankommen,sind die betten schon umgestellt,alle anderen betten sind beleg.
sprich wir müssen dann auf die 5 bett liege wiese ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moinsen!

Liz und ich werden auch noch ein Cd-Radio + einige Cd's mit guter alter u. neuer Rockmusik mitbringen...

Ihr könnt ja auch noch bissele was an Musik mitnehmen.

Nur Techno u. Volksmusik könnt ihr zu Hause lassen, die spielt das Radio nicht! #c

Wie geil, nur noch bis 17Uhr schaffen.:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin Dirk
endlich isses soweit :vik: noch schnell eingekauft und gepackt, dann steh' ich Abmarsch bereit anne Stasse


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Sagt mal, wird das eigentlich ne Angeltour oder n Gangbang?! :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Kann Einer von euch vielleicht noch so'n olles Dreibein für Liz mitbringen?

Als Rute hab ich jetzt ne 3,6m Dega und so ne olle Monsterrolle mit dicker Geflochtener...|rolleyes
Hoffentlich bekommt sie das ausgeworfen!|uhoh:

Wenn nicht, müsst ihr mein Frauchen bissele unterstützen!|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kann Einer von euch vielleicht noch so'n olles Dreibein für Liz mitbringen?
> 
> Als Rute hab ich jetzt ne 3,6m Dega und so ne olle Monsterrolle mit dicker Geflochtener...|rolleyes
> Hoffentlich bekommt sie das ausgeworfen!|uhoh:
> ...


 

Das kriegen wir schon hin #6 joern bringt wenn er rechtzeitig FA hat seins mit (da krieg ich heut' abend bescheid) ansonsten hab ich noch ein 2tes, aber dat ist nicht sehr schön oder ihr stürtzt euch in Unkosten und wir kaufen in Flense ein günstiges.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir schon hin #6 joern bringt wenn er rechtzeitig FA hat seins mit (da krieg ich heut' abend bescheid) ansonsten hab ich noch ein 2tes, aber dat ist nicht sehr schön oder ihr stürtzt euch in Unkosten und wir kaufen in Flense ein günstiges.



Ist doch Latte, wenn dein Zweitdreibein nicht schön ist.
Hauptsache es funzt!:q

Liz will ja eh nur mit einer Rute mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

dafür reichts, habs Liz gerade PNt #6 
 inzwischen bin ich auch fast fertig....mit den Angelsachen


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin!


Nochmal ne Frage an die Teilnehmer:

Hat zufällig jemand ne Zweit-Wathose, die er mir am ersten Tag ausleihen könnte?

Hab Schuhgröße 44/45.

Fragen kann man ja mal. :q


LG, WW


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Ok, Wathosen-Problem is erledigt! :vik:


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

oh,alle schon in abfahrt position wie ich sehe.
bin wohl der einzige der noch bis um 22 uhr schuften darf...


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

#q so, nu isses raus.

Ich komme morgen erst gegen 14:00 Uhr hier weg, d.h. Brandungsangeln am Freitag fällt wohl aus für mich.#q

Werde aber trotzdem Brandungsbesteck einpacken, falls Ihr doch etwas länger am Wasser seid.


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Achso, nochwas: Für die vor Ort zu erstellenden Foto-CDs/DVDs bringt bitte Eure Kamera<--->Notebook Kabel (USB) mit.
Mein Schlepptop hat nur einen SD Kartenleser.

Ich hab wahlweise bedruckbare CDs und DVDs dabei.


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Und zur Einstimmung ziehe ich mir noch mal die letzte Tour in Ruhe rein...:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117160


----------



## knutemann (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

So, Gerödel ist verpackt:vika ist ja Gelumpe zusammen gekommen, als wenn ich Woche nach Norge fahr:cund jetzt#g


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Ich muss noch packen, aber ich werde mich auf´s wesentliche beschränken! Brandungsgerät bleibt hier (Ich hoffe, ich bereue das nicht...|kopfkrat) Ansonsten bin ich schon ganz heiß auf die Tour und echt gespannt, was das wird...#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Werde aber trotzdem Brandungsbesteck einpacken, falls Ihr doch etwas länger am Wasser seid.


 
...verlaß Dich drauf, ich bin bis 5 vor Krustenbraten @the beach :vik: 



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe, ich bereue das nicht...|kopfkrat


 
..du wirst es bereuen |rolleyes:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..du wirst es bereuen |rolleyes:m


 
Mal sehen, ich will lieber mit meiner Spinnrute den Ostseestrand verwüsten! Dafür werde ich auf´m Kutter die Würmer baden und mal vorführen, wie man ordentlich Platte fängt....|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich will lieber mit meiner Spinnrute den Ostseestrand verwüsten! Dafür werde ich auf´m Kutter die Würmer baden und mal vorführen, wie man ordentlich Platte fängt....|rolleyes



Ich will auch vorgeführt werden... ähm haben :m


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

eigentlich bin ich auch am überkegen ob ich brandungsbesteck mit nehme,meine eine rute ist mr nämlich kaputt gegangen,jetzt hab ich nur noch eine vernümftige und ein son anfänger billig ding....

weiß einer denn wann  wir den braten anschneiden?
lohnt sich dann ja für mich nicht ne stunde an strand zu gehen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...Würmer baden und mal vorführen, wie man ordentlich Platte fängt....|rolleyes


 
|bigeyes..na auf die Vorführung bin ich ja mal gespannt |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |bigeyes..na auf die Vorführung bin ich ja mal gespannt |rolleyes


 
Und ich erst...

Wenn das man gut geht....|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> weiß einer denn wann wir den braten anschneiden?


 
man kann davon ausgehen das es zwischen 2000 und 2200 stattfinden wird


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

@knutemann
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2291043&postcount=19204


@chris
naja gut,wenn wir dann jut durch kommen,dann lohnt es sich ja doch noch...


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> eigentlich bin ich auch am überkegen ob ich brandungsbesteck mit nehme,meine eine rute ist mr nämlich kaputt gegangen,jetzt hab ich nur noch eine vernümftige und ein son anfänger billig ding....
> 
> weiß einer denn wann  wir den braten anschneiden?
> lohnt sich dann ja für mich nicht ne stunde an strand zu gehen...



Sach mal Alter, säufst Du heimlich auf Arbeit? 

Groß- und Kleinschreibung sehe ich ja noch ein, aber das...|bigeyes


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal Alter, säufst Du heimlich auf Arbeit?
> 
> Groß- und Kleinschreibung sehe ich ja noch ein, aber das...|bigeyes


 

nene,dat problem ist nur das mein kollege hier die ganze zeit rum läuft...
muss mich immer beeilen beim schreiben.


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Sach mal Alter, säufst Du heimlich auf Arbeit?
> 
> Groß- und Kleinschreibung sehe ich ja noch ein, aber das...|bigeyes


 

halt stop,säuft du heimlich zu haus???
wat ist an "vernümftig" den falsch und "son" ist einfach nur ne abkürzung "so ein"

hier dann tante edit...
sorry,heißt ja "vernünftig"


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> nene,dat problem ist nur das mein kollege hier die ganze zeit rum läuft...
> muss mich immer beeilen beim schreiben.



Achso, dann bist Du entschuldigt. Das Problem mit den läufigen Kollegen/innen kenne ich auch zur Genüge


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> halt stop,säufst du heimlich zu hause???
> Wieso heimlich:q:q:q unheimlich
> wat ist an "vernümnftig" den falsch und "son" ist einfach nur ne abkürzung "so ein"aktzeptiert


siehe oben |bigeyes#h


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, dann bist Du entschuldigt. Das Problem mit den läufigen Kollegen/innen kenne ich auch zur Genüge


 

na wenns ne läufige kollegin wäre,dann hätt ich hier wahrscheinlich gerkeine zeit zum schreiben :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

@ Carsten (Brassenwürger),

obwohl du dein Brandungsgerödel zu Haus lassen willst, könntest du Liz irgend eine Brandungsrolle mitbringen?

Ich hab nämlich nur so ne olle Gummelrolle, die nur noch zu 2/3 voll ist mit ner übelst dicken Geflochtenen.|uhoh:

Liz will das Brandungsfischen ja nur mal ausprobieren...


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

hmm,es wird doch bestimmt einer ne ersatz rute mit haben,oder?
liz wird sie ja denk ich mal nicht kaputt werfen...;-)


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Carsten (Brassenwürger),
> 
> obwohl du dein Brandungsgerödel zu Haus lassen willst, könntest du Liz irgend eine Brandungsrolle mitbringen?
> 
> ...



Brandungsruten und Rollen bringe ich genug mit, Liz kann da was von abhaben. Allerdings erscheine ich erst bei einbrechender Dunkelheit. Reicht das?


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Carsten (Brassenwürger),
> 
> obwohl du dein Brandungsgerödel zu Haus lassen willst, könntest du Liz irgend eine Brandungsrolle mitbringen?
> 
> ...


 
Kein Thema, ich habe da noch irgendwo diverse Emblem XT rumliegen, ist aber keine Keulenschnur drauf. Mit TaperTips kann ich aber dienen...


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

na dann fährst du mal nen schritt schneller...
nicht immer einschlafen beim auto fahren...
wat soll nur noch aus dir werden,bist doch erst 31,oder war dat 21???


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Nabend zusammen,

bin voll im Arxch, ein gewisser Herr Murphy hat mal wieder voll zugelangt.
Wollte eigentlcih um 15:00 zuhause sein, um alles in Ruhe vorbereiten zu können.
Wurde dann aber mal wieder 20:00 Uhr. Konnte noch kurz vor Geschäftsschluß einen Großteil meiner Einkäufe tätigen.
Werd mir jetzt erstmal ein Bierchen gönnen und anschließend noch zusammensuchen.
@Dirk 
ich hab ein oder zwei Brandungsrollen dabei, bin allerdings erst gegen 14:00 am Haus.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

moinsen ralf(oder schwerstarbeiter und stunden schinder)































duck und wech


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Mann, hier sieht das vielleicht aus...#d

Nun habe ich den ganzen Mist aus´m Keller nach oben geschleppt, weiß immer noch nicht, was ich eigentlich mitnehmen soll und trotzdem fehlt die Hälfte! Ich suche verzweifelt meine Naturködervorfächer und kann die Bleie nicht finden, zu meiner Lieblingsrolle fehlt die Spule (wo ist die nur?) und warum sind da Posen in meiner Pilk - Kiste??? Ich hasse packen!!! Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich eben auf die Schnauze gelegt habe, weil ich mich in irgendwelcher Fireline verheddert habe....#q

Ich mach mir mal´n Bier auf....|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mann, hier sieht das vielleicht aus...#d
> 
> Nun habe ich den ganzen Mist aus´m Keller nach oben geschleppt, weiß immer noch nicht, was ich eigentlich mitnehmen soll und trotzdem fehlt die Hälfte! Ich suche verzweifelt meine Naturködervorfächer
> Du mußt sowieso in Flens an den Angelladen
> ...


Ich auch...#g


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich auch...#g




Ich auch Nr. 2 und dann fix die etwas knoblauchlastige Kräuterbutter gemacht.
Anschließend schonmal die Zutaten für den Nudelsalat kochen und schnibbeln.


#h#h:vik::vik:#g#g:#2:


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

@tom
achte bitte auf deine rechtsschreibung,hast es sogar selber rot makiert.
dat heißt doch makrelenangeln,oder??? ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich auch Nr. 2 und dann fix die etwas knoblauchlastige Kräuterbutter gemacht.
> Anschließend schonmal die Zutaten für den Nudelsalat kochen und schnibbeln.
> 
> 
> #h#h:vik::vik:#g#g:#2:


 
..wo wir gerade beim Essen sind  hat vlt jmd noch was an Kräutern oder halt Zeugs zum in den Grillbarsch reinstopfen. Nach Toms Rezept aus dem MFTB, hab ich mal ein paar Barsche nur ausgenohmen, die wollte ich Sonnabend in Alukleid auf den Grill schmeißen 

#g erstmal


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> @tom
> achte bitte auf deine rechtsschreibung,hast es sogar selber rot makiert.
> dat heißt doch makrelenangeln,oder??? ;-)


 
Werden da nicht manche Sachen vielleicht groß geschrieben....#6

Hehehehe....


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich auch Nr. 2
> 
> 
> #h#h:vik::vik:#g#g:#2:


 


Brassenwürger schrieb:


> :c
> Ich mach mir mal´n Bier auf....|rolleyes


 


nemles schrieb:


> Ich auch...#g


 

und ich nicht   :c:c:c


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> @tom
> achte bitte auf deine rechtsschreibung,hast es sogar selber rot makiert.
> dat heißt doch makrelenangeln,oder??? ;-)




@ Matze,

ich denke *DU* solltest hier am wenigsten den Hafen aufreißen, oder???


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wo wir gerade beim Essen sind  hat vlt jmd noch was an Kräutern oder halt Zeugs zum in den Grillbarsch reinstopfen. Nach Toms Rezept aus dem MFTB, hab ich mal ein paar Barsche nur ausgenohmen, die wollte ich Sonnabend in Alukleid auf den Grill schmeißen
> 
> #g erstmal


 
Ich muss morgen sowieso noch mal schnell ein paar Sachen einkaufen, dann bringe ich was mit. Dill, Schnittlauch, Petersilie etc....#6


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Werden da nicht manche Sachen vielleicht groß geschrieben....#6
> 
> Hehehehe....


 

meine klein und großschreibung wird geduldet,nur nicht meine fehler in den worten  #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> ...recht*s*schreibung...


 
:q:q:q

Wer im Glashaus sitzt... ne matze


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wo wir gerade beim Essen sind  hat vlt jmd noch was an Kräutern oder halt Zeugs zum in den Grillbarsch reinstopfen. Nach Toms Rezept aus dem MFTB, hab ich mal ein paar Barsche nur ausgenohmen, die wollte ich Sonnabend in Alukleid auf den Grill schmeißen
> 
> #g erstmal




Au ja, bitte bringt mal noch Einer ne Rolle Alufolie mit!!!
Wir haben glaube keine mehr...|rolleyes


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Matze,
> 
> ich denke *DU* solltest hier am wenigsten den Hafen aufreißen, oder???


 

ick weiß...
ist ein ding zwischen mir und tom |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt... ne matze


 

war doch beabsichtigt...
meine doch die rechtschreibung...
wollte damit sagen das ich recht habe mit dem was ich schreibe :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Au ja, bitte bringt mal noch Einer ne Rolle *Alufolie* mit!!!
> Wir haben glaube keine mehr...|rolleyes


 
Dat ist das einzigste was mir noch zum Glück fehlt, wir sowieso nochmal irgendwo ran |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> war doch beabsichtigt...
> meine doch die rechtschreibung...
> wollte damit sagen das ich recht habe mit dem was ich schreibe :m


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ja, ne, schon klar :g


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen sowieso noch mal schnell ein paar Sachen einkaufen, dann bringe ich was mit. Dill, Schnittlauch, Petersilie etc....#6


 
dat wär genial #6 Danke


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Den Schwenkgrill habe ich schon im Auto, nur Grillkohle habe ich keine bekommen! Hat noch einer welche? Wenn ja: EINPACKEN!!!#6


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den Schwenkgrill habe ich schon im Auto, nur Grillkohle habe ich keine bekommen! Hat noch einer welche? Wenn ja: EINPACKEN!!!#6



Ich bring vier Sack Briketten mit. Reicht das? Das reicht |wavey: Ansonsten hole ich morgen früh noch welche, muß eh die Zeit totschlagen..


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den Schwenkgrill habe ich schon im Auto, nur Grillkohle habe ich keine bekommen! Hat noch einer welche? Wenn ja: EINPACKEN!!!#6



Ich bring drei Packen mit und Tom wollte auch noch was mitnehmen...:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich bring drei Packen mit und Tom wollte auch noch was mitnehmen...:m


 
Super, dann können wir ja auf Als ein Heizkraftwerk aufmachen....#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Ich hätt noch frischen Rosmarin und Thymian, passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig zu Fisch.

Alufolie und Frischhaltefolie sind schon eingepackt.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bring vier Sack Briketten mit. Reicht das? Das reicht |wavey:




Uarghs, hast du Pressstaub geholt???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Nee, dann nehm ich lieber noch zwei Sack mehr Holzkohle mit!


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch frischen Rosmarin und Thymian, passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig zu Fisch.


 
Das passt sogar ganz ausgezeichnet!!!#6
Wenn denn dann noch einer Weißwein mitbringt, wird der Fisch ein Gedicht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch *frischen Rosmarin* und Thymian, passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig zu Fisch.
> 
> Alufolie und Frischhaltefolie sind schon eingepackt.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h




Oh, aber gut zum Braten!!!

Bring bitte mit!#6

Obwohl, bis ihr da seit muss der ja schon ein paar Stunden im Ofen sein...

Ich geh in den Garten und hol mir selbst ein Sträußchen!


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ja, ne, schon klar :g


 




hoffe ja mal das alle an ihrer essenssachen denken die wir irgend wann mal gepostet haben,dann wird es nämlich ein 2tes weihnachtsessenanfressenundwieder3kilomehraufdenrippen


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch frischen Rosmarin und Thymian, passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig zu Fisch.
> 
> Alufolie und Frischhaltefolie sind schon eingepackt.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
mitbringen  zumindest Thymian, aber auch Rosmarin ist gerne mit drin 



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, dann nehm ich lieber noch zwei Sack mehr Holzkohle mit!


 
..aber denk' dran mein halber Hausstand muss auch noch in den Bulli |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Uarghs, hast du Pressstaub geholt???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Nee, dann nehm ich lieber noch zwei Sack mehr Holzkohle mit!



War klar, Du alte Geniessersau|wavey: 

Hab aber trotzdem noch zwei Sack Kohle (dem Genießer entsprechend) dabei |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hoffe ja mal das alle an ihrer essenssachen denken die wir irgend wann mal gepostet haben,dann wird es nämlich ein 2tes weihnachtsessenanfressenundwieder3kilomehraufdenrippen


 
`Ne Orgie wird das, kann ich Euch sagen! Bei dem ganzen Sauf- und Fresskram....|kopfkrat

Wollen wir eigentlich auch angeln oder verschieben wir das auf´s nächste Jahr....|rolleyes


----------



## Toffee (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Mahlzeit,

ich will zwar nicht klugscheixxen, nur habt ihr die Windvorhersage fürs WE schon gesehen?

Da graut es mir echt, so ein strammer Ostwind...

Gruß Toffee


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> `Ne Orgie wird das, kann ich Euch sagen! Bei dem ganzen Sauf- und Fresskram....|kopfkrat
> 
> Wollen wir eigentlich auch angeln oder verschieben wir das auf´s nächste Jahr....|rolleyes


 

ich angel,darf ja nicht saufen :g
darf nur trinken  :m


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich will zwar nicht klugscheixxen, nur habt ihr die Windvorhersage fürs WE schon gesehen?
> 
> ...


 
danke für die aufmunternden worte...
unser moto ist aber"es gibt kein schlechte wetter,nur schlechte kleidung" :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Da graut es mir echt, so ein strammer Ostwind...


 
Das kann doch niemanden erschrecken....#6

Du weisst ja, wenn´s zieht: UMDREHEN!!!

Dann schiebt das....


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich will zwar nicht klugscheixxen, nur habt ihr die Windvorhersage fürs WE schon gesehen?
> 
> ...



Südost 5BFT. Fürn Belt geht das.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Da graut es mir echt, so ein strammer Ostwind...
> 
> Gruß Toffee


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesStramm? ne flockige 5 |rolleyes da fängt gutes Wetter doch erst an ;+


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

5 ist gut. dann haben wir wenigstens drift. was ist denn noch so zum grillen gefordert fleischtechnisch? hab noch ne schöne knobimajo gebastelt.


----------



## Toffee (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Oki, 
der Belt ist einigermaßen bei Ostwind geschtützt, nur der Wind dreht über Nord--->West---->Süd-->Ost, dabei stark auffrischend (bis 60km/h). Samstag gibts in der Kieler Bucht ne bft7.

Trotzdem viel Spaß und macht das Beste daraus**
Ihr packt das schon.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



djoerni schrieb:


> 5 ist gut. dann haben wir wenigstens drift. was ist denn noch so zum grillen gefordert fleischtechnisch? hab noch ne schöne knobimajo gebastelt.



Hallo djoerni,

fleischtechnisch sorgt jeder für sich selber, schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass man Genüsse austauscht.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

wie lange fährt der kudder samstag? lohnt es danach noch mit der wathose los?


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Oki,
> der Belt ist einigermaßen bei Ostwind geschtützt, nur der Wind dreht über Nord--->West---->Süd-->Ost, dabei stark auffrischend (bis 60km/h). Samstag gibts in der Kieler Bucht ne bft7.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spaß und macht das Beste daraus**
> ...


 
Da will uns wohl einer unbedingt die schlechte Laune verderben! Keine Sorge: Auch schwere See bringt uns nicht aus dem (seelischen) Gleichgewicht....#6


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich will zwar nicht klugscheixxen, nur habt ihr die Windvorhersage fürs WE schon gesehen?
> 
> ...



Also bis BFT 8 spiel ich noch mit, dann wirds haarig
In so fern, alles im Lot:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Also bis BFT 8 spiel ich noch mit, dann wirds haarig
> In so fern, alles im Lot:m



Und wenn, dann iss der Magen frei für Dirk's legendären Krustenbraten.....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



djoerni schrieb:


> wie lange fährt der kudder samstag? lohnt es danach noch mit der wathose los?


 

...und wenn nur ne halbe Stunde bliebe |rolleyes sicher gehts Sa Nachmittag weiter. Der wird wohl gegen 1600 wieder zurück sein


----------



## Toffee (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Also bis BFT 8 spiel ich noch mit, dann wirds haarig
> In so fern, alles im Lot:m


 
Haarig oder breiig?*fg*

Was nicht killt , macht härter*:m*

Man merkt doch, ihr seid heiß wie ein Raclette-Grill..... um beim kulinarischen zu bleiben *;-)*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann iss der Magen frei für Dirk's legendären Krustenbraten.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Dann wünsch ich mir die acht #6


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Haarig oder breiig?*fg*
> 
> Was nicht killt , macht härter*:m*
> 
> ...



Ich war (leider#c) noch nie Seekrank und kann daher nicht mitreden|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

So, der Bulli ist soweit beladen, fehlen nur noch eineige Kleinigkeiten...

http://img71.*ih.us/img71/2200/startbereiterbus006ay8.jpg


http://img149.*ih.us/img149/1463/startbereiterbus002ii7.jpg

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/8484/startbereiterbus003uo1.jpg


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich war (leider#c) noch nie Seekrank und kann daher nicht mitreden|wavey:


 
..vlt kriegen wir das dieses WE mal hin, ich muss das unbedingt auch mal erleben |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, der Bulli ist soweit beladen, fehlen nur noch eineige Kleinigkeiten...




genau, wo ist das Bier?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, der Bulli ist soweit beladen, fehlen nur noch eineige Kleinigkeiten...
> 
> Hier fehlt noch eine ganz schön große Kleinigkeit....oder keine Dachbox?
> http://img71.*ih.us/img71/2200/startbereiterbus006ay8.jpg
> ...


 
wann seid ihr denn hier,solltet ihr es schaffen um 0000 loszufahren :q#c


----------



## nemles (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> genau, wo ist das Bier?#c


Alles klar, in der Mitte :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Schätze, dass wir so gegen 05.30Uhr im Hamburger Luftraum sind...:q

Und egal wie das Wetter wird, wir werden Spass haben!!!

:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schätze, dass wir so gegen 05.30Uhr im Hamburger Luftraum sind...:q
> 
> Und egal wie das Wetter wird, wir werden Spass haben!!!
> 
> :vik:


 
ruft am wenn ihr vorm Elbtunnel seid, dann kann ich entspannt Kaffee aufsetzen und Brötchen aufbacken :m


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

natürlich werden wir spaß haben. bei den leuten kann das nur gut werden:g

allen eine gute und reibungslose anreise! bin dann mal wech! bis morgen abend!


----------



## bacalo (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Mädels, Männer, MFT!

Ich wünsch euch was#6#6#6#6#6.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schätze, dass wir so gegen 05.30Uhr im Hamburger Luftraum sind...:q
> 
> Und egal wie das Wetter wird, wir werden Spass haben!!!
> 
> :vik:




Sehe ich da etwa noch Schnee bei euch liegen?


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Jetzt fängt das hier auch noch an zu schneien! Ich fasse es nicht!
Das muss ja nun echt nicht sein....#d


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann iss der Magen frei für Dirk's legendären Krustenbraten.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


den krustenbraten gibts doch morgen oder irre ich mich???




MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..vlt kriegen wir das dieses WE mal hin, ich muss das unbedingt auch mal erleben |rolleyes


ne lieber nicht,meine freundin hat das letztes mal auch gehabt...
hoffentlich kommt sie diesmal heil durch.
hat einer von euch evt ne kleine angel für sie?
vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch zum kutterangeln begeistern


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schätze, dass wir so gegen 05.30Uhr im Hamburger Luftraum sind...:q
> 
> Und egal wie das Wetter wird, wir werden Spass haben!!!
> 
> :vik:



jaja,dat wetter,unsere strassen sind dicht,streuwagen fahren in einer tour.
hoffe dat legt sich bis morgen,sonst haben wir ne lange anreise


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> den krustenbraten gibts doch morgen oder irre ich mich???




Psst, Psst, Psst, hast ja recht, aber im Alzheimer Alter denkt man nicht mehr an alles.....

#c#c#c:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hat einer von euch evt ne kleine angel für sie?
> vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch zum kutterangeln begeistern



Sie darf gerne zwischendurch mal meine Rute halten.....
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

oh,stimmt ja,hab nicht aufs alter geschaut ;-)

denkst an meine stiefel,schatzi...
achso,hast du evt noch ne zweite rute zum kutterangeln für mich,hab nämlich immer noch keine ersatz rute...


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Sie darf gerne zwischendurch mal meine Rute halten.....
> #6#6#6#6#6




man,man,jetzt lasst das doch mal...
meine arme kati...


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> hat einer von euch evt ne kleine angel für sie?
> vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch zum kutterangeln begeistern


 
sind schon genug Angeln an Bord, keine Sorge die infizieren wir auch noch #6


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

@ralf
sag mal hast du vielleicht für meine kati noch nen thermoanzug???


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> @ralf
> sag mal hast du vielleicht für meine kati noch nen thermoanzug???


 
Ich hab noch einen..neien zurück ich hab die Hose nicht da und die krieg ich heute nicht mehr ran #c sry ..aber ich hätte schonmal 'ne Jacke falls sich nichts für sie findet


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> @ralf
> sag mal hast du vielleicht für meine kati noch nen thermoanzug???




Jupp, den von Jonas. Warme Stiefel sollte Kati aber auch haben...

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sind schon genug Angeln an Bord, keine Sorge die infizieren wir auch noch #6




na hoffen wir doch mal.
dann kann ich nämlich auch desöfteren mal mit ihr allein los aufn kutter #6
achso,werd dann jetzt auch mal mich abmelden,meine kati ist jetzt nämlich bei mir(schöne grüße @all von ihr |welcome::l)

also,dann fahrt morgen alle vorsichtig.
auf das wir ein unvergessliches we haben werden.

ps:ralf,auf deine antwort warte ich noch kurz


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sind schon genug Angeln an Bord, keine Sorge die infizieren wir auch noch #6





MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Jupp, den von Jonas. Warme Stiefel sollte Kati aber auch haben...
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



danke,danke schonmal...
also sehen wir uns dann morgen...#6


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen..neien zurück ich hab die Hose nicht da und die krieg ich heute nicht mehr ran #c sry ..aber ich hätte schonmal 'ne Jacke falls sich nichts für sie findet



danke dir #6,aber ralf hat einen für meine kati


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Was ist das denn hier ?

Anstatt das die Jungs sich hier ausruhen, wird rumgeferkelt ? 

Das gefällt mir  :q :q :q

@ mein Ralfi

Steffen hat Dich vermisst - hat der Dich schon angefunkt ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Was ist das denn hier ?
> 
> Anstatt das die Jungs sich hier ausruhen, wird rumgeferkelt ?
> 
> ...



Hallo mein Georgi,
alles ruht sich aus, nur ich musste noch Nudelsalat und Knobibutter machen.
Die Arbeit hat mich mal wieder nicht vor 20:00 Uhr losgelassen.
Gib mir doch mal nen Tritt, welcher Steffen????????
Scheixxe werd ich jetzt alt, oder bin es schon...

Liebe Grüße nach Lummerland

Ralf:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Mal eben Moin geschrien und dann bis gleich.Bin fertig mit packen und dem Bier,ab inne Falle und bis gleich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moinsen!!!

So, die Westerwaldfraktion macht sich in wenigen Minuten, fast planmäßig, auf den Weg...

Bis bald Leude#h


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo mein Georgi,
> alles ruht sich aus, nur ich musste noch Nudelsalat und Knobibutter machen.
> Die Arbeit hat mich mal wieder nicht vor 20:00 Uhr losgelassen.
> Gib mir doch mal nen Tritt, welcher Steffen????????
> ...




Grüße von Lummerland zurück #h

Ich hoffe, Du wirst alt - Du bist es auf keinen Fall  #h

So - nun genug geschmeichelt. Steffen - Insel - etwas weiter westlich als Lolland > genug Hilfe ? :q :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Kurze Zwischenmeldung... :q

Wir sind gut in Hamburg angekommen.:vik:
Haben grad Kaffee geschlürft und wenn Chris gleich fertig mit duschen ist, geht's weiter nach Flensburg!

Bis später


----------



## nemles (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

:l Freut mich, da habt Ihr ja den schlimmsten Teil der Strecke schon hinter Euch.:vik: Nu ists nur noch ein Katzensprung.

Sehen uns nachher am Wasser#h








Wieso duscht der Kerl erst jetzt???#c


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

@ nemles


> Wieso duscht der Kerl erst jetzt???


Weil er wie immer zu lahm ist :q


----------



## celler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

moinsen tom
immernoch zu haus???
ach ja da war ja was.....

hmm,weiss garnicht ob der knutemann wirklich kommt,hat sich bei mir ja nicht mehr gemeldet...


----------



## nemles (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin Matze,|wavey:

Jou, ich häng hier noch bis zwei rum|gr:

Frauchen braucht den Wagen so lange, scheixx Weihnachtszeit|evil:

Knute erscheint sicherlich, hat sich noch nicht abgemeldet.

Und Du schon ausgepennt?


----------



## Yupii (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen tom
> immernoch zu haus???
> ach ja da war ja was.....
> 
> hmm,weiss garnicht ob der knutemann wirklich kommt,hat sich bei mir ja nicht mehr gemeldet...


knute ist immer ein wenig orientierungslos und auf sein Navi hört er nicht. Das kann dauern..:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Auch wenn ich's schon mal gesagt habe, Jungs - ich drück Euch die Daumen, wünsche Petri Heil und viel Spaß |wavey:


----------



## nemles (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Danke Georg,|wavey:

Komm doch mal midde Fähre rübergedüst. Bist herzlichst eingeladen


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin Jungs!

Von mir auch ein dickes PetriHeil! Wünsche Euch ne feine Tour und viel Fisch!


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke Georg,|wavey:
> 
> Komm doch mal midde Fähre rübergedüst. Bist herzlichst eingeladen




Herzlichen Dank :m

Mal schauen, aber versprechen kann ich nichts


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Bin sicher wieder nach Hause gekommen. 

Später mehr......


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Bo eyh, biddu middem Flieger unterwegs gewesen?|bigeyes

Bin auch schon zu Hause|supergri Hab es ja nicht ganz so weit wie Du. Straßen ware auch recht frei.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Bo eyh, biddu middem Flieger unterwegs gewesen?|bigeyes
> 
> Bin auch schon zu Hause|supergri Hab es ja nicht ganz so weit wie Du. Straßen ware auch recht frei.



Straße war bei mir auch frei
 und der Fuß näherte sich immer mehr dem Bodenblech#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin,

sind seit 15:00 Uhr wieder im Heimathafen.

Scheixxe, war das ne Kutter(Achterbahn) Tour.:v:v

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind seit 15:00 Uhr wieder im Heimathafen.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Wo seid Ihr den langgefahren? Nach Bremen gibt es doch feste Strassen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso? Wo seid Ihr den langgefahren? Nach Bremen gibt es doch feste Strassen



Wir haben die Kuttertour nochmal simuliert......
Olli war mit dem Kopf im Handschuhfach............:v:v

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Wir haben die Kuttertour nochmal simuliert......
> Olli war mit dem Kopf im Handschuhfach............:v:v
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h



Viel Spaß beim Saubermachen. Hebel hoch, 

nicht runter.#6


Ich werd erstmal Auto leeren, Bierchen aufzischen
und danach mal sehen, die drei Bilder vonne Kamera ziehen


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Wir (Ich & Peter) sind auch wieder wohlbehalten Zuhause angekommen! Die Bahn war schön frei, klasse Fahren!
Jetzt mach´ich mir mal ein Bierchen auf!#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

#g die Herren

War super geil mir euch


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> #g die Herren
> 
> War super geil mir euch



Ich erweitere das Ganze mal und beziehe unsere lieben Damen mit ein:

Mit Euch jederzeit und überall hin #r


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> War super geil mir euch


 
Dem kann ich in keinster Weise widersprechen!#6#6
Klasse Truppe und geniale Leute - hat unheimlich viel Laune gemacht!

OK, bis auf die Kuttertour....


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Ich hab son Flimmern vor den Augen...|kopfkrat



http://img231.*ih.us/img231/5707/1002895aj5.jpg

Kann den mal jemand Gassi bringen?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dem kann ich in keinster Weise widersprechen!#6#6
> Klasse Truppe und geniale Leute - hat unheimlich viel Laune gemacht!
> 
> OK, bis auf die Kuttertour....



Habe noch ein kleines Video von unsere Achterbahnfahrt:q

Werde es die Tage mal Online bringen.

Bin immer wieder mit dabei.|wavey:


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Gleich kommen mal die ersten Fotos der Wellen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Mist verdammter,hab mein Kabel bei meinen Eltern gelassen.
Kommen aber die Tage.


----------



## Toffee (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Mist verdammter,hab mein Kabel bei meinen Eltern gelassen.


 
Dann frag doch mal deine Nachbarin*^^*:q*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin 

auch endlich zuhause angekommen, Hafen war Stimmungsmässig genial, Fischmässig eher bescheiden  wat ein Glück das der Herr des Hauses schon gestern Vorräte für die mitteltalienische Mannschaft zusammen getragen hatte #6 Top Micha 

Schade das die Kuttertour in Dänemark vom heftigen Ostwind gestört wurde, konnte aber der obergenialen Stimmung nichts anhaben.

Gruß nochmal an alle Mitfahrer und -fahrerinnen  war genial mit euch :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

hört sich gut an das ihr ne schöne Tour hattet ! :m
freu mich schon auf eure ganzen Bilder die noch kommen ....


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf eure ganzen Bilder die noch kommen ....


 
Ich werde gleich mal meine SD Karte näher untersuchen, dann kommen schon mal ein paar Eindrücke...|rolleyes


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich mal meine SD Karte näher untersuchen, dann kommen schon mal ein paar Eindrücke...|rolleyes



Na dann,

mach mal Jugend forscht.

Was - ich und neugierig, also - ich darf doch sehr bitten.

Sers
bacalo


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin,

jau bin auch gespannt. Hab ja noch einen Teil der Bande im Hafen getroffen 
und schon die ersten Geschichten gehört. Bin ja soo gespannt auf die Bilder :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Soooooo.....

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht. Viel habe ich nicht geknipst, Fischbilder gibt´s gar keine und auf´m Kutter war ich, ähm, sozusagen, nicht in der Lage dazu....|rolleyes

Hier mal ein paar vom ersten Abend, da war´s noch schön und ruhig! Nur Fische wollten sich keine zeigen....


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Wenn wir nicht geangelt haben (wie meistens), haben wir so´n bisschen Party gemacht. Hier ein paar (vorzeigbare) Bilder....:vik:
Und scheinbar gibt es einen Schnaps, der trägt sogar Dirk´s Abbild auf dem Etikett.....:q


----------



## celler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind seit 15:00 Uhr wieder im Heimathafen.
> 
> ...


 


nemles schrieb:


> Wieso? Wo seid Ihr den langgefahren? Nach Bremen gibt es doch feste Strassen


 
jaja,wer weiß wo ihr lang gefahren seit...
ich sag nur scandi park



nemles schrieb:


> Ich erweitere das Ganze mal und beziehe unsere lieben Damen mit ein:
> 
> Mit Euch jederzeit und überall hin #r


jo,meine freundin fand die tour auch mehr als gelungen,nur das viele rauchen war nicht so ihr fall...



nemles schrieb:


> Ich hab son Flimmern vor den Augen...|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ah,der ohne stimmbänder hund ;-)








so,jetzt mal von meiner seite.
war echt ne super gelungene tour,nette leute,nette unterkunft,nicht ganz so warme heizung,schaukeliger kutter aber ansonsten echt alles top.
trotz dem wir nicht viel bis garnicht geangelt haben würde ich diese tour immer wieder mit machen....meine freundin natürlich auch #h


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



celler schrieb:


> jo,meine freundin fand die tour auch mehr als gelungen,nur das viele rauchen war nicht so ihr fall...


Wieso, ich hab sie garnicht rauchen gesehen:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wieso, ich hab sie garnicht rauchen gesehen:q




|good::vik:#c|muahah:|muahah:

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wieso, ich hab sie garnicht rauchen gesehen:q


 


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> |good::vik:#c|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 

haha.ich hau mich weg,der freund vom grössten nichtraucher(schwuler dachdecker) macht hier nen lauten....#c

ihr wisstschon wat ich meine...
war aber auch echt machmal ganz schön pervers...


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin, Moin #h
Sind auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen (so gegen 00.45Uhr) 

War mal wieder ein sehr schönes WE mit euch, leider wie immer viel zu kurz.

Werden jetzt erst mal frühstücken. Später gibt es dann ein paar Bilder #6


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Von der Kuttertour selber hab ich nur drei vier Bilder gemacht, da es mit a: viel zu naß für die Kamera war und ich mich b: immer irgendwo festhalten mußte.

Ich möchte Euch allerdings nicht unsere tapfere Kutterdame vorenthalten. Gegen Ende der Fahrt hat sich die tapfere dann doch lieber auf Deck verkeilt um Luft zu schnappen.
Ansonsten wäre ihr wohl der leckere Krustenbraten vom Vortag wieder aus dem Gesicht gehüpft:

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4378/1002896ex4.jpg

Während der eine an Unterdeck festgeklemmt am Pennen war, ein anderer über der Keramik am beten war, sang der Rest: eine Seefahrt die ist lustig #h:l

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/5479/1002897zd3.jpg

Da ich mich selber im Niedergang verankert habe (sonst wäre ich kapeister gegangen) mußte ich unserem Skipper durch die Beine fotofieren:

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/3846/1002898kv9.jpg


Vielleicht noch mal kurz zu den Bedingungen: in dreißig Jahren Kuttern (inclusive Abbrüchen wegen Wetter) meinerseits war dies das erste Mal, das die Angler die Tour abgebrochen haben und den Skipper zum umdrehen aufgefordert haben, da an ein halbwegs vernüftiges Angeln nicht zu denken war.
Danke an die Angelkollegen für so viel Vernuft #6


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von dem anderen Kutter





Hier kann man schön sehen,wie der Wind die Wellenkronen aufgemischt hat





Im Wellental









Die Wellen die uns vom Heck her Überholt haben














p.s. ich kann da Tom nur zustimmen.Hier hatten wir die Tour abgebrochen und nicht der Käpt´n,wobei Morton versuchte uns in geschützte Bereiche zu bringen,aber das war zuviel des Guten.
Wir kennen uns halt aus,andere hätten,auf einem anderen Kutter,geflucht,wenn sie noch angeln hätten müssen! Und bei uns an Bord war jemand,der sehr froh war,wieder an Land zu sein.

Ich hab den rest des Tages ja noch mit Jörg und Chris in der Brandung gestanden und Dirk,gefolgt von Kai,haben es auf Ostseesilber versucht.

Das auf der Tour kein Fisch gefangen wurde,kann man ja auch nicht sagen,denn Jörg erwischte den ersten Butt und dann...


















Ich hab lange mit mir gerungen,aber ich kann das nicht für mich behalten
























ich mach mqal klein


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

schöne bilder ihr 2....


von mir und kati auch noch mal ein ganz besonderen dank an die super organisation(dirk),den super leckeren krustenbraten,unseren 2 grillmeistern und natürlich auch letzt endlich an ralf ,der immer dafür georgt hat, das die tische zu den mahlzeiten immer schön eingedeckt waren....


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

sind tolle Bilder ! #6
sieht in der Tat etwas ungemütlich aus aufm Kutter |uhoh:


----------



## sunny (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Wow, wat ne Tour. Da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich keine Zeit hatte . 

So wie das aussieht, hätte man von vornherein garnicht rausfahren sollen.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



sunny schrieb:


> Wow, wat ne Tour. Da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich keine Zeit hatte .
> 
> So wie das aussieht, hätte man von vornherein garnicht rausfahren sollen.




Und ich bin froh dabei gewesen zu sein:vik:


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Die Enterprise nach dem Beladen in HH

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/9835/img0655sz4.jpg




Eine Bullifahrt ist lustig eine Bullifahrt ist schön...

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/4361/img0661lj5.jpg


 http://img168.*ih.us/img168/1206/img0658gj9.jpg

 


Jetzt kann es nicht mehr weit sein

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/7776/img0660vf2.jpg



Schnell alles ausgeladen und ab zum Wasser
 http://img244.*ih.us/img244/2186/img0662mr2.jpg


http://img244.*ih.us/img244/2585/img0675vd8.jpg


http://img244.*ih.us/img244/9623/img0678iu2.jpg



http://img301.*ih.us/img301/4319/img0676ed1.jpg


http://img244.*ih.us/img244/3840/img0677bo7.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/9633/img0680bw9.jpg


http://img224.*ih.us/img224/6923/img0684lc0.jpg


http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1327/img0687zh7.jpg


Dirk ist seinem ersten Mefofang wieder einige Würfe näher gekommen 

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/9981/img0683uh5.jpg


Kai und Dirk

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/6613/img0685vh8.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

... ...
Ich glaube, der Krustenbraten hat jedem geschmeckt

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/963/img0693bn3.jpg


http://img234.*ih.us/img234/3338/img0702tp7.jpg


http://img201.*ih.us/img201/7145/img0704zk9.jpg


Holger nach dem Tiramisu Schmaus

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/2543/img0714rj8.jpg


Die Wattis mussten natürlich auch aufgeteilt werden...
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, usw |rolleyes

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/6213/img0696ec4.jpg


Zwischendurch einmal probieren...
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/1345/img0701tb7.jpg


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

So nun mal was zum Gucken|bigeyes

Das kann doch einen Seemann nicht erschüttern.#d

 
MFT Abschlußfahrt 2008 - MyVideo


Lustig war die Fahrt  allemal......................wenn auch nicht für jeden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Moin Günni!

Geiles Video!!! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Das nennt Ihr Seegang? Tststs Norditaliener :q














Ne sieht schon heftig aus, dabei noch Angeln, Festhalten und Bier trinken zu gleich... 
habt Ihr schon richtig entschieden


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von 2 gemütlichen Schnackabenden

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/8528/img0697bv2.jpg

Lounge(ing) Kai 
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/9671/img0717ta0.jpg


http://img88.*ih.us/img88/2285/img0720pr8.jpg
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/img0720pr8.jpg/1/w336.png

Oh Peter, da hab ich dich etwas ungünstig erwischt,
sieht aus als würdest du uns gerade eine Arie vorträllern #6

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8093/img0724rz2.jpg


http://img228.*ih.us/img228/1126/img0743lu5.jpg


http://img224.*ih.us/img224/4900/img0744li6.jpg


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/2767/img0753dr0.jpg


http://img234.*ih.us/img234/4640/img0756ln4.jpg


http://img201.*ih.us/img201/8553/img0759tk0.jpg



http://img88.*ih.us/img88/img0724rz2.jpg/1/w336.png
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/img0720pr8.jpg/1/w336.png


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Auf dem Video sieht es gar nicht so schlimm aus...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Auf dem Video sieht es gar nicht so schlimm aus...




Meiner Frau ist vom zusehen schon Kreidebleich geworden#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*

Geile Bilder, Liz! #6

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8093/img0724rz2.jpg

LOL, Placido Domingo singt Arien übers Meeresangeln! :q

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/2767/img0753dr0.jpg

*W*ester*W*ald Ghettopimps represent! :q:q:q

P.S: Sag mal Lizzy, habt ihr in eurem Kofferraum zufällig so ein großes, tennisschlägerartiges Teil gefunden? :q


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/9646/img0725jy0.jpg


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/8540/img0726zd1.jpg


http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2549/img0729ih3.jpg


Hafen Hamburg, leider wollte sich kein Zander an der Oberfläche zeigen...

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/7496/img0764ok0.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, Liz! #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Kai, ja sowas ist mir beim Ausladen in die Hände gefallen 
Einen ProWear Handschuh vermisst du nicht zufällig auch noch? :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Einen ProWear Handschuh vermisst du nicht zufällig auch noch? :q



Och Mann, das gibt's doch nicht... #q

Nur einer? Na, dann muß ich mal nach dem Anderen schauen...

:q


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Ja, nur der Eine.
Musst dich wohl am 26.12. bei uns blicken lassen wenn
du deine Sachen wieder haben willst #y


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ja, nur der Eine.
> Musst dich wohl am 26.12. bei uns blicken lassen wenn
> du deine Sachen wieder haben willst #y




Oops, was is'n da? Hab ich was verpasst? |kopfkrat :q

Muss ich jetzt 100 Seiten zurückblättern? #t


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Kleine Geburtstagsparty #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Also wenn sonst noch jemand aus meinen Gefilden hochfährt und mich mitnehmen kann... ich hab noch nix vor! :m


----------



## Liz261280 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

|supergri Wir schnacken dann nochmal #6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Hi tolle Bilder habt ihr geschossen. Aber eins mus sich euch ja mal sagen Respekt für die, die  mit dem Kutter gefahren sind. Die Pics und das Vid sind der Oberhammer^^.

MfG
Malte


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

super Bilder !!! :m


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, Liz! #6
> 
> http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8093/img0724rz2.jpg
> 
> LOL, Placido Domingo singt Arien übers Meeresangeln! :q




Für alle anderen,die nicht dabei waren.
So in etwa hörte sich der Gesang an.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Das ist der Paul Potz des Anglerboards


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> So nun mal was zum Gucken|bigeyes
> 
> Das kann doch einen Seemann nicht erschüttern.#d
> 
> ...



super video....



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Für alle anderen,die nicht dabei waren.
> So in etwa hörte sich der Gesang an.



echt,oh man...
warum war ich nicht auf eurem kutter.
auf unserem hat e sich so angehört
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XzBDocESNbE


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Hau mich weg

Ihr müßt mal das hier über die Wellen lesen und neben bei die Mukke laufen lassen


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

wat müssen wir lesen?
den trööt hier??


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



celler schrieb:


> super video....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man dazu sagen muß Matze: Unser Kutter ist wesentlich kleiner als die Nana und hat kein überdachtes Vorschiff gehabt. 
Dat war dann schon wirklich eine "lustige Seefahrt" :q:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

schicke Bilder Jungs und Mädels #6 #r

Gruß Chris


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



sunny schrieb:


> Wow, wat ne Tour. Da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich keine Zeit hatte .
> 
> So wie das aussieht, hätte man von vornherein garnicht rausfahren sollen.



Hallo Sunny,

Wir (auf dem kleineren Kutter) wollten schon kurz nach der Hafenausfahrt abbrechen. 
Der Skipper wollte aber unbedingt auf die andere Seite um dort Schutz zu suchen, was bei SO bis O auch verständlich ist. 
Nach 15 Min. hieß es: alle unter Deck, der Sicherheit wegen. 
Leider drehte in der Zeit der Überfahrt der Wind direkt auf Süd. Kurz vor unter Land andere Seite  (ca. 0,5-1 SM) auf 30-35 Metern Tiefe waren die Wellen aber so hoch, das wir uns nicht weiter ins Flache fortbewegen wollten. Also Abbruch und ne Achterbahnfahrt mit lustig Liedchen auf den Lippen retour.|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Also Abbruch und ne Achterbahnfahrt mit lustig Liedchen auf den Lippen retour.|supergri


 
Ich hatte da was ganz anderes auf den Lippen, und das hat irgendwie nach Magensäure geschmeckt....


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Sunny,
> 
> Wir (auf dem kleineren Kutter) wollten schon kurz nach der Hafenausfahrt abbrechen.
> Der Skipper wollte aber unbedingt auf die andere Seite um dort Schutz zu suchen, was bei SO bis O auch verständlich ist.
> ...



Nachdem Dirk den Meeresgott herausgefordert hat( Orginalton "Ist das schon alles") haben wir uns bis an die 1 Angelstelle durch gekämpft.
Leider wurden wir dort nicht mit ruhiger See belohnt|uhoh:

So das wir auch zur Umkehr gezwungen wurden.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> So das wir auch zur Umkehr gezwungen wurden.


 
"Gezwungen"??? Ich habe mir nichts sehnlicher gewünscht als das....:v


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Was uns auf der MS Lykkepigen nur manchmal die Fragezeichen ins Gesicht trieb, war unser Skipper. 
Über 70zig Jahre alt und sowas von ruhig und stoisch, das wir echt nicht wußten, ob der überhaupt Interesse an einer sicheren Heimfahrt hatte, oder nur sein letztes Treffen mit Rasmus vor Augen hatte.:m
Aber er hat einen super Job gemacht und uns heile und gesund nach Hause gebracht.#6


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> "Gezwungen"??? Ich habe mir nichts sehnlicher gewünscht als das....:v



Im Heidepark wär es teurer geworden.... auf die Zeit umgerechnet :vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



nemles schrieb:


> Was uns auf der MS Lykkepigen nur manchmal die Fragezeichen ins Gesicht trieb, war unser Skipper.
> Über 70zig Jahre alt und sowas von ruhig und stoisch, das wir echt nicht wußten, ob der überhaupt Interesse an einer sicheren Heimfahrt hatte, oder nur sein letztes Treffen mit Rasmus vor Augen hatte.:m
> Aber er hat einen super Job gemacht und uns heile und gesund nach Hause gebracht.#6



Der alte Mann und das Meer der gibt alles für den Fisch


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Nachdem Dirk den Meeresgott herausgefordert hat( Orginalton "*Ist das schon alles*") haben wir uns bis an die 1 Angelstelle durch gekämpft.
> Leider wurden wir dort nicht mit ruhiger See belohnt|uhoh:
> 
> So das wir auch zur Umkehr gezwungen wurden.


 
...damit hat Dirk uns so richtig reingerissen, das hab ich mir gleich gedacht, als ein paar djoernis an mir vorbeiflogen  und Mageninhalt von diversen Personen die Luft erfüllte :v Quasi das Paradies vorweggenommen :vik:


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...damit hat Dirk uns so richtig reingerissen, das hab ich mir gleich gedacht, als ein paar djoernis an mir vorbeiflogen  und Mageninhalt von diversen Personen die Luft erfüllte :v Quasi das Paradies vorweggenommen :vik:



Aber Ihr habt doch nur einen Djörni mitgehabt :m
Oder flog der so schnell hin und her, das es wie mehrere aussah?|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber Ihr habt doch nur einen Djörni mitgehabt :m
> Oder flog der so schnell hin und her, das es wie mehrere aussah?|bigeyes




Zwar nicht schnell dafür aber öfter|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf. Auf allen Bildern ist er horizontal zu sehen :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Die Rückwärtsrolle über´n Kasten sah auf jeden Fall genauso spektakulär wie elegant aus...#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber Ihr habt doch nur einen Djörni mitgehabt :m
> Oder flog der so schnell hin und her, das es wie mehrere aussah?|bigeyes


 

wie auch immer. Er kam ein paar mal vorbei und das sah garnichtmal schlecht aus |rolleyes seine Rute hat den Sturz sanft gebremst


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour vom 12.-14.Dezember 2008 LAST MINUTE Plätze zu vergeben!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> wie auch immer. Er kam ein paar mal vorbei und das sah garnichtmal schlecht aus |rolleyes seine Rute hat den Sturz sanft gebremst



Das sieht die Rute aber leider aus etwas anderem Blickwinkel|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Rückwärtsrolle über´n Kasten sah auf jeden Fall genauso spektakulär wie elegant aus...#6


 
|muahah: |good:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Diese Tour wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

War echt genial mit euch Jungs und Mädels #6 ich hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung.

Hier bietet sich vlt. ein Anschlusstreffen an http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142663


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

[quote

Hier bietet sich vlt. ein Anschlusstreffen an http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142663 [/quote]
Da wäre ich dabei wenn der Termin hinkommt|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei wenn der Termin hinkommt|kopfkrat


 
..dann wär die halbe Truppe ja schon wieder an Bord :m


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Nach den Hammernews arbeitstechnisch fürs nächste Jahre sag ich bis auf die Norgetour im Mai (Knute, bisher alles im grünen Bereich, Anmeldung hat geklappt) mal lieber noch keinem Termin zu.:g


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Habe noch ein Video gefunden.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5636598/MFT_Abschlussfahrt_2008_Teil_2


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Video gefunden.
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5636598/MFT_Abschlussfahrt_2008_Teil_2



Nö, die wollen Passwort und Usename haben. Das güldet nicht|krach:


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

kann ich nicht gucken,da muss man sich für anmelden...
zu der 24 std tour,wenn die nicht so teuer wäre,wäre ich bestimmt auch dabei .aber 85 euro......sind recht viel..

werd dann wohl mitm ralf wenn alles klappt mal Fyn unsicher machen


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Video müsste jetzt zu sehen sein:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

funzt #6

...die ruhige Rückfahrt in Wort und Bild


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

bei uns wurde nicht soviel geklöhnt..
entweder wurde geschlafen,gebrochen oder gesungen ;-)


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> funzt #6
> 
> ...die ruhige Rückfahrt in Wort und Bild




Und Döerni in der sitzenden Position. Was ja recht selten war|uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



celler schrieb:


> bei uns wurde nicht soviel geklöhnt..
> entweder wurde geschlafen,gebrochen oder gesungen ;-)




Tja, was so richtige Hochseefischer sind die haben was zu erzählen.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Tja, was so richtige Hochseefischer sind die haben was zu erzählen.:vik:


 
|good: :m


----------



## nemles (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Und Döerni in der sitzenden Position. Was ja recht selten war|uhoh:



War bestimmt ne Momentaufnahme auf dem Weg von A nach B :m


----------



## celler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

nene,dat war deren hafenausfahrt;-)


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Leute, es muß doch noch mehr Bilder geben... #c

Carsten, wo sind denn deine Pics geblieben?


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

jo,irgend wie merkwürdig.
ich bin auch der meinung das mehr fotografiert wurde


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



celler schrieb:


> jo,irgend wie merkwürdig.
> ich bin auch der meinung das mehr fotografiert wurde



Alles illegal! |rolleyes


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

jaja,wer weiß wohin unsere fotos verkauft wurden


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,wer weiß wohin unsere fotos verkauft wurden



Vorallem die aus eurer Schlafzimmer-Cam...


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

naja die bilder hat ja alle ralfr,wat meinst was ich abdrücken musste damit er sie nicht in die öffentlichkeit stellt.
er hat sogar ein video gedreht ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch, finde aber ums Verrecken keins meiner 4 USB Kabel...............

Werd mich nachher nochmal auf die Suche machen.....

#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch, finde aber ums Verrecken keins meiner 4 USB Kabel...............
> 
> Wer mich nachher nochmal auf die Suche machen.....
> 
> #h#h#h#h




unsere privat fotos aus dem 1 OG behälst aber für dich...|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



celler schrieb:


> unsere privat fotos aus dem 1 OG behälst aber für dich...|supergri




guckst Du unter youtube...  Matze's Turnstunde.....

|supergri|supergri|supergri

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



mft-ralf schrieb:


> guckst du unter youtube...  Matze's turnstunde.....
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h




rofl!!!


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EB4wF9MQXso
und das in dem kleinen zimmer


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Das ist matze in Höchstform


----------



## celler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

aber wie verrückt ;-)
ich habs eben drauf........


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Das ist matze in Höchstform




So kann ich mir das gut vorstellen....................bei dem Pegel den der immer hatte#g#g


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Carsten, wo sind denn deine Pics geblieben?


 
Ein paar habe ich ja schon hochgeladen, die meisten anderen Pics sind eher so, na ja - "Partybilder".....

Ich hätte da aber noch eines von Tom, da muss ich mir aber erst einmal überlegen, ob ich das tun kann....|kopfkrat

Ansonsten suche ich noch mal was raus, wenn ich Lust habe, ich bin nämlich total erkältet und verrotzt! Sicher hat mir einer von Euch die Seuche aufgehalst....|krach:


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hätte da aber noch eines von Tom, da muss ich mir aber erst einmal überlegen, ob ich das tun kann....|kopfkrat
> 
> Ansonsten suche ich noch mal was raus, wenn ich Lust habe, ich bin nämlich total erkältet und verrotzt! Sicher hat mir einer von Euch die Seuche aufgehalst....|krach:



Brassenluftabschneider.

Wenn dat eins von die Pennerbilder ist...:q Kann man sicher keinem zumuten.|uhoh:

Also mit der Seuche das erstaunt mich. Liegen doch erstaunlich viele lang nach dem WE.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

#hCaaaaarsten, dieses niiiiedliche Tom Schlafebild würde hier herrlich reinpassen...


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Dat war klar, das sowas nur aus dem repektlosem Süden kommen kann. Keinen Anstand diese Leutz |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



nemles schrieb:


> Dat war klar, das sowas nur aus dem repektlosem Süden kommen kann. Keinen Anstand diese Leutz |supergri




Ick kenne dat Bild ja nu schon!|supergri

Will doch nur, dass die breite Weltöffentlichkeit auch was zum Lachen hat...:m


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Ja, Ja, wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.:g

Ist ja ohne Ton, ich selber kenne das Bild ja nicht, gehe aber davon aus, daß ich aussehe wie ne ägyptische Mumie. So mit offener Schnauze, Nase hoch und irgendwie dämlich :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, Ja, wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.:g
> 
> Ist ja ohne Ton, ich selber kenne das Bild ja nicht, gehe aber davon aus, daß ich aussehe wie ne ägyptische Mumie. So mit offener Schnauze, Nase hoch und irgendwie dämlich :m




Na ja, soooo schlümm isses auch net!:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, Ja, wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.:g
> 
> Ist ja ohne Ton, ich selber kenne das Bild ja nicht, gehe aber davon aus, daß ich aussehe wie ne ägyptische Mumie. So mit offener Schnauze, Nase hoch und irgendwie dämlich :m




Ich hab Dich in Echtzeit gesehen.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

|sagnix|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8885/p1130335rt7.th.jpg

Da lagst du, hast friedlich vor dich hin gepennt! "Das ist ja sowas von früh am Morgen...!" Das sah soooo gemütlich aus! Und da hat sich Liz meine Kamera geschnappt und.....
Liz ist schuld....

Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung....:g


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> http://img525.*ih.us/img525/8885/p1130335rt7.th.jpg
> 
> Da lagst du, hast friedlich vor dich hin gepennt! "Das ist ja sowas von früh am Morgen...!" Das sah soooo gemütlich aus! Und da hat sich Liz meine Kamera geschnappt und.....
> Liz ist schuld....
> ...


|stolz: Das ist doch wirklich entspannt. |stolz:

Da sieht man mal, das einem bei völliger Zufriedenheit sogar die letzten Gesichtsmuskel entgleiten können. Der entspannte Schlaf übernimmt die völlige (nicht)Kontrolle über den Rest des Körpers|wavey:


Deswegen seid Ihr auch alle krank, weil Ihr nicht richtig entspannen könnt |muahah: Geiles Bild. Krieg ich die copidings Rechte???


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Klar kriegst du die Rechte! Unglaublich, was für eine Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit Du in dem Zustand ausgestrahlt hast....#6


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Wobei, als sorgsame Kollegen hättet Ihr die Brille beiseite legen können. Die ist ja noch voll mit Salzwasser.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei, als sorgsame Kollegen hättet Ihr die Brille beiseite legen können. Die ist ja noch voll mit Salzwasser.


 
Wir wollten ja nicht an dir rumfummeln.....

Mal abgesehen davon, an dem Morgen haben wir ja alle nicht soooo frisch ausgesehen. Ich habe mich auch gefühlt wie eine Leiche und im Mund hatte ich ´ne tote Katze.....

Aber wir sind ja alle tapfer aufgestanden....irgendwann.....|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch gefühlt wie eine Leiche und im Mund hatte ich ´ne tote Katze.....



Katze soll ja gegen Rheuma helfen....










Ich krieg da nie einen Bissen von runter.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wir wollten ja nicht an dir rumfummeln.....
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, an dem Morgen haben wir ja alle nicht soooo frisch ausgesehen. Ich habe mich auch gefühlt wie eine Leiche und im Mund hatte ich ´ne tote Katze.....
> 
> Aber wir sind ja alle tapfer aufgestanden....irgendwann.....|kopfkrat



Moin, Moin zusammen......

Ja, Ja war schon ein harter Morgen, Samstag gegen 16:00 Uhr....

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Maok (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Moin zusammen!

Möchte Euch für die Beileidsbekundungen danken! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

endlich ist es mir gelungen, noch einige Fotos der Abschlußtour runterzuladen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

und noch ein paar........


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

und noch 2.....


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Moin Ralf - oll Baas #h

Schöne Fotos. Nächstes Mal wär ich gerne dabei #6:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Ralf - oll Baas #h
> 
> Schöne Fotos. Nächstes Mal wär ich gerne dabei #6:q



Hallo Georg,

sollte kein Problem sein.........
Können wir ja bei unseren nächsten Besuchen besprechen..:q:q
Aber erstmal sind noch einige MS Hanne, Olympia Yacht, Hornhecht und Mefo Touren angesagt.
Gruß an Regina.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Moin Ralf |wavey:

Liebe Grüße zurück :m

Zu den Touren - alles schon in Planung  Ich hab mit dem Käpt'n der Hanne gesprochen. Man könnte ja den Kahn auch mal komplett mit 'ner Clique buchen. Da ist man dann unter sich #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Ralf |wavey:
> 
> Liebe Grüße zurück :m
> 
> Zu den Touren - alles schon in Planung  Ich hab mit dem Käpt'n der Hanne gesprochen. Man könnte ja den Kahn auch mal komplett mit 'ner Clique buchen. Da ist man dann unter sich #6



In Gedanken schon dabei. Sollten wir auf die Reihe kriegen.
Wieviel Leute braucht der Skipper. Hab da 10-12 Personen in Erinnerung.
Werd mal einige Termine checken.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

Das hast Du richtig in Erinnerung - maximal 12 Personen. Obwohl selbst bei der Anzahl genügend Platz auf dem Boot ist :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*



goeddoek schrieb:


> ...hab mit dem Käpt'n der Hanne gesprochen. Man könnte ja den Kahn auch mal komplett mit 'ner Clique buchen. Da ist man dann unter sich #6


 
Jaaaaa :m :m :m



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> ...mal einige Termine checken.


 
Ralf |director: ..wir brauchen Termine  #6

achja schicke Bilder


----------



## celler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MFT-Abschlusstour Bilder und Bericht*

jo,auch dabei ;-)
egal wann,mein chef ist ab april ,7monate im ausland....


----------

